#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-11-11
<plars> popey: if you can get to fastboot, you ought to be able to just use phablet-flash, making sure to specify -d {mako, maguro, etc}
<Mirv> cihelp any ETA on magners getting back?
<Mirv> I understand if you're sleeping though after the long weekened days of moving stuff :)
<ev> Mirv: no update just yet. I'll let you know when Larry and Rick check in. They've been working nonstop all weekend.
<Mirv> thanks
<ogra_> popey, boot to recovery and use -d mako
<popey> ogra_: doesn't work ☹
<popey> it downloads then barfs at the end...
<popey> error: device not found
<ogra_> hmpf
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: All services are down (1SS move)
<Mirv> so, I was just thinking aloud that bug #1249386 didn't make it into archives before LP went down, but it's available in daily-build PPA.
<ubot5> bug 1249386 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Cannot anchor Page children to the page" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249386
<Mirv> however, since we can't validate an image build anyhow without the CI move being complete enough, I guess it may not make much sense to manually upload the uitk update either unless it turns out cu2d will stay down longer than other services.
<ogra_> Mirv, we cant validate any image until we have udev fixed
<Mirv> ogra_: aha, ok
<ogra_> === Image #19 building ===
<popey> ogra_: any other suggestions for un-buggering my phone?
<ogra_> try flastboot flashing the recovery from 15
<ogra_> and then try again
<ogra_> or ... well, if you fastboot flasdh anyway, just flash the boot img from 15
<ogra_> the rootfs should be ok once the devices have been created by the initrd udev
<ogra_> hmm, the prob with 19 will be that we need to wait for stgraber ... he blocked system-image imports until we know it is sorted
<popey> ok
<popey> ogra_: how do I actually _get_ the boot img from 15? if I specify --revision 15 I get a couple of tiny files for version-15.tar.xz in my mako folder..
<popey> aha http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<popey> those?
<ogra_> not current/
<ogra_> one sec
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20131107.1/
<ogra_> these
<popey> of course, thanks. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20131107.1/trusty-preinstalled-system-armel+mako.img
<popey> that badger?
<popey> fastboot flash system trusty-preinstalled-system-armel+mako.img
<popey> did that then rebooted and it's still booting to busybox
<ogra_> popey, boot, not system
<ogra_> (sorry, provider disconnect)
<popey> oh, doh
<popey> yay, all sorted, thanks ogra_
<ogra_> awesome !
<tsdgeos> do we have an ETA for jenkins coming back?
<ogra_> tomorrow ?
<ogra_> the mail doesnt give an exact ETA, but the description of the work sounds like it still might take a while
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> not sure i got/read that email, where's it?
<ogra_> tsdgeos, on the phone ML
<ogra_> from ev
<tsdgeos> ah, ok, tx
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: All services are down (1SS move)
<ogra_> === Image #19 DONE ===
<ogra_> (only 6h build time for this one)
<ogra_> :)
<t1mp> ogra_: so if I phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty-proposed right now, I get #19?
<ogra_> t1mp, don'T ! ... 19 is broken
<t1mp> ok
<t1mp> I just flashed 18. Is that one ok?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> i'll builkd 20 versy soon, then all should be ok again
<t1mp> apps don't get my touch events in 18
<t1mp> on maguro
<t1mp> after restarting the device, the apps work
<ogra_> === Image #20 building  ===
<plars> no landing meeting today? or was it just really fast?
<ogra_> i think we said we'll skip monday
<plars> ah, ok
<plars> ogra_: what happened on 19?
<ogra_> plars, why are you here ... celebrate retired soldiers !
<ogra_> plars, the same as with 17 and 18 :)
<ogra_> broken udev
<plars> ogra_: I appreciate our veterans *every* day, but I'll take it as a swap day another time
<plars> besides, my kids are in school today, may as well get something done here :)
<ogra_> well, you wont be able to do much
<ogra_> infra is still moving around ... people are off
<ogra_> === Image #20 DONE  ===
<popey> ogra_: is this a good one?
<ogra_> it is supposed to be good, yeah
 * ogra_ does OTA from r14 ... 226M 
<ogra_> sigh
<popey> download failed
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-11-11-182807.png
<ogra_> hmm, /cache to small ?
<ogra_> i dont think we ever had an OTA that big
<popey> which partition?
<ogra_> should be mounted under /cache
<ogra_> or /adnroid/cache ...
<popey>  /dev/disk/by-partlabel/cache    552M   10M  542M   2% /android/cache
<popey> plenty
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> weird
 * ogra_ is still waiting 
<ogra_> the percentage is jumpy
<popey> no, not space
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6401140/
<popey> from /var/log/system-image/client.log
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> thats stgraber/barry land
<popey> I'll file a bug so I don't forget
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: All services are down (1SS move)
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: All services are down (1SS move)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-11-12
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: All services are down (1SS move)
<Mirv> ah, a new update
<ogra_> 20 should be usable ... but the dosnload manager has issues with it
<ogra_> *down
<Mirv> ogra_: noticed the bug too
<Mirv> with update I meant the CI news update at ubuntu-phone
<ogra_> oh, ok
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> ogra_: ah, already 20? (I saw a lot of snapshot, just didn't count) ;)
<ogra_> didrocks, yeah, it was an awful weekend
<didrocks> ogra_: oh? let's discuss it during the meeting then
<ogra_> oh, you want to do the morning meeting during UDS week ?
<popey> the morning meeting is way before UDS starts each day though
<didrocks> right
<ogra_> popey, thats what i mean
<didrocks> ogra_: and UDS is next week btw ;)
<didrocks> or it was an uncorrelated "oh"? :)
<ogra_> err, lol
<Mirv> :D
<ogra_> popey, didrocks, i'm around for more than 12h usually and dont really care, but i think during UDS it would be clever to move the meeting to the hour before UDS starts and resort to one meeting per day, that way you dont force people into a 12h day
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, I'll probably be there all the time, but I agree
<didrocks> let's discuss that this morning, we can shift it to 12 UTC for instance
<didrocks> (so 2 hours before UDS starts)
<ogra_> (independen from my personal calendarical confusion ;) )
<didrocks> ogra_: we are the 12 of November
<didrocks> year 2013
<didrocks> FYI :p
<ogra_> thank you !
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> yw! ;)
<sil2100> ;D
<sil2100> Damn, hangouts doesn't want to work
<kalikiana> and there I sit again staring at the recovery screen "does it still do anything or is it stuck"
<kalikiana> will this ever be fixed usability wise?
<ogra_> kalikiana, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-early-boot-animation
<ogra_> that should strech into recovery mode too
<ogra_> (in a later iteration though, focus is the normal boot first)
<kalikiana> how about a simple text-based progress display? I don't need graphics so much as an indicator that it's not broken
<kalikiana> (though that blueprint does look promising long-term)
<ogra_> it doesnt matter what you display, we need a technology we can use for this first
<ogra_> even needed for text ... (we need to rip out the menu code from recovery in flash mode and replace it with "something")
<Mirv> didrocks: one more thing. robru didn't manage to publish the last bug fix of ui toolkit (one commit) before LP+CI went down. would it be possible to copy https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+sourcepub/3651254/+listing-archive-extra manually to archives?
<Mirv> didrocks: it doesn't affect dashboard, but only because we don't have autopilot tests for ubuntu-system-settings
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, I'll have a look at how to get this in
<didrocks> Mirv: can you fake and prepare the xml sync file?
<didrocks> Mirv: some example:
<didrocks> ubuntu-unity/daily-build        Release trusty  Proposed        trusty  ubuntu-ui-toolkit       0.1.46+14.04.20131108.3-0ubuntu1        0.1.46+14.04.20131106-0ubuntu1
<Mirv> didrocks: that's what I was saying, thanks, I'll craft it
<Mirv> going to say
<didrocks> thanks!
<Mirv> didrocks: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6404444/
<didrocks> Mirv: looking good to me! Thanks :)
<Mirv> thanks to you, it'll be good to have it released. I can also then fake the release commit.
<seb128> do we still have landings happening?
<seb128> the "landing ask table" didn't seem to have changed much since last week
<Mirv> seb128: first the lab change https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg05074.html , then a image that is provenly good, then landings again
<seb128> shrug, I guess I'm going to keep doing non touch work meanwhile then
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, please fake the release commit :)
<didrocks> (sorry, was in a hangout)
<Mirv> thanks for the upload
<Mirv> s/upload/copy/
<didrocks> yw!
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: All services are down (1SS move)
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: All services are down (1SS move)
<fginther> morning
<kgunn> fginther: mornin'
<fginther> kgunn, howdy
<kgunn> fginther: we've got this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-1200569/+merge/190365
<kgunn> fginther: seems to not want to be rekicked on s-jenkins currently mapped to 10.97.0.26
<fginther> kgunn, "All services are down (1SS move)"
<MacSlow> fginther, yeah.. just wondering if s-jenkins IP changed again
<fginther> kgunn, the hardware is still in the middle of the relocation
<MacSlow> fginther, ah... still the physical ahrdware move?
<fginther> kgunn, it will likely be down for another 2 days
<MacSlow> kgunn, fginther: heard about it... but when it sounded like it was almost done... sorry for the noise then
<kgunn> fginther: ah ta... MacSlow guess we wait
<MacSlow> kgunn, sure np
<fginther> MacSlow, kgunn no worries
 * kgunn didn't know...still sipping coffee
<kgunn> thanks fginther
<MacSlow> kgunn, if coffee doesn't help you must advance to something stronger... you have some nasty energy-drink in the US ;)
<kgunn> :)
 * ogra_ thinks we need some *blink* rags for email subjects 
<ogra_> apparently nobody reads his mail nowadays :P
<sil2100> didrocks: are we doing the meeting now?
<sil2100> :)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah! coming :)
<kenvandine> didrocks, i'm still in another hangout
<didrocks> kenvandine: robru ^
<didrocks> ogra_: ^
<kenvandine> will join when it's over
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> Mirv: ^
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: use 'cihelp' for assistance | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: All services are down (1SS move)
<Mirv> didrocks: I'm here :)
<sil2100> didrocks: we're all waiting ;)
<didrocks> Mirv: I don't see you
<robru> didrocks, we are waiting for you ;-)
<didrocks> oh maybe because I didn't join :p
<kenvandine> haha
<elopio> cihelp: is my branch not landing because you are working on the jenkins runners, or is it something else?
<kenvandine> elopio, correct
<kenvandine> elopio, infrastructure move is still in progress
<elopio> kenvandine: ack, thanks. Do you have an ETA?
<cjohnston> elopio: an email was mailed to ubuntu-phone with info
<elopio> cjohnston: I missed it. Looking...
<elopio> got it, thanks cjohnston.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-11-13
 * Mirv manages to work on Qt still as jenkins doesn't respond
<Mirv> didrocks: FYI I'm continuing with Qt related work for now, good progress over there at least while no news about CI yet
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, I was trying to fetch news :)
<didrocks> Mirv: what are you doing on Qt btw?
<didrocks> (just curious ;))
<Mirv> didrocks: the 5.2beta1 packages I made earlier had some problems with docs&co, but I spotted the problem now and trying to get more proper packages built. lots of modules not updated yet, too, and then getting QtC + plugin sponsored to trusty now.
<didrocks> excellent!
<didrocks> plugin as upstream Qt plugins?
<Mirv> I'm also happy that I've somewhat updated build machine (haswell CPU), eases up
<didrocks> upstream QtC plugin?
<Mirv> didrocks: Qt Creator Ubuntu plugin
<Mirv> didrocks: not upstreamed, unfortunately :(
<didrocks> Mirv: well, this one will work through dailies, right?
<Mirv> didrocks: it'd work, yes, but I find that some tests would be needed. although now we're in manual mode anyhow so in that sense the daily build could be enabled too.
<Mirv> there's currently no tests at all for QtC + plugin functionality
<didrocks> Mirv: yeah, please enable daily build
<didrocks> as we are in manual mode
<Mirv> didrocks: ok.
<Mirv> it'll need this QtC update as well since it only builds against newer QtC, but now it's therefore a correct time to remove the disabling of daily build from config
<didrocks> yeah
<vila> hi guys, still a bit sick but back nonetheless
<sil2100> o
<sil2100> o/
<vila> I managed to brick my phone yesterday
<didrocks> vila: hey!
<vila> didrocks: o/
<didrocks> morning sil2100
<vila> sil2100: o/
<vila> it first failed to download image #20 several times
<sil2100> Morning!
<vila> then succeeded in downloading image #17 (wow, how come ?)
<vila> and installing that led to the 'ggogle' logo at boot and stayed there
<vila> before I attempt phablet-flash again, is there something I need to know ?
<didrocks> vila: system update?
<vila> didrocks: yeah, bricked while using OTA
<vila> system update
<didrocks> vila: ok, ogra knows more what happened, system update was broken yesterday: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-image/+bug/1250181
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1250181 in system-image (Ubuntu) "Duplicate files in winning path should prevent updates" [Critical,Confirmed]
<didrocks> then, I saw that stgraber discussed about it
<didrocks> and remove some files, regenerate some signatures
<didrocks> I guess that's why you downgraded to image 17 ;)
<didrocks> can you keep it broken for the meeting?
<didrocks> so that we can discuss it
<vila> sure
<vila> it's not as if it was my main phone... err wait
<didrocks> :p
<vila> ha yeah, looking at the bug, I saw many ... interesting numbers in the progress bar ;) The "oops, far more than 100, let's go back so more reasonable number" was entertaining
<vila> *to more
<didrocks> vila: I can just testify it's not the UI :)
 * sil2100 is saddened by cu2d not being accessible still
<sil2100> At least appmenu-qt5 will be happy ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: how is it going? something we can test for you?
<vila> didrocks: also, images are still created despite ci being down ?
<didrocks> vila: we did some, but without test results, there is little use
<popey> vila: it's easily fixed, by downloading the boot file and manually pushing it to the phone when in recovery mode via fastboot
<vila> popey: what boot file are you talking about ?
<popey> trusty-preinstalled-boot-armhf+mako.img
<vila> popey: will that wipe the data ?
<popey> no
<vila> popey: and where is that ? It seems I can't find it on system-image.ubuntu.com
<popey> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20131107.1/trusty-preinstalled-boot-armhf+mako.img
<vila> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<vila> popey: can't 'adb reboot fastboot', 'ad reboot recovery' is ok but fastboot seem to be stucked at the google logo
<vila> popey: i.e. fastboot boot <file> stays at '< waiting for device >'
<popey> hmm
<vila> popey: hmm, may be I'm not using the right commands >-/
<popey> hmm, does adb push work?
<popey> i thought i used fastboot but it's gone from my history
<popey> ah no, i still have the historty
<popey> fastboot flash boot trusty-preinstalled-boot-armhf+mako.img
<popey> vila: ^
<vila> popey: right, I was missing 'flash', trying
<vila> same, waiting for device
<vila> popey: may be I need the device to be in the "right" state ? Which state is that and how do I get there :)
<popey> adb reboot-bootloader
<popey> fastboot flash boot trusty-preinstalled-boot-armhf+mako.img
<popey> is what I did I think
<vila> popey: works far better, and now 'Start'
<vila> hmm, no better, still stucked at the google logo
<popey> hm
<ogra_> vila, when was that, that you got r17  ?
<vila> hold on !
<ogra_> this should be fixed since tonight
<vila> ogra_: yesterday
<popey> ogra_: so I should be able to OTA update mine?
<vila> popey: just needed to be a bit patient, it finally booted
<ogra_> popey, yes, it should give you r20
<popey> 307MB!
<ogra_> vila, ah, then i'm fine ...
<ogra_> popey, yes, the screwup on the server actually enforces a full image upgrade
<popey> ah okay, thats cool
<popey> i love this whole OTA thing
<vila> popey, ogra_ : So, now that it booted, I'm at image #17
<popey> adb shell system-image-cli -i
<popey> will tell you
<vila> ogra_: any explanation for the bricked behaviour after the upgrade to #17 ?
<popey> vila: known bug
<vila> popey: good (well sort of ;)
<popey> vila: bug 1250181
<ubot5> bug 1250181 in system-image (Ubuntu) "Duplicate files in winning path should prevent updates" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250181
<ogra_> vila, the same as for 16,18 and 19 ... broken udev upload
<popey> oh, well, thats related but not the cause
<vila> ogra_: so upgrading to #20 is fine ?
<ogra_> and that you even got r17 was the bug popey points to
 * popey updates to #20
<vila> ack
<ogra_> we had actually backed it out, but this bug kind of screwed that up
<vila> ogra_: reformulating to ensure I understand: #17 was buggy and shouldn't have been proposed as an update but the bug above screwed that and I got it nevertheless and bricked my device
<ogra_> vila, right
<ogra_> (16, 18 and 19 still had the same bug, you should have gotten #20 from yesterday afternoon on ... )
<didrocks> I guess the question is why you got proposed image 17 today
<didrocks> and not #20
<ogra_> he didnt
<popey> yesterday
<didrocks> ah, ok
<ogra_> thats why i asked when he got it as my first question ;)
<vila> yesterday, I got #17 proposed yesterday after having #20 proposed (see my comment on bug #1250181)
<ubot5> bug 1250181 in system-image (Ubuntu) "Duplicate files in winning path should prevent updates" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250181
<ogra_> looks like you upgraded in the middle of stephane fixing the server
<vila> being almost offline (in my bed toying with the phone the few times I was awake ;) I hoped something has been fixed server side and that I was fine upgrading to #17
<ogra_> (jumping from 20 to 17 kind of indicates that he was actively shuffling images around at that time)
<vila> when the phone got stucked at the google logo, I just fall asleep again
<popey> interestingly 20 on my phone is running but I just have a google logo
<vila> with full confidence the issue will be sorted out when I'll wake up ;)
<popey> but adb shell shows unity8 is running
<ogra_> runs fine for me
<vila> popey: that's the new screen saver maybe ?
<popey> hah
<popey> oh, it's not rebooted properly
<popey>  09:25:01 up 1 day,  7:47,  1 user,  load average: 1.32, 1.32, 1.34
<popey> also.. I have two phones and I'm adb shell'ed into the wrong one
 * popey starts again.
<popey>  /ignore popey
<ogra_> oh, i like the new click scope
 * popey makes a cup of tea for the call
 * ogra_ goes for fresh coffee, brb
<vila> ogra_, popey: using adb shell s-i-c seems to find #20, going that route
<ogra_> vila, note that on the bug too please
<vila> ogra_: on it
<ogra_> thx
<ogra_> === Image #21 building ===
<popey> \o/
<vila> lol, just got #20 installed, rebooting
<vila> ogra_, popey: there shouldn't be any difference in upgrade paths between UI and system-image-cli right ?
<ogra_> the UI only attaches to s-i-c afaik
<vila> ogra_: ack, hopefully
<vila> anyway, I've put the s-i-c output in the bug report, not sure the UI uses exactly that or some d-bus interface but they may find a difference
<vila> otherwise, it's not the first time the UI is capricious for me which may be caused by some local network glitch (dunno why the -cli won't run into that though)
<vila> upgraded to image #21 via UI, all went well
<didrocks> vila: the UI uses the d-bus interface of s-i-c
<vila> didrocks: ack.
<ogra_> whoops
<ogra_> === Image #21 DONE ===
<ogra_> (since ages, sorry)
<popey> hehe
<Mirv> I was wondering too :)
<asac> didrocks: you changed the time of landing standup from next tue?
<asac> (just saying in case you wanted to change it starting today)
<didrocks> asac: I only changed it during UDS
<asac> ic
<didrocks> removed the afternoon one and started it a little bit before UDS
<asac> kk
<asac> makes sense
<asac> ev: didrocks: this charting tool you use, is that also available for other chart types?
<fginther> morning
<didrocks> asac: no, this one is only a very light online javascript thing for this kind of diagrams
<asac> thx
<elopio> cihelp, can the landing bot reject an MP if it doesn't have a given number of approvals by the members of a team?
<sergiusens> elopio, I would guess that's a feature request
<cjohnston> It seems like it wouldn't reject it, just that it wouldn't accept it
<cjohnston> though I don't know what it actually does in practice
<sergiusens> cjohnston, it uses lanchpad lib to get the approver list; once you have that, it shouldn't be hard
<sergiusens> probably even enforce certain review types
<elopio> with reject, I meant: move from approved to needs fixing.
<cjohnston> I get that, but why would it be moved to needs fixing?
<sergiusens> I am not a fan of that; whoever happroves has a certain responsibility there
<cjohnston> this seems like a social problem that is trying to be fixed with code
<sergiusens> cjohnston, +1
<cjohnston> can it be setup to require 3 reviews, yes its possible (I don't know if it is available currently, but it would be possible to add if it isnt)
<sergiusens> if my MR is one line of code that just fixes a README I would certainly not want 10+ reviewers
<sergiusens> we'd end up bundling MRs all in one
<elopio> I would like that we have a strict policy that all the code be reviewed at least by one member of the team.
<cjohnston> I believe it should already be setup that way
<elopio> on the tarmac of u1, that's checked when the branch is marked as approved.
<elopio> and it's moved to needs fixing so you can tell the bot when the branch is ready again by approving.
<cjohnston> I believe that MPs currently require a proper team member to approve it
<elopio> sergiusens: I think that even one-liners should need one review. There are typos in a big number of the cases.
<elopio> but 10, of course not. I'm talking of enforcing one review.
<sergiusens> elopio, sure, but it's variable
<cjohnston> again, its a social problem.. if the person who marks the top as approved doesn't ensure that there has been an approved review then there is another problem
<sergiusens> elopio, most of the type the person doing the top approve is the one doing the review
<elopio> cjohnston: yes, sometimes it's the same person that writes the code the one that top approves. That's mostly when we are in a hurry, but it happens.
<sergiusens> elopio, so people just do that
<cjohnston> elopio: 1) social problem 2) that person should still ensure that a review has been done
<elopio> so, I agree that we can just talk to the teams to avoid that, and we will do it.
<sergiusens> elopio, not necessarily; sometimes it's an autoland gone bad (infra issues) and the same author just doing what he's already been green lighted to do
<cjohnston> as long as it doesn't merge without a review, isn't that what is needed?
<elopio> it would be nice to have jenkins making sure that they follow the policy, so we don't have to keep an eye on every project to check that.
<cjohnston> elopio: I believe it does require a review
<cjohnston> by a person on the proper team
<sergiusens> elopio, cjohnston what is the policy? Nothing prevents you from just merging manually into trunk either
<cjohnston> sergiusens: I believe that jenkins requires one approval
<sergiusens> cjohnston, not really; if autolanding passes it just changes the vote for ps-jenkins to be of Approved
<cjohnston> is ps-jenkins a member of the proper team?
<sergiusens> cjohnston, yeah, ps-jenkins is a member of everything under upstream merger
<elopio> sergiusens: yes, you are right, you can always merge manually.
<cjohnston> we are in a call right now, but possibly fginther could provide a little more insight on the setup
<elopio> but if we agree that we need at least one review, and never to merge manually into trunk, then what the jenkins bot would be doing is just a reminder that you are missing one review.
<cjohnston> it would make more sense to have a comment rather than mark it as needs review
<cjohnston> or needs fixing or whatever it is
<elopio> cjohnston: yes, I agree to that. But then how will you tell jenkins to pick the branch again when you got the review?
<cjohnston> again though, this is trying to solve a social problem with code
<cjohnston> I'd be interested in knowing how often this problem happens?
<elopio> cjohnston: agree to that too :) We'll try to solve the social problem talking with the team managers to follow the policy. But it would be nice to have an automatic reminder when you don't follow it.
<cjohnston> elopio: who is doing the happrove though?
<elopio> cjohnston: I can't give you numbers. For what I've seen, it's not common, but it tends to increase when we are in running, which can makes things worse.
<elopio> the happrove is done by a member of the team, not necessarily different from the committer.
<ogra_> didrocks, i'm wondering, do we actually need a meeting today ? seems CI is still mostly idling
<ogra_> (nothing exciting about images either)
<cjohnston> ok, so if they are happroving why aren't they reviewing (if it isn't the comitter) or if it is the comitter, why are they happroving without reviews?
<didrocks> ogra_: I think we don't
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> sil2100: vila: fginther: ev: cyphermox: kenvandine: as long as CI isn't up, I think we don't need a meeting anymore, we can skip that one ^
<fginther> didrocks, +1
<didrocks> (would be nice to have a status on the infra though)
<kenvandine> +1
<ev> +2
<sergiusens> elopio, cjohnston fwiw this topic comes back every now and then
<fginther> didrocks, I don't have any status yet
<cjohnston> there was supposed to be an email coming out soon
<cjohnston> re: status
<cyphermox> ok
<ev> I'll provide a status shortly
 * ogra_ goes back to play with his new laptoy
<elopio> cjohnston: I haven't seen a happrove from <not-the-committer> without a review, but it can happen.
<elopio> cjohnston: I have seen a self happrove with no reviews when the change is considered trivial or too important to wait for a review.
<fginther> elopio, I believe there is a bug already for your original request (or something very similar0
<ev> I'm just waiting for Larry to provide me a few more details so it's less "we have 80% of the racks cabled" and more "we're having m-o back up at foo PM Boston time"
<fginther> elopio, will look it up in a moment
<elopio> thanks fginther.
<didrocks> ogra_: oh! new laptop :)
<ogra_> yeah
<kenvandine> x86 even!
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, less interuptions for me then :)
<sil2100> ev: awesome
<elopio> sergiusens: that's why we are trying to define the details we expect from our projects
<elopio> it's here, in case somebody is courious: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1D3G62wd1wMAH9zoHiHYXkabnHqelqz8Upffi0d_6iaA/edit#heading=h.nzp18cbqfdgy
<elopio> comments are still welcome.
<popey> didrocks: landing call?
<didrocks> oh sorry, didn't ping popey :)
<didrocks> popey: as long as CI isn't up, I think we don't need a meeting anymore, we can skip that one
<popey> kk
<popey> thanks
 * didrocks pitti phew, 2 hours of discussion to push hard for dep8 in the way CI should describe the tests
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> we'll have a happy Martin!
<fginther> elopio, I finally found the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/jenkins-launchpad-plugin/+bug/1134435
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1134435 in jenkins-launchpad-plugin "Allow for only limited folk to HApprove MRs" [High,New]
<fginther> elopio, it's specifically for rules around top approve, but it's a similar concept.
<fginther> elopio, So the short answer is that it is not supported now, but we're planning to build it into the CI Airline system
<elopio> thanks fginther, that will do for.
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: use 'fginther' for assistance | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: All services are down (1SS move)
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: use 'cihelp' for assistance | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: All services are down (1SS move)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-11-14
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: use 'psivaa' for assistance | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: All services are down (1SS move)
<didrocks> ogra_: ev: sil2100: popey: Mirv: skipping the meeting this morning, until we have CI
<popey> didrocks: we still don't have it? ⍨
<didrocks> not yet
<ogra_> didrocks, yup, thought so
<ogra_> no new update
<sil2100> :S
<Mirv> didrocks: aha, ok
<Mirv> sad, but I hope the pace of fixing gets better once the network is up and the amount of people working on the machines can be scaled up to people not physically present
<ev> sending an update momentarily
<ev> we're very close
<asac> Mirv: is the network not up?
<asac> :)
<asac> ev: :)
<asac> thanks
<Mirv> asac: soon I guess, for some of the services at least
<didrocks> sergiusens: ah, you are in the same infra. Ok, we can wait then! :)
<Mirv> does someone using NM to connect to VPN have DNS working to the extent that eg. 'host d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci' works? not that I had DNS configured earlier either
<popey> Host d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
 * Mirv sees a live jenkins instance \o/
<Mirv> progress
<didrocks> Mirv: on http://10.97.0.1:8080/?
<Mirv> didrocks: nope, not that one yet, but 10.98.3.6:8080
<sil2100> \o\
<didrocks> ah, autopkgtests :)
 * ogra_ wants image tests :P
 * didrocks as well
<didrocks> want want want want ;)
<ogra_> ++
<didrocks> following the wiki instruction to setup a DNS in NM, did you succeed to access http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/N
 * didrocks goes for a run
<seb128> didrocks, enjoy!
<didrocks> seb128: thanks!
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: All services are down (1SS move)
<Mirv> didrocks: nope, did not work for me via NM, so just using direct IP for now
<fginther> morning
<didrocks> hey fginther! how are you?
<fginther> didrocks, good morning
<fginther> DNS is not my friend today
<sil2100> didrocks: are we having the meeting in an hour? Since I will have to jump out before that for an errand, sadly
<didrocks> sil2100: don't worry, I think we won't have it
<ogra_> doesnt look like 1SS is dont yet
* doanac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: doanac | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: All services are down (1SS move)
<didrocks> ev: sil2100: ogra_: plars: cyphermox: kenvandine: robru: vila: as we can't land anything, let's skip that meeting again
<didrocks> plars: if you see a jenkins coming up, please run the tests :)
<plars> didrocks: of course
<ogra_> didrocks, ++
<vila> didrocks: ack
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: All services are down (1SS move)
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: All services are down (1SS move)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-11-15
<rsalveti> cyphermox: still around?
<cyphermox> back now yeah
<cyphermox> rsalveti: pong
<rsalveti> cyphermox: seems fine now, I just copied over the new phablet-tools that was pending in the ppa since nov-08
<cyphermox> ok
<rsalveti> that had a few fixes that are useful for the emulator bootstrap
<rsalveti> cyphermox: everything is in manual still, right?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: which then probably means that someone had to file a landing request at that time
<cyphermox> rsalveti: yeah
<rsalveti> which didn't happen, so it was stuck in the ppa
<rsalveti> but since jenkins if down, and this only affects the emulator use case, I decided to push push it directly
<cyphermox> hey, if it's pressing just upload directly to the archive ad we'll sync it back
<rsalveti> right, I know there might be a missing step in there
<rsalveti> like publishing in another ppa (for different series), and also updating trunk
<rsalveti> with the released version
<rsalveti> but is that part of a jenkins job as well?
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> but like I said, you could jsut as well upload phablet-tools to distro directly and I'll merge the changelog
<rsalveti> cyphermox: right, that's kind of what I did, but I decided to copy the binary packages instead
<rsalveti> if you can merge it manually it'd indeed be helpful
<cyphermox> ok I'll take a look at that first thing tomorrow
<rsalveti> great, thanks :-)
<Mirv> love the amount of jenkinses up! I wonder what's the status of mergers?
<Mirv> ah, up but jobs don't launch at jatayu at least
<ogra_> hmm, something tried an image test it seems but with a weird version
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> and I see stuck jobs on ex-magners
<didrocks> I guess vila would know ^
<didrocks> ogra_: btw, can we publish 101 on saucy? request from stephan :)
<didrocks> ogra_: IIRC, this one is correct
<ogra_> didrocks, i was waiting for asac's "go" on that ...
<vila> didrocks: on it but it's mostly guess work at that point
<didrocks> ogra_: hum? what asac knows more than us on publishing a new image in the stable release (between minor ones, 100 and 101)
<didrocks> we are not talking about saucy->trusty, but rather saucy->saucy
<sil2100> didrocks: is mangers up already but on some other IP or something? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: you do have http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080
<didrocks> but it's not fully up yet
<didrocks> missing executors, firewall rules for syncing on the archive admin machine and the otto machines
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess vila is on it, but let's sync up during a short meeting
<sil2100> I would have to know the IP of q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci anyways!
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, no, you need to change the vpn config as per wiki
<vila> sil2100: it's IP changed overnight, stop *thinkinh* about IPs ;)
<sil2100> :<
 * sil2100 has a lot of syncing up as he does not know about any wiki
<vila> didrocks: we're on it with jibel but blocked by access rights :-/ no sudo anymore on jatayu which is the new home for q-jenkins and inherits the restricted sudo policy from m-o apparently
<Mirv> didrocks: those stuck jobs were started by me earlier today, just to see what's up. daily-release-executor seemed down.
<vila> Mirv: starting that slave wasn't documented for m-o and wasn't migrated, jibel just documented the needed steps but we lack the rights to process them
<Mirv> vila: ok
<didrocks> sil2100: look at the engineering ML (mails from yesterday)
<didrocks> vila: and do you know about the firewall? this is an orthogonal question I guess :)
<sil2100> didrocks: what e-mail is it? Since I don't see anything, could you give me the title?
<vila> didrocks: nope
<sil2100> I might not be on that mailing list?
<sil2100> Ah, the earlier update
<sil2100> Got it
<didrocks> sil2100: great ;)
<didrocks> vila: do you know who is tracking it then?
<vila> ev: ^
<didrocks> (better to figure it out now than too late)
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: ev | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: Some services are down (1SS move)
<ev> didrocks: when you say firewall, do you mean https://rt.admin.canonical.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=65887 ?
 * didrocks looks
<didrocks> ev: is tachash q-jenkins?
<vila> didrocks: no
<vila> didrocks: q-jenkins was magners but it's now hosted on jatayu
<didrocks> I don't see then the request between snakefruit and jatayu
<didrocks> which is used for daily release
 * didrocks tries
<didrocks> $ rsync rsync://jatayu.ubuntu-ci
<didrocks> rsync: failed to connect to jatayu.ubuntu-ci (10.98.3.12): Connection refused (111)
<didrocks> rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(122) [Receiver=3.0.9]
<didrocks> from snakefruit
 * didrocks add this to the ticket
 * didrocks updates the cu2d config to point the final mirror copy from jatayu.ubuntu-ci instead of magners
<didrocks> plars: ogra_: vila: sil2100: Mirv: ev: short meeting
<vila> didrocks: we're trying to identify service names instead of machine names, can you come up with a name for that one ? (doesn't have to be definitive we'll fix them later)
<didrocks> vila: the cu2d machine?
<didrocks> then, call it as you wish
<vila> didrocks: no, the need to use rsync, what's the service there, isos ?
<vila> didrocks: archive ?
<vila> joining in a sec
<ogra_> === Image #22 building ===
<asac> didrocks: ogra_: lets talk about the saucy update thingy
<asac> so we have now 101?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I lost my account on that jenkins, and now when I re-created it and log in I don't see cu2d actually - what do I need to get access to it?
<sil2100> Or is it not visible?
<ogra_> asac, since a month, idling in saucy-proposed ... i remember you asked me to hold it back, but i dont remember why anymore
<ogra_> asac, stgraber would like us to promote it so we test the stable channel promotion
<asac> ogra_: was 101 produced _before_ we started producing trusty?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> it only has fixes for the uevent spam on maguro
<ogra_> built from SRU fixes only
<asac> can we in theory produce a 102?
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I was looking in the wrong jenkins
<ogra_> asac, any time, yes, but there were a lot more SRUs now ...  so that would need careful testing and looking at
<asac> of course
<ogra_> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/
<ogra_> 101 looks even better than 100
<ogra_> hmm or was that under touch_ro
<ogra_> (where it looks even better better :) )
<asac> sure. i just wonder if we should also test other parts of the update infra
<asac> e.g. that we can produce saucy still
<asac> that we can test it
<ogra_> we surely can roll another saucy image ... but i would wait until we can get test results
<didrocks> asac: ogra_: we can promote 101 to stable right now and kick an 102 build
<asac> yeah. how about we target saucy update for next week thu
<ogra_> didrocks, no
<didrocks> why?
<ogra_> didrocks, lets wait with kicking a new build until the infra is fully back
<ogra_> i dont want to experiment with that
<asac> so they idea was always that we release an update after one month
<ogra_> right
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, but we can promote 101 right now still :)
<ogra_> so lets promote 101 and roll an 102 build on monday
<didrocks> +1
<asac> lets discuss final things monday
<ogra_> right, so that we see image testing works as expected
<didrocks> but we still promote 101 now?
<asac> not please
<didrocks> asac: can you please tell that to stephan then?
<asac> sure
<didrocks> asac: because he's blocking on it
<didrocks> thanks
<asac> he is blocking? not: he feels blocked :)?
<didrocks> not sure…
<asac> ok let me figure
<ogra_> right he wants to finish stuff on the weekend but needs results from our side
<didrocks> I don't know why we are not promoting 101 without any reason, but well :)
<didrocks> I think we're not the stackholder there
<asac> the plan was to release an image to stable channel after one month
<asac> thats what we sold to exec mgmt etc.
 * ogra_ doesnt care about stakeholders ... but it is simply a better image than 100 
<ogra_> i.e. brings benefit to our users
<asac> that was true for the last 3 weeks :)
<didrocks> asac: so a month, we do release on sunday? :)
<ogra_> asac, well the plan was surely too that we do more regular image builds then ;)
<asac> so i am not sure why the sense of urgency today
<ogra_> asac, and not have something rotting in proposed for 4 weeks
<asac> didrocks: just saying: for me it was last thursday
<asac> hence i am not ready mentally
<ogra_> asac, because stephane needs info if the setup works
<asac> because for me it was in the longer future and i want to talk to a few folks first
<ogra_> well, then lets keep it til monday ...
<ogra_> but it seems weird to leave images rot for 4 weeks "just because"
<asac> i will check with him
<asac> once he is up
<ogra_> there were a lot of SRUs, if 102 breaks it will become really hard to find out why
<didrocks> "The goal behind this image, besides fixing the issue on maguro was to
<didrocks> test our upgrade process for 14.04.
<didrocks> "
<didrocks> "This end to end test was a requirement before we can officially
<didrocks> discontinue support of the saucy image in favor of the trusty one, so
<ogra_> (unrealted to when we promote 101 ... we should do more frequent proposed builds)
<didrocks> it'd be good if this could be done ASAP."
<didrocks> so I guess we can wait for Monday
<didrocks> but would be good not say on Monday "let's wait even more"
<asac> thats his perspective. there is more parts of the process we should pipeclean
<didrocks> asac: however, if we promote image 101 next week
<didrocks> it will mean we flip the stable channel to trusty in a month?
<didrocks> (to not have more than one update a month?)
<ogra_> didrocks, no
<ogra_> didrocks, stable is stable
<ogra_> it wont switch before we release trusty
<ogra_> (as stable)
<didrocks> ogra_: that's not what I understood…
<asac> hehe
<asac> dont argue about that part
<ogra_> everything else would be nonsense
<asac> i disagree with that statement, but lets not go down here
<ogra_> trusty is in constant flux ... it isnt stable we cant call it stable
<didrocks> well, if we take a snapshot, are happy about it quality-wise
<ogra_> thast still not stable
<didrocks> I don't see the difference with saucy unmaintained :)
<ogra_> api versions might still change etc
<ogra_> you have no guarantee your click packages still work and the like
<ogra_> (we have a devel channel for a reason ... why would you make them the same)
<ogra_> anyway
<ogra_> (just sounds pretty messed up to me )
<popey> ogra_: is a build in progress?
<ogra_> hmm, might actually be done
<ogra_> no, not yet
<ogra_> and yes, see above
<ogra_> 22 is in the making
<ogra_> (cdimage part is done)
<popey> ah
 * popey does "/hilight ==="
<davmor2> 22 installing
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> === image #22 DONE ===
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: if you send yourself a bunch of text messages in the indicator does it change,  send about 5.  I'll try and get a photo
<ogra_> does the keyboard work again (it didnt in 21 ... after you rotated the device it didnt come up anymore)
<popey> davmor2: i sent a bunch of texts and they were all received
<popey> ogra_: unlikely, that bug was only filed last night
 * ogra_ doesnt have his maguro around atm
<popey> davmor2: can you be more specific about the issue
<ogra_> yeah, thats what i expected
<popey> davmor2: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-11-15-110127.png
<davmor2> popey: no I get them but in the indicator the icon changes from text to globe and doesn't give the same effect if you click on it to send back
<popey> ogra_: yes, still happens in #22
<ogra_> as expected then
<popey> bug 1251597
<ubot5> bug 1251597 in Unity 8 "Scope header sometimes appears in the middle of the scope" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1251597
<popey> anyone else ever see that?
<popey> (not a regression, seen it quite a bit)
<didrocks> popey: yeah, I think there is already a bug from asac related to it
<ogra_> popey, all the time
<ogra_> confirmed
<popey> ah okay
<davmor2> popey: yes
<davmor2> popey, ogra: http://ubuntuone.com/20tSyBkGQWHDRmOVznvWcw this is what you normally see right,  every now and again I get this http://ubuntuone.com/4OPQyVQdfhliEcdIyq3jlK
<ogra_> ah, i never noticed that
<ogra_> (but i must admit i also never paid much attention to this icon)
<davmor2> ogra_: it's normally the 5-7 text but it's not just the icon I can't reply to this one
<davmor2> ogra_: I noticed it on 21 but couldn't seem to reproduce it but now I can woohoo \o/
<popey> not seen that
<asac> cool. i something on dashboard about todays image :)
<asac> even if 0%
<ogra_> oh, a proper versioned entry ?
 * ogra_ checks 
<asac> not proper
<asac> but something :)
<asac> 20131115 ?
<ogra_> well, thats just the dashboard going mad i think
<ogra_> (there was no such thing like 20131114 )
<asac> its more than all the days before :)
<asac> e.g. there is a heart beating somewhere again
<ogra_> right, but most likely still not proper
<asac> of course not... i would hope we are better than 0% and still have a proper version
 * ogra_ guesses another firewall issue, though i dont know the actual setup 
<didrocks> ogra_: no, it's what we discussed this morning, the phone don't start
<ogra_> ah, that
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> so the job is stuck in install
<ogra_> well, the odd versioning usually means the phones are unreachable
<ogra_> i just didnt know why
<psivaa> didrocks: the jenkins timeout of 30 mins is not working :/
<didrocks> psivaa: I hope it's not an uninstalled plugin :p
<psivaa> didrocks: Build timeout plugin is shown as installed, but not sure if the correct version was restored after the migration..
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: - Type: "cihelp" for help | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: Some services are down (1SS move)
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: - josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: Some services are down (1SS move)
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: Some services are down (1SS move)
<plars> psivaa: which plugin are you concerned about?
<psivaa> plars: the 'Build timeout plugin'
<plars> psivaa: that's a plugin? I thought that was just part of jenkins
<psivaa> the isntalled version is 1.11 but 1.12. is available and the jobs are not timing out with 30 mins
<psivaa> plars: http://q-jenkins:8080/pluginManager/ has more details
<plars> psivaa: interesting, but I'm more concerned with why the phones are dying when we try to install at the moment :(
<psivaa> plars: yea, that is concerning. have seen in 4 devices
<psivaa> but i ran provision.sh in the same manner locally and it works fine
<plars> psivaa: I've been through multiple runs locally and can't get it to happen
<psivaa> plars: not sure if any kinnara side pkg versions are any different to what we had in phoenix
<plars> psivaa: I think I saw somewhere that they got some sort of new usb hub, so I wonder if that has something to do with it
<psivaa> plars: possibly, not sure why so determinant soon after flashing. I tried doing some reboots with one of the devices and it comes up fine in adb
<fginther> morning
<asac> vila: ev: retoaded: so the otto machines... i thought those were in the DC and wired up yet.
<asac> is that not the case?
<retoaded> asac, they are all in the DC and wired as far as KVM, network and power are concerned. There are still a few systems that were migrated out of their desktop cases into rack mount cases that require some internal wiring (extended power leads, system fan adapters, etc ...). rfowler is picking those pieces up today so the can be brought online.
<asac> retoaded: are those the otto machiens?
<asac> or are those wired up etc.?
 * asac thinks those are desktop machines and its hard to migrate those into server cases
<asac> but guess rackmount is something else
<vila> asac: see https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/1ss-move-current-issues missing harware pieces
<ev> asac: they were desktop machines - they were reconfigured into rackable units
<fginther> asac, yes, those are the otto machines
<retoaded> asac, the otto machines were desktop machines now in rack mount cases. The problem was that some of the smaller form factor desktops had very short outputs from the power supplies.
<asac> ok so those are our x86 test boxes.
<asac> what about the phones?
<asac> do we know yet what the issues are with running our jobs?
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<ogra_> looks like the dashboard has at least one proper version there now
<asac> :)
 * asac is purely color driven :)
<ev> We have 20 phones with two down
 * vila sends green all over asac 
<asac> lol
<asac> ev: that sounds good. but why dont the job run?
<asac> ok i heard that a new attempt is currently running
<asac> lets see
<asac> and wait a bit
 * ogra_ was playing with the emulator all day ... 
<ogra_> i doubt we'll ever get it to make the systemsettle tests :P
<plars> ok, the image smoke tests seem to be rolling along on both mako and maguro now
<plars> install_and_boot is done on both, and default has passed on maguro, should start to see results on reports.qa.ubuntu.com soon
<plars> ogra_: I'm less worried about systemsettle tests, and more concerned with whether sensitive timings in the autopilot tests will be a problem
<ogra_> thy most likely will
<plars> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/
<balloons> didrocks, are you going to be able to pick up the new source for the core apps?
<balloons> sorry, I mean to say, are you going to land the stuff in the pipeline for core apps?
<balloons> fginther, I'm confused by the output from the merge bot on this: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-rssreader-app/add-activity-indicator-check/+merge/195322. http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/147/console
<cjohnston> balloons: use the vanguard to start with please :-)
<fginther> balloons, interesting. looks like something fell over. Will investigate
 * balloons smacks balloons around a little bit
<balloons> sorry cjohnston.. bad habits
<doanac> plars: smoke is showing up on the dashboard now: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/mako/22:20131115:20131111.1/4977
<doanac> well done
<plars> doanac: yep, I posted just a bit ago ^ :)
<plars> doanac: looks promising at least, will be interesting to see the overall results
<balloons> cjohnston, can I bug the vanguard about landing asks as well? :-)
<cjohnston> balloons: probably not... I guess it would depend on what it is, but we don't yet have alot to do with that
<didrocks> balloons: I think only sergiusens can (once the CI infra back)
<ogra_> doanac, and its all GREEN !!!
<ogra_> asac will love that
<balloons> didrocks, ty.. I figured the infrastructure might be the holdup
<didrocks> heh
<balloons> there should be merges for everything.. so I'm curious to see it all get pulled and go green
<sil2100> I wouldn't too hastily hope for 'go green' in the nearest days ;)
<balloons> hope springs eternal sil2100
<ogra_> sil2100, well, if we stop the image tests right now they will be green :)
<sil2100> hahah ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: you need to perfect the following line,  " asac these aren't the results you're looking for, move along, move along"
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> that only works in hangouts, else he cant see the specific hand wave
<davmor2> o| o/ o_
<didrocks> sil2100: ogra_: robru: kenvandine: cyphermox: ev: vila: plars: landing meeting time!
<ogra_> pfft
<ogra_> your late
<sil2100> !
 * sil2100 joins
<ogra_> *you're
<sil2100> kenvandine: ping!
<kenvandine> sil2100, pong
<ev> cyphermox, vila: oh hai
<ev> so the problem we're trying to solve, to recap:
<ev> we want the openvpn server to push the DNS server's IP address to the client, but we want this to be a fallback for whatever the person currently has set up
<ev> so if I have 8.8.8.8, I don't want to start suddenly routing all DNS requests through batun
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> so, using openvpn directly, there's just one way to do it; via the up script as per the VPN wiki page
<cyphermox> we can tweak that to some degree to be even more useful if we were to push config to dnsmasq rather than to resolvconf directly
<cyphermox> otherwise, NM should be able to do the right thing without change... if not, there's a bug
<ev> would `push "dhcp-option DNS 10.99.244.1"` not work?
<vila> my understanding is that even for the openvpn trick documented on the wiki you end up with the pushed dns on top of yours in /etc/resolv.conf
<vila> i.e. the one pushed from the vpn becomes the primary one
<vila> currently mine is: nameserver 10.99.244.1
<vila> nameserver 192.168.0.254
<vila> search ubuntu-ci
<cyphermox> ev: correct, push dhcp-option DNS (and DOMAIN) should be all you really no
<cyphermox> argh
<cyphermox> .. really all you need
<ev> :)
<cyphermox> vila: that's why you need resolvconf or dnsmasq to properly handle the multiple DNS servers and domains
<ev> cyphermox: so to be clear, that wouldn't overwrite 8.8.8.8?
<cyphermox> shouldn't, no
<ev> yay
<vila> cyphermox: additional magic then ?
<cyphermox> resolvconf and dnsmasq will do things differently, but both should work provided they are set up properly
<vila> ev: hold on your enthusiasm ;)
<vila> cyphermox: I'm fine if we have proper instructions to give but as of today that won't work out of the box
<cyphermox> e.g. resolvconf depends on putting , iirc, the VPN dns first, and making sure it only responds for the domain and anything else NXDOMAIN (I think)
<cyphermox> and dnsmasq can do everything nicely
<cyphermox> vila: are the two push commands currently in the VPN config?
<vila> how ?
<cyphermox> dnsmasq is able to say hey, I have this dns server but only for domain XYZ, and ship the requests only to it
<vila> cyphermox: no, but the trick I used in the wiki fakes it so that should give the same end result
<cyphermox> right
<robru> didrocks, hey wait
<didrocks> robru: yep?
<robru> didrocks, i tried to kick a friends stack build but it failed immediately without even trying.
<didrocks> robru: can you point vila and I to it?
<vila> cyphermox: so currently the VPN dns is first but last I checked with wireshark, it receives all dns requests
<cyphermox> vila: I'm just saying, what you need is that the push lines are there in the config, or adding the settings to NM; and NM out of the box will do the right thing, otherwise, if you use openvpn directly, you need an up / down script
<didrocks> robru: and please, don't land friends before we know the image is green :p
<didrocks> robru: but nice for trying ;)
<cyphermox> vila: with resolvconf, that's expected
<robru> didrocks, no, i won't land it, i just wanted to see some recent friends commits built in PPA ;-)
<robru> didrocks, http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Friends/job/cu2d-friends-head/347/
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<cyphermox> vila: with resolvconf, you'd have the first DNS server get all the requests, and possibly skip to the next if it answers with SRVFAIL
<vila> cyphermox: ha, nm is a different story, indeed I have only namesserver 127.0.1.1\nnseach ubuntu-ci there and I didn't check with wireshark
<cyphermox> vila: I'll get you an updated up script to try
<cyphermox> ahah, or actually, just a file that could be left in place always...
<didrocks> robru: "only one instance of a stack can be queued for building
<didrocks> "
<didrocks> robru: did you see this?
<didrocks> robru: but yeah, nothing is running
<didrocks> vila: ev: it seems jenkins was backed up in a very very weird state
<robru> didrocks, yes... so where does it show that the stack is already building? jenkins lists zero builders active, it says totally idle.
<didrocks> robru: yeah, the backup was done while stuff was running. I know where to clean that
<robru> didrocks, ok, otherwise i won't be able to build anything today, right? ;-)
<didrocks> robru: well, at least not friends, maybe other stacks are in a more lucky state ;)
<didrocks> rm: cannot remove `head/platform/stack.started': Permission denied
<didrocks> grumph the ACL are not restored :/
<didrocks> retoaded: ^
<didrocks> I can't restore the state until then
<didrocks> normally desktop-team can touch /var/lib/jenkins/cu2d
<didrocks> robru: when someone from the CI team will be available, can you ask on jenkins-q.ubuntu-ci to:
<didrocks> cd /var/lib/jenkins/cu2d/work
<didrocks> rm */*/*started */*/*building
<robru> didrocks, who? can fginther do this?
<didrocks> probably, not sure
<didrocks> we used to have access to that directory as desktop-team
<didrocks> so restoring the ACL can be helpful
<robru> josepht, need some help with q-jenkins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6422247/
<vila> geeee
<ev> didrocks, robru: josepht is your guy. He's the vanguard right now.
<vila> didrocks: do you expect *started to match both getting-started and .started ?
<cyphermox> vila: confirm that you have dnsmasq running?
<didrocks> vila: getting-started?
<didrocks> vila: where is it?
<vila> ./head/misc.bak/ubuntu/cordova-docs/cordova-docs-3.0.0+13.10.20130930/docs/en/2.4.0/guide/getting-started for example
<cyphermox> ev: you use NM or openvpn to connect to the VPN?
<ev> cyphermox: both
<ev> I use openvpn, as do a few other people. Others use NM
<didrocks> vila: that doesn't match rm */*/*started
<ev> ideally we'd like a solution for both
<cyphermox> ev: yes
<vila> find . -name '*started' -ls | wc -l
<vila> 125
<vila> vila@jatayu:/var/lib/jenkins/cu2d/work$ find . -name 'getting-started' -ls | wc -l
<vila> 106
<didrocks> vila: yeah, this is in a subdirectory of subdirectory of subdirectory of…
<didrocks> not in */*/*started which is just 2 level down
<cyphermox> ev: stop-gap while the openvpn config doesn't push the info, is a file in /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d and /etc/dnsmasq.d that contains just "server=/ubuntu-ci/10.99.244.1"... doesn't need to be removed or modified ever
<cyphermox> ev: and I'm writing a proper up/down script to handle openvpn when the settings do get pushed
<cyphermox> ^^ that stop-gap requires removing the up/down script for openvpn
<didrocks> vila: I think you are handling it and will give a sign to robru, right? (also, can you add to your list of "things to do" to restore the desktop-team ACL?)
<vila> didrocks: rm done, that's the kind of commands we don't want to have to run anymore
<didrocks> vila: thanks!
<didrocks> robru: should be good now
<vila> didrocks: ask ev, I think that's not how we want to proceed in the future, instead we would probably want to reduce that kind of access
<didrocks> vila: ok, as long as the vanguard can answer quickly
<didrocks> and you handle it/understand the system
<didrocks> no worry for me, one thing less I have to handle :)
<ev> I'm making exceptions for AU/NZ
<robru> didrocks, vila: thanks
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: - use 'cihelp' | Landing instructions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6292280/ | Known issues: Some services are down (1SS move)
<ev> because they're wonderful people who happen to live at a timezone entirely not conducive to me ever sleeping if we're to cover them with the vanguard
<retoaded> didrocks, try again
<vila> retoaded: I did the rms
<didrocks> retoaded: working, thanks!
<retoaded> vila, ack. the ACLs will all be changed anyway when we move to userdir-ldap
<vila> didrocks: so that cu2d/work dir is the one you were referring to as your fs sync back in lexington ?
<didrocks> vila: sorry, what do you mean?
<vila> didrocks: you mention some use of the file system to sync jenkins jobs
<didrocks> vila: hum, not sure I mentionned that. I mentionned a while ago that we are using a shared fs for all the stacks
<didrocks> that is that one, yeah
<vila> didrocks: yeah, that
<didrocks> robru: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/cu2d-friends-head-1.1prepare-friends/337/console
<didrocks> vila: it seems cowbuilder isn't setup ^
<didrocks> (so cu2d not available)
 * didrocks is late for his appointment already
<robru> bah
<robru> vila, what's the deal with cowbuilder then
<robru> ?
<vila> robru: no idea yet
<vila> robru: it should be part of cu2d setup but I can't find where it's documented for now, I did come across that at some point but doing it once is not the same as knowing how do it  from memory ;)
<robru> vila, ok, no worries.
<vila> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/MovingNewRelease#First_setup_on_the_jenkins_server
<vila> First setup on the jenkins server
<vila>     we need to create a release+1 pbuilder. Ping jibel for it.
<vila> based on the assumption that we need to re-create it, it may be something else but 'ping' is all the doc I can found
<vila> find
<vila> ev, cihelp: EOW here, dead end on cowbuilder for q-jenkins
<retoaded> vila, what needs to be done for cowbuilder? I remember seeing that as a package on m-o but was not able to find it in the repository.
<vila> retoaded: that's what I'd like to know... cowbuilder is installed but /var/cache/pbuilder/trusty-amd64/base.cow is not found
<retoaded> vila, ack
<retoaded> vila, pushing /var/cache/pbuilder/trusty-amd64 now from m-o
<vila> retoaded: oh my just when I was checking and found it there 8-)
<vila> robru: can you retry ?
<vila> retoaded: pushed ? or did I ping robru too soon ?
<vila> retoaded: and sorry for disturbing you one more time :-/
<robru> vila, well, trying. we'll see
<plars> I had to kill the notes test run on maguro, it was stuck
<retoaded> vila, was pushing but it is done so can now be called pushed
<plars> retoaded: we should probably update the build timeout plugin as psivaa mentioned earlier, unless you have any reason for wanting the earlier one on there: http://q-jenkins:8080/pluginManager/
<retoaded> plars, I have the plugin downloaded already. Just need to find the moments to update it (and a few others that have newer versions out).
<retoaded> plars, what I will need from you though is a list of systems that need to be available for kernel sru testing come Monday.
<plars> retoaded: ok, will sort that out
<retoaded> plars. thx
<plars> retoaded: looks like the jobs might be there, but the views are definitely missing from http://d-jenkins:8080/
<vila> retoaded: thanks, http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/cu2d-friends-head-1.1prepare-friends/ turned to green congrats
<vila> robru: unblocked then ?
<retoaded> vila, sweet
<robru> vila, retoaded: yep, looks good, thanks.
<retoaded> vila, robru: that was all cu2d related correct?
<robru> retoaded, well i needed that for cu2d, yeah, but i couldn't say if anybody else is using it or not
<retoaded> robru, ack. thx
<vila> retoaded: 80% sure it's only for cu2d
<retoaded> vila, ack
<vila> robru: what job should be tracked to get a feeling on whether cu2d is working ? I.e. what do *you* expect ? ;)
<robru> vila, well i just kicked friends job instinctively because that's my stack ;-)
<robru> vila, also friends is a relatively stable stack that should never have failing tests, so any problems there are usually cu2d problems, not friends problems.
<robru> vila, not sure really. i'll kick webapp stack as well just to see what happens, since I'm more familiar with that stack as well
<vila> robru: yeah, better start with a friendly one ;)
<vila> cyphermox: sorry got diverted and almost forgot you ;-/ EOW'ed but if you send me an email with the stop-gap and post-stop-gap scripts I'll look into them and see how to document their use in our wiki (or get back to you if needed)
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> I just need to know if you have dnsmasq running though
<cyphermox> but my script is ready
<vila> cyphermox: I have two configs, alptop uses NM, desktop using openvpn, will have to check for dnsmasq, but can't dig more right now
<vila> alptop... laptop !
<cyphermox> ok
<sergiusens> cihelp is there an ETA for http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/ ?
<cjohnston> not to my knowledge
<retoaded> sergiusens, can you be more specific? The calxeda nodes are now online and we will be working the VMs from naartjie next.
<sergiusens> retoaded, there's a "Jenkins is going to shut down"
<sergiusens> retoaded, so someone thinks it's not ready, right?
<fginther> sergiusens, it's still missing some critical slaves
<sergiusens> retoaded, I'm not rushing, just want to plan  bit
<sergiusens> fginther, ok, thanks
<fginther> sergiusens, the VM server is still not available, once that comes online and all checks out, jenkins will be enabled
<sergiusens> fginther, that's good to hear
<robru> vila, so i haven't seen a failure yet, but i dunno, seems slow to me. friends stack has been running for 50 minutes now. i can't remember how long it normally takes, but that just seems really slow to me. it builds locally in just a few minutes.
<fginther> balloons, I think i have your test issue fixed. There appears to have been a regression in the package python-simplejson 3.3.1-1ubuntu2
<balloons> fginther, thanks. So I'll just try a  rebuild then eh
<fginther> balloons, yep, one test made it through with only test failures
<balloons> ahh.. https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-new-event-test/+merge/195421 :-)
<fginther> balloons, thankfully someone else already spotted the regression and uploaded a new python-simplejson already
<balloons> yea, that's what it looked like. honestly I suppose I should have pushed it more at that level
<fginther> balloons, no worries. I think they right course of action is to contact the ci team first. Although it's always helpful if you can offer deeper insight
<fginther> in the case that a new package was not available, we would have needed to address it in ci to shutdown the job or find a workaround
<robru> vila, nearly 2 hours and friends still isn't done building. something is definitely wrong here.
<ev> robru: he's gone for the night. Please use cihelp instead.
<cjohnston> robru: link?
<robru> cjohnston, http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/All/job/cu2d-friends-head/
<ev> Thanks cjohnston
<kenvandine> robru, cjohnston: it's waiting for friends-app to build on arm64
<kenvandine> but there is no build job for arm64
<robru> kenvandine, yeah, just noticed that...
<robru> wait, no build job?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> not in the PPA
<robru> kenvandine, oh i see, just armhf
<robru> kenvandine, so should i cancel those jobs?
<kenvandine> that won't fix it though
<kenvandine> not sure why cu2d is waiting from arm64, if the ppa doesn't build those
<robru> kenvandine, well, no, but it's never going to finish, right?
<kenvandine> right
<robru> kenvandine, same thing happened to webapp stack, it's waiting for arm64 builds.
<robru> cjohnston, kenvandine: ok, so i cancelled the build jobs, now the check jobs are starting and it says "Configuration autopilot-nvidia is still in the queue: autopilot-nvidia is offline" so there's another problem
<cjohnston> its possible that it still isn't back
<cjohnston> there are still some autopilot systems that aren't functioning, I'm not sure what the reasoning for this one being off is
<retoaded> cjohnston, robru: the only autopilot system up atm is the intel system; the nvidia and radeon systems are waiting on some cables for the inside (either to make sure all of the fans are plugged up and running or to extend a power lead somewhere).
<robru> retoaded, any ETA?
<retoaded> robru, the parts were going to be picked up today but rfowler was diverted to another task. Might be tomorrow at earliest.
<robru> retoaded, ah, ok. i won't wait around then. thanks ;-)
<retoaded> robru, ack
<kenvandine> ogra_, is there an image 23 building?
<ogra_> nope
<kenvandine> ok, were we supposed to be waiting for the smoke tests on image 22 to be green?
<ogra_> (nobody asked for one)
<kenvandine> didrocks told us to test the apps when we had a green image
<kenvandine> so maybe he was hopeful that things would look better with 22
<vila> robru: basically it's your choice: either we keep the whole line blocked because an hardware piece is missing (so may have to wait until monday in the worst case) or we take the risk to exposing ourselves to a regression on nvidia only (until monday in the worst case), ev, asac, didTAB thoughts ?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-11-16
<robru> vila, well I am EOW now so I won't be looking at this again until monday regardless of what happens.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-10
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 15 building (started: 20141110 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 154 building (started: 20141110 03:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 15 DONE (finished: 20141110 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/15.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 154 DONE (finished: 20141110 04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/154.changes ===
<robru> Mirv: up yet? How's it going?
<Mirv> robru: hey
<Mirv> robru: I don't see any problems at the moment (expect KDE 5 is in flux so my silo is in flux too waiting for dependencies)
<robru> Mirv: no worries, i should be around for a couple hours in case anything explodes. Just gaming a bit, but should hear pings.
<Mirv> ok!
<Mirv> ogra_: when you're around, could you ack https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-007-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_accounts-qml-module_0.5+15.04.20141107-0ubuntu1.diff ?
<ogra_> Mirv, ACK, looks fine
<Mirv> thanks!
<Mirv> robru: hmm, publishing problem when pushing to ~ps-jenkins branches https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-007-2-publish/34/console
<Mirv> robru: looks like the branches are again gone, although on Friday it was supposed to be fixed?
<ogra_> tvoss, https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1391076
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1391076 not found
<ogra_> :(
<tvoss> ogra_, ack. So you couldn't even reveal the launcher or switch apps?
<ogra_> sometimes i couldnt even unlock
<tvoss> ogra_, anything in logcat?
<ogra_> gar !
<ogra_> next time i'll check ... thats the only log i didnt look at
<ogra_> syslog only had a lot of "sleep spam"
<ogra_> dmesg the same
<ogra_> tvoss, several people of my team saw it too btw
<ogra_> so it seems rather common
<tvoss> ogra_, ack, having logcat would be helpful I guess
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> will check it the next time it happens
<tvoss> ogra_, also ps -ef  | grep dbus please
<ogra_> i was seeing dbus popping up in top from time to time
<ogra_> consuming 0.5-1.2% when it showed up
<ogra_> (cant tell if it was system or session bus though ... cmdline was cut off indeed)
<tvoss> ogra_, ack
<ogra_> Saviq, bah, i just had my dash restart again :(
<Saviq> ogra_, crash? oom?
<ogra_> (playing an embedded youtube video in G+)
<ogra_> Saviq, i guess notmal lifecycle mgmt
<ogra_> *normal
<ogra_> that was a 5min embedded video
<Saviq> ogra_, does syslog say it killed it?
<ogra_> after 3min of playback the "scopes" splash took over the screen
<ogra_> Saviq, nope
<Saviq> ogra_, .crash file?
<ogra_> oh, yeah
<Saviq> ogra_, please don't assume the worst ;)
<Saviq> ogra_, if it was lifecycle related, syslog would say that oom killed dash
<ogra_> Saviq, https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/55c93d68-68b5-11e4-a8b3-fa163e5bb1a2
<ogra_> not re-traced yet it seems
<Saviq> ogra_, and it won't get retraced, signal 6...
<tvoss> Saviq, any reason we do not retrace aborts?
<Saviq> tvoss, no idea
<tvoss> Saviq, wondering why we call it crash :)
<ogra_> ask pitti :)
<ogra_> tvoss, probably because the app restarts in your facte :P
<ogra_> *face
<seb128> we do retrace aborts, at least on launchpad
<seb128> if e.u.c doesn't do it I guess it's an ev/bdmurray's question
<tvoss> ogra_, it's fine to log a bug for a "crash", however, automatic reporting should distinguish
<ogra_> tvoss, well, i didnt file a bug for that one yet
<tvoss> ogra_, yup, I meant in general
<ogra_> right
<Mirv> dbarth_: I'm afraid you'll need to force rebuild the whole silo 7. there was a hotfix on Friday from robru to fix the disappearing code branches, but it was after your packages were built.
<Saviq> trainguards, ↑ please
<Mirv> Saviq: vivid-002
<Mirv> Saviq: vivid-015, sorry
<Saviq> Mirv, indeed, I checked before, and 2 was taken, was expecting 15 ;)
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<dbarth_> Mirv: ok, doing that now
<ogra_> Saviq, so we were reviewing the smoke test results in the landing meeting ... seems there is still some flaky unity8 behavior where it randomly fails one or the other test
<Saviq> ogra_, yes, we're looking into it
<ogra_> ah, cool, thanks !
<ogra_> bzoltan, i think something similar goes for UITK ... we always have one or two tests failing, seems to be on a random pattern though
<Mirv> brendand: what was the name of the tool used to add ci train PPA:s?
<Saviq> Mirv, "citrain"
<Saviq> Mirv, from phablet-tools-citrain
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks! I went through all the binaries in phablet-tools, I didn't notice there was the new package
<Chipaca> can I use a silo to build a for-testing package? or is there a better way?
<ogra_> as long as we are not short on silos thats fine
<seb128> Chipaca, CI build debs on merge requests
<seb128> that can be useful as well
<seb128> but otherwise yeah, what ogra_ wrote
<seb128> bah, unity8 just locked (I guess it did, I can't do any edge gesture anymore nor interact with the dash)
<seb128> no segfault/apport
<Chipaca> seb128: i don't think i have access to the ci build debs, so i'll go with what ogra said :)
<cjwatson> or get your own devirt PPA and upload something to it
<davmor2> seb128: check logcat
<davmor2> ogra_: ^
<seb128> davmor2, ?
<cjwatson> (assuming it's the sort of thing where you need an armhf package and a virtualised PPA build under qemu won't cut it)
<ogra_> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1391076
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1391076 not found
<ogra_> seb128, what davmor2 said, i checked everything <(several times on the WE) except logcat
<seb128> ogra_, what is logcat?
<ogra_> Chipaca, you can also join the canonical-arm-dev team, it has a devirt PPA
<davmor2> seb128: ogra was waiting for his to do that but it looks like yours beat him to it ;)
<seb128> davmor2, ^ cf question
<ogra_> seb128, adb shell /system/bin/logcat -d
<cjwatson> itching for devirt PPAs no longer to be a thing
<ogra_> the android logging tool
<seb128> ogra_, returns nothing
<pstolowski> trainguards, hey, could you please reconfigure landing-018 (MP has changed)?
<seb128> oh, better with sudo
<ogra_> ah, sorry
<pstolowski> trainguards, actually, i'm sorry, there's a mistake, please ignore that for now
<seb128> ogra_, davmor2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8917957/
<ogra_> tvoss, ^^^
<seb128> it did hang when I tried to click on the location icon in the gmaps application
<seb128> well I could swipe away from gmap but since it's frozen
<seb128> I keep it in this state, if anyone needs info let me know
<Chipaca> trainguards, in case queuebot isn't talking to you, could i please have a silo for row 69?
<tvoss> seb128, so nothing showing up in top?
<Mirv> pstolowski: ignoring :)
<Mirv> Chipaca: queuebot is not, doing
<Chipaca> Mirv: thanks :)
<seb128> tvoss,
<seb128>  3005 phablet   20   0    6088   1168    804 R 20.7  0.1   0:00.08 top
<seb128>   764 message+  20   0   23520  20168    716 S  5.2  2.1  39:59.68 dbus-daemon
<seb128>  2304 root      20   0  112984   7636   5764 S  5.2  0.8   2:35.75 ubuntu-loca+
<seb128> 27265 root      20   0       0      0      0 S  5.2  0.0   0:14.77 kworker/u:2
<seb128>     1 root      20   0    3996   2092    940 S  0.0  0.2   2:23.98 init
<seb128> nothing special
<ogra_> not really excessive
<tvoss> seb128, yup, and the gps stuff in logcat is perfectly fine, too
<ogra_> the symptoms look very much like what i'm seeing
<ogra_> or what rsalveti saw too
<ogra_> like the input layer is ignoring you
<seb128> yeah, seems like that
<ogra_> rmmod ignorance :P
<tvoss> seb128, ogra_ the explanation might be the lifecycle getting confused. I'm pretty sure that the input layer is not ignorant to the both of you :)
<pstolowski> trainguards i'm giving up with landings in lines #24 and #25 ("Fix 1381971..."), please remove; when you do, then #43 ("Aggregate youtube...") can be unblocked
<Mirv> pstolowski: ok, freeing up silo 018/vivid etc
<pstolowski> Mirv, thanks
<Mirv> thostr_: ok to remove line 25 / bug #1379817 rtm silo, the bug is not on wishlists?
<ubot5> bug 1379817 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu RTM) "When importing 7 digital albums music-app sometimes displays "Imported files not found" when all files have been imported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379817
<thostr_> Mirv: seems it was removed from the reviewed wishlist...
<thostr_> Mirv: I'll double check with Olli once he's online
<Mirv> tvoss: ok to remove line 23 / sync from rtm to vivid dbus-cpp+indicator-network+location-service+media-hub+qtubuntu-media+qtubuntu-media-signals? it seems to me all of those have had vivid releases last week.
<Mirv> thostr_: ok, thanks
<tvoss> Mirv, yup, looks fine to me
<Mirv> thaank you
 * Mirv the cleaner
<ogra_> hah
<ogra_> oh, wow
<ogra_> i just lost the right swipe gesture to unlock
<ogra_> tvoss, ^^^^
<ogra_> left swipe still works
<tvoss> ogra_, I think saviq is your friend here
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> and right swipe in unlocked I works just fine
<ogra_> it seems to only be the greeter
<ogra_> tvoss, well, that meakes me even more think there is an issue with our input system
<ogra_> or with the way we use it
<tvoss> ogra_, sure, but there are ~5 layers in between that could have an issue, too
<ogra_> time to move that into systemd :P
<ogra_> 5 layers ... tsk
<ogra_> Saviq, mzanetti bug 1391149
<ubot5> bug 1391149 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "greeter not reacting to swipes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391149
<mzanetti> mhm...
<mzanetti> ogra_: any chance on reproducing this?
<ogra_> it stays like it once it starts ... i still have it
<mzanetti> ogra_: does the rest of the phone still work?
<ogra_> yep
<mzanetti> ogra_: e.g. can you tap on launcher buttons?
<mzanetti> or scroll the launcher up/down
<ogra_> mzanetti, it is fully usable ...
<mzanetti> ok... so not the input issue
<ogra_> unlike in https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1391076
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1391076 not found
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> they might be realted though
<mzanetti> does tapping the greeter tease the launcher?
<ogra_> perhaps this one is a smaller manifestation of the same
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> the greeter is completely unresponsive
<ogra_> i can swipe in the launcher and get the PIN dialog ... and then can use the phone normally
<mzanetti> ogra_: ok, thanks
<cwayne> davmor2: heyhey
<davmor2> cwayne: I need to finish sanity testing mako on vivid then I'll get back to you dude
<davmor2> cwayne: is it all ready now?
<davmor2> cwayne: and is there a new changelog?
<cwayne> davmor2: all ready, let me see what else has changed, i think it was not much since that email
<davmor2> cwayne: no I guess not but you said there were some more fixes to land, So I'm assuming the apps list hasn't change but the bugs fixed list may of increase
<cwayne> davmor2: yep, just going through and updating the email now
<cwayne> there's 1 or 2 more clicks that changed
<cwayne> davmor2: update sent
<ogra_> cwayne, will it finally be using proper location data in the today scope ?
<cwayne> ogra_: it does except for weather channel
<seb128> ogra_, it's not doing that atm?
<cwayne> which isn't one of ours
<ogra_> seb128, geoip
<davmor2> cwayne: thanks
<ogra_> seb128, i always get waeather data from ~200km away
<seb128> oh ok
<ogra_> which makes the today scope pretty useless wrt weather
<seb128> that's why I've a town which is ~90km away here
<seb128> yeah, worth, it doesn't tell you what location it uses for weather
<ogra_> well, living in the mountains 90km would be enough to get me totally differennt weather
<seb128> you need to click on the details which sends you to another lens
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and then i get something 100-200km west
<seb128> with no way to go back
<seb128> that's a bit frustrating
<ogra_> going back works for me
<seb128> how?
<ogra_> using the top left arrow
<seb128> there is no such arrow
<davmor2> cwayne: I'll give you a ping when it's tested
<ogra_> tapping on weather i get the weather chennel scope here
<cwayne> davmor2: thank you sir
<seb128> ogra_, oh, because you don't have weather in your favorites
<ogra_> with a back arrow in the top left corner
<seb128> if you do it bounces you there
<seb128> and there is no arrow
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> right, i only have my music (totally annoying since it always defaults to artists instead of album) and videos
<Chipaca> do i need to reconfigure a silo if i make changes to the branch associated with an mp associated with the silo?
<Chipaca> Mirv: ^?
<Mirv> Chipaca: if you update the MP, you just kick build again to pick up the latest changes.
<Mirv> I mean, if you update the branch, which updates the MP
<Chipaca> Mirv: i didn't chagne the mp, i changed the branch under it
<Chipaca> ah
<Chipaca> then i don't get it :(
 * Chipaca pokes the buildlog with a stick
<Mirv> Chipaca: so when you update the branch, then MP also reflects the change and build picks it up. if you would run build without changing anything, it would complain about nothing being changed.
<Chipaca> maybe i need the depends in the build-depends to run the tests?
<Mirv> Chipaca: I don't have the context, but "yes, maybe" :)
 * Chipaca tries it
<Mirv> rsalveti: if you have time to check the qt 5.3.2 from emulator point of view, just leave me a note again and I can consider vivid release tomorrow
<rsalveti> Mirv: sure, will get this done today
<Mirv> great
<olli> good morning
<olli> how are things today?
<ogra_> hey hey
<Mirv> calm, rtm landing wise. just a trust-store update so far today.
<kgunn> trainguards hey, i had an old test silo ubuntu/landing-001 that was utopic, i just changed it to vivid....i assume it needs your reconfigure ?
<ogra_> olli, we seem to have input layer issues seen by quite a lot people and non-debuggable yet (nothing in logs etc) ... beyond that 150/151 seem to look quite okayish
<olli> Mirv, ogra_ thx
<Mirv> kgunn: it needs to be freed, reassigned and rebuilt, yes. ok to empty the silo?
<kgunn> olli: my guess looking into ogra's input concern....of course they haven't seen it yet :-/
<kgunn> Mirv: absolutely
<ogra_> olli, https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1391076 and https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391149
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1391076 not found
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1391149 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "greeter not reacting to swipes" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> the former one is serious
<ogra_> the latter is just annoying ... they might be related
<kgunn> ogra_: curious, one not said "while browsing unfavorited scopes"....did you notice any pattern like that?
<ogra_> kgunn, nope, no pattern at all ... sometimes it hangs hard on the greeter, sometimes in the middle of active use
<kgunn> mmm
<ogra_> it also only seems to happen after quite a while of the device being up
<ogra_> a few hours at least
<ogra_> i'm currently having the second bug where only the greeter doesnt react to swipes
<ogra_> havent seen the full hang today yet
 * davmor2 hugs Saviq thanks another bug bites the dust \o/
<brendand> Elleo, any progress on getting silo 3 unblocked with olli?
<brendand> Elleo, it's on our queue but we need permission to land
<Elleo> brendand: will ping him now
<Chipaca> ogra_: could you use the rtm/14 ppa to see if you get the "zomg where are my system update notifications" again?
<ogra_> Chsure, but that will be time consuming indeed (i dont have time today to jump back and forth through images (each image takes 45min+ over my DSL))
<ogra_> Chipaca, ^^
<Chipaca> ogra_: ouch!
<ogra_> (and we havent planned building any images during the day)
<Chipaca> ogra_: then, yeah, no.
<olli> brendand, Elleo but id?
<Elleo> olli: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maliit-framework/+bug/1373985
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1373985 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu RTM) "foreground app doesn't get activated after we leave the lock screen" [Undecided,In progress]
<pmcgowan> Elleo, have an MR link?
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Touch devices in jenkins are unavailable after flashing, recovery in progress. Known CI Train issues are resolved but unknown issues may remain, ping robru at first sign of trouble.
<Elleo> pmcgowan: there's my original MR here: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu/utopic/maliit-framework/fix-1373985 but I'm not entirely sure if rsalveti used that directly when adding the patch to the package
<Elleo> pmcgowan: oops, that's actually just the branch I think the MR has been removed
<Elleo> pmcgowan: probably need to wait for rsalveti to know exactly how he was doing things
<pmcgowan> Elleo, does it add an entirely new file?
<pmcgowan> or is the diff wacked
<Elleo> pmcgowan: if you're looking for the actual code change then only the patch is relevant though: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu/utopic/maliit-framework/fix-1373985/view/head:/debian/patches/0012-fix-focus-changes.patch
<pmcgowan> Elleo, so one line change
<Elleo> pmcgowan: yep
<pmcgowan> Elleo, that branch had a new minputcontext.cpp ?
<Elleo> pmcgowan: that's just a product of the debian patching process, that's in the .pc/<patch-name>/ dir, it's not part of the build; there's a .pc/ directory for each patch with its changed files in
<pmcgowan> Elleo, ok
<Elleo> pmcgowan: I'd suggest getting rsalveti's input on the actual process he goes through with these sorts of patches though, as it's not something I'm especially familiar with
<pmcgowan> Elleo, seems good to me, will wait for olli to also ack
<Elleo> pmcgowan: okay, thanks
<seb128> pmcgowan, hey, can we get https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1386682 on the rtm wishlist? (it's photo sharing with facebook not working on current rtm and it's a 1 liner change to fix it)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1386682 in webbrowser-app "Facebook share is broken" [High,In progress]
<pmcgowan> seb128, we just did :)
<seb128> pmcgowan, thanks
<seb128> pmcgowan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-settings-components/+bug/1389234 would be nice as well
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389234 in telephony-service "Message actions not translated ("Reply", "Call back")" [High,In progress]
<seb128> not sure if it's on the list yet
<pmcgowan> I think so let me look
<pmcgowan> seb128, that one is already ok to land
<seb128> pmcgowan, great, thanks
<seb128> dbarth_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1386682 got approved for rtm wishlist, can you make sure the fix land there as well? ;-)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1386682 in webbrowser-app "Facebook share is broken" [High,In progress]
<dbarth_> seb128: ah ok
<dbarth_> seb128: but like ota now, right?
<brendand_> ogra_, think i just got a hang too
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> brendand_, check logcate output please
<ogra_> *logcat
<seb128> dbarth_, dunno, just land it in the rtm serie and let them figure out on what image it's shipped then
<brendand_> ogra_, when you get it does the screen turn off but not lock the device?
<Mirv> john-mcaleely: hey. abeato is away? do you know any ofono guy who could look from that point of view at the bug #1357321 ?
<ubot5> bug 1357321 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[TOPBLOCKER] QNetworkAccessManager doesn't support roaming on Ubuntu" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357321
<ogra_> brendand_, right, and it doesnt take any input anymore
<Mirv> and cyphermox for the network-manager part of debugging the problem
<ogra_> brightness and screen on/off still work
<brendand_> ogra_, i can't phablet-shell either?
<cyphermox> err, wha?
<ogra_> brendand_, right, but you can adb shell
<brendand_> ogra_, where is logcat?
<ogra_> brendand_, seems ssh is blocking for phablet-shell
<ogra_> /system/bin/logcat -d
<ogra_> (sudo)
<rsalveti> Elleo: pmcgowan: I just got the patch and pushed as part of a src package upload
<brendand_> ogra_, which lines are interesting?
<rsalveti> so the branch is not needed, but the package is already in vivid
<rsalveti> so all it needs to be done is a package sync from vivid into rtm
<ogra_> brendand_, dunno, tvoss asked for it
<brendand_> tvoss, i have a logcat from that issue
<tvoss> brendand_, ENOCONTEXT :)
<ogra_> tvoss, UI hang
<brendand_> tvoss, http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/logcat.log
<tvoss> brendand_, ack and thx
<john-mcaleely> Mirv, he'll be back tomorrow.
<john-mcaleely> Mirv, otherwise, awe is where I would go
<cyphermox> awe is out too
<cyphermox> (at least, as far as I know)
<cyphermox> this really doesn't seem like something NM would do -- at least not when it's not already doing it
<cyphermox> john-mcaleely: Mirv: we'll need more logs, but something else is trying to bring up 3G consistently, thinking it's not there. I'd look at apn editor or something. Maybe now that the bearer code works, some software is trying to be clever
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, settings doent do anything not user initiated
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: then it's not settings
<cyphermox> but clearly something is doing it, and it doesn't happen unless the qtbearer changes are added
<pmcgowan> telephony service?
<cyphermox> I have no idea
<cyphermox> with some more logs it might be easier to figure out\
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: we definitely don't see that behavior without the qtbearer changes do we?
<seb128> Mirv, hey, what would be the process to get https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-settings-components/workaround-unstranslated-string/+merge/240615 in rtm?
<seb128> Mirv, knowing it has been approved for rtm already, I'm just unsure if that's normal CI workflow, if that needs QA approval, etc
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, no, didnt check the log but we dont lose the connection
<cyphermox> right
<pmcgowan> and it seems to be on a timer
<cyphermox> so something changed, if not because of qtbearer, then become something else (android?)
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> consistently about 24 seconds
<cyphermox> (after NM has activated the 3g connection)
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, whateer is activating the connection would need to be using the qnetwork api?
<cyphermox> indeed
<davmor2> cwayne: 212 does that sound right for this image?
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: since that's what changed, it would have to be listening for something of it
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, do you know which package contains that
<pmcgowan> will do a quick depends check
<cwayne> davmor2: yeap
<davmor2> cwayne: woohoo!
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: jsut a second
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: maybe libqt5network5?
<cyphermox> Mirv: do you know specifically where the QtBearer stuff would live?
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: the issue is you'll get lots of hits
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, yep it does, but some interesting ones
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, scopes, push, udm
<cyphermox> udm...
<ogra_> we should just use wget, i said it before !!
<ogra_> just make udm a C++ frontend :)
<cyphermox> best I can say for now is my back really hurts, I must have done something bad
<Mirv> cyphermox: yes, the libqnmbearer.so in libqt5network5
<pmcgowan> Mirv, did you test the qnetwork stuff on a krillin?
<pmcgowan> Mirv, or does the probem show up on a mako do we know?
<Mirv> pmcgowan: I don't have krillin, so I tested on mako yes. so it seems similar on both.
<pmcgowan> Mirv, ok rules out a dual sim relation
<iahmad> slangasek, ping
<iahmad> slangasek, is it good time to talk about OTA testing?
<Mirv> ogra_: CI Train broke a silo again, can you copy QA approved top blocker fix ./copy-package -b -d ubuntu-rtm -s 14.09 --ppa=ci-train-ppa-service --ppa-name=landing-008 --to-distribution=ubuntu-rtm --to-suite=14.09-proposed --to-primary ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<ogra_> Mirv, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8922356/ versions OK ?
<Mirv> ogra_: looks correct.
<ogra_> ok, hitting y
<ogra_> Copy [y|N]? y
<ogra_> 16 packages successfully copied.
<ogra_> ...
<Mirv> thanks
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> Mirv, hey, did you see my ping earlier?
<cjwatson> Mirv: please convert to the new syntax in your notes on how to do this:   ./copy-package --from=~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-008 --from-suite=14.09 --to=ubuntu-rtm --to-suite=14.09-proposed -b ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<cjwatson> less option soup and easier to read
<ogra_> oh, righ, i totally forgot that
<ogra_> +t
<pstolowski> brendand_, hey, i'm trying to catch up with the status of ubuntu-rtm/landing-007 that's currently pending your sign off according to QA dashboard; is it still good to go today?
<pstolowski> alecu, thostr_ ^
<alecu> hi trainguards! may I ask you to reconfigure silo ubuntu-rtm/landing-001 ? I added an extra MP and the train is complaining: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-001-0-reconfigure/2/console
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Touch devices in jenkins are unavailable after flashing, recovery in progress. Known CI Train issues are resolved but unknown issues may remain, ping robru at first sign of trouble.
<Mirv> cjwatson: converted, thanks
<slangasek> iahmad: hi there
<iahmad> slangasek, hello
<seb128> Mirv, hey, can I require a package to be source copied from vivid to rtm? or do we need to create a rtm vcs and have a mp for that serie?
<iahmad> slangasek, I pinged you to discuss the OTA testing of N+1 scenarios
<slangasek> iahmad: so the way to do OTA N+1 testing is: 1) adb into the device and edit /etc/system-image/channel.ini to change the build_number back by one; 2) enter system-settings and check for available updates; 3) accept the upgrade
<slangasek> iahmad: do you need more detail on this?  It should really parallel any existing manual tests of OTA N-1 updates, except for the manual change with adb
<seb128> shrug, I guess Mirv has decided to ignore me
<seb128> does anyone else know what should be done to land a fix from vivid in rtm? can a source copy be requested?
<iahmad> slangasek, I think, that should be enough and straight forward. Let me try it and will come back to you if got any questions.
<seb128> or does it need a merge request?
<davmor2> cwayne: have you done a fresh install of 212? if so can you open here maps and let me know if you see the trust store popup to allow it to access location please.  Currently I don't see it so I get no location in here
<Mirv> seb128: as the package is on the wishlist, you can just have a silo, either a sync one or if they are diverted, a rtm branch specific identical MP
<jfunk> iahmad: slangasek: do either of you have any concerns that this will not catch all defects?  This is an incredibly high impact if failures occur in N+1 testing
<ogra_> slangasek, jfunk, that will only test the system-image process itself ... you wont catch breakage caused by an update since you install the very same image
<cwayne> davmor2: yep, got the trust store popup
<davmor2> cwayne: :(
<seb128> Mirv, how do sync ones work? I can just set "sync:ubuntu,vivid,ubuntu-settings-components" for example?
<cwayne> davmor2: let me try another --wipe
<Mirv> seb128: the rtm silo will go through QA signoff
<Mirv> it'd be sync:ubuntu,vivid ubuntu-settings-components
<ogra_> slangasek, jfunk, iahmad, imho we should additionally have an actual test that installs an old image (by using --revision to ubuntu-device-flash) and does the OTA to check for possible breakage
<Mirv> so without that one comma
<jfunk> ogra_: we have this, that's pretty easy
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> thats fine then
<Mirv> seb128: if everything that is in vivid can land in rtm, then you don't need separate rtm branch until something cannot land
<ogra_> for only testing system-image behavior slangasek's suggestion is preferctl fine
<jfunk> ogra_: the test I am worried about is to test that the freshly pressed image is still working to discover and install future (unpresed / nonexistent) images
<seb128> Mirv, ok, thanks!
<Mirv> seb128: anyway, I'm heavily EOD:d so please continue with robru
<Mirv> np
<seb128> Mirv, I'm about to go as well, so probably a topic for another day
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> have a nice evening!
<ogra_> jfunk, right, for that the above should work ... at least to test the mechanism ...
<davmor2> cwayne: a reboot and it worked so I don't know what was going on with it
<cwayne> davmor2: not sure, i've never seen that
<jfunk> ogra_: thx, what about permutations of settings, like wifi or network connection status, reboots etc
<jfunk> iahmad: ^^
<ogra_> jfunk, what i'm worried about on upgrades (and which we didnt really consider yet) is data transition ... i.e. if y core app stored data in text files and at some point switches to an sqlite DB, making sure the user data is properly transferred over etc
<ogra_> yeah, i guess settings also falls in that category ...
<jfunk> ogra_: interesting, might be worth having a chat with iahmad about those cases and seeing if we account for them
<iahmad> ogra_, that side of testing is already covered
<ogra_> iahmad, the testing might, i dont think the apps are even prepared to do such transitions though
<iahmad> ogra_, but what is not covered to verify that current image OTA is working as that is the more crucial
<cwayne> davmor2: so on a freh flash, i still get the trust popup
<cwayne> it's having trouble getting my location right now, but i think that's because I don't have a sim card?
<cwayne> oh
<cwayne> i didnt accept the here terms
<cwayne> that'd be it :)
<ogra_> iahmad, right, well, both above metohds will work for this up to the point where you simply cant predict the future :)
<davmor2> cwayne: yeah I think it might just of been a glitch it seems to be fine now
<john-mcaleely> evening all. new device tarball for krillin/vivid:
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20141110-a638ede.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-20141110-a638ede.changes
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/master/device_krillin-testresults-20141110-a638ede.ods
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, brendand_ do you guys want to sign off vivid tarballs today?
<john-mcaleely> (or over the next day or so - no hurry, I think. just want toknow if you want to sign off)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: possibly tomorrow, today I am doing a custom-tarball
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, ok, do i need to do something to put it in a queue?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: no
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, ok, sounds good to e
<john-mcaleely> me
<john-mcaleely> rsalveti, ^ vivid tarball en-route. see URL above if you want it now for some reason
<jfunk> jibel: iahmad: you should check in with barry, he's writing OTA automation for us right now
 * barry waves
<iahmad> barry, hello
<barry> iahmad: hi
<jfunk> iahmad: I think the best help we can be to barry is to make sure things are page/object and reusable as possible before he gets too far along
<iahmad> jfunk, sure
<jfunk> I am also still very unclear what the reqs are to get those tests into CI
<jfunk> fginther: ^ there's a lot of mud in the water
<barry> jfunk, jibel, iahmad basically i am implementing the parts of this test plan that make sense: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-image
<iahmad> barry, I understand that you working on automating OTA testing with N-1 scenarios, now what would be good to add the N+1 test cases as well
<iahmad> barry, this should be achievable with simple change of what slangasek suggested earlier.
<barry> iahmad: what do you mean N+1 test cases?
<brendand_> robru, just a heads up it would be great to have silo 3 in tomorrows image - i just signed it off
<jfunk> barry: in this channel if you scroll up you'll find it
<iahmad> barry, the aim of N+1 test cases to test the OTA on current image
<jfunk> barry: around 12:08EST
<barry> okay, now i'm not sure what the n-1 test is :)
<robru> brendand_: can do, thx
<iahmad> barry, hangout?
<barry> i guess that's flash to an *actual* n-1 and then update
<barry> iahmad: sure, but can we do that in ~20m?
<robru> brendand_: hm, there's a comment on it that says 'not allowed to land in rtm'?
<iahmad> barry, right but that means risking OTA on current image
<iahmad> barry, as it may be working on n-1 image but we will not know if it is working on upgraded image
<iahmad> barry, sure, ping me when you are ready
<robru> brendand_: and I don't see a bug reference to check with the whitelist
<slangasek> barry: yes; n-1 is "install the previous image, verify that we can upgrade to the new one".  n+1 is "install the current image, verify that it's capable of updating to a theoretical future one".
<robru> nm, found the bug
<barry> slangasek: yep, like the test plan describes
<barry> should be doable.
<barry> iahmad: ok, i'm going to get some quick lunch and ping you.  feel free to line up anybody else for the hangout as you feel is needed
<brendand_> robru, the bug would be in the changelog
<robru> brendand_: rsalveti Elleo: I don't see bug 1373985 on any whitelist. can you raise that with olli if you want to get that released?
<ubot5> bug 1373985 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu RTM) "foreground app doesn't get activated after we leave the lock screen" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373985
<brendand_> Elleo, i thought you got it approved? why wasn't the wishlist updated?
<Elleo> robru: it's on the spreadsheet, line 67, marked as approved
<brendand_> Elleo, ah yeah - it's on there twice
<brendand_> robru, the second instance here: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1vtSSJZTIVEki9WsxTH_UxbE_PhdsEJl3Z0mn-UyDat0/edit#gid=184947514
<Elleo> ah
<brendand_> robru, line 67 as Elleo said
<Elleo> brendand_, robru: removed the duplicate entry; so it's on line 66 now
<robru> bah
<fginther> jfunk, the criteria that we are working toward is encapsulating tests with dep8. If that doesn't work for a particular test case, I think we need to know more about what is missing. ev, do you have anything else to add?
<robru> rsalveti: I guess you need to to copy-package, we have more version bs happening here https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-003-2-publish/38/console
<jfunk> barry: can you see Francis' comment above
<jfunk> this is what we need to get the OTA tests invoked by CI
<jfunk> and handled / owned
<alecu> hi trainguards! may I ask you to reconfigure silo ubuntu-rtm/landing-001 ?
<iahmad> fginther, would you be available for hangout with barry once he is back from his lunch?
<fginther> iahmad, yes, but I may not be the right contact for this, let me sycn up with my team first
<iahmad> fginther, ok
<robru> alecu: doing
<alecu> thanks!
<robru> you're welcome
<robru> rsalveti: nm, just needed a WATCH_ONLY, now it published
<robru> brendand_: Elleo: ok published
<dbarth_> hi trainguards; i have line 60 ready for an rtm silo; thanks
<robru> dbarth_: conflicts with silo rtm15, can those be merged?
<robru> bfiller: rtm 4 ;-)
<dbarth_> robru: nope; silo 16 should be put aside; we can't land it right now; the new oxide has not been accepted for landing
<dbarth_> silo 15 i mean
<elopio> ping cihelp: could I get a review here, please? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-test-cases/sample-adt-test/+merge/240974
<robru> dbarth_: ah ok
<dbarth_> robru: maybe silo 15 can just be cleared; i doubt it is still usefull, considering the other landings that happened since it was last tested
<robru> dbarth_: ok, you got rtm 8, and I can free that, thx
<dbarth_> robru: ty
<barry> iahmad, fginther, et al: i am ready to hang out when you are
<dbarth_> bfiller: ^^ ok with clearing silo 15 btw?
<iahmad> barry, fginther jibel https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/upgrade-testing?authuser=0
<dbarth_> i haven't discussed it recently with Olivier, but i'd rather archive the request for now; we can't land the newer oxide
<fginther> barry, iahmad, ack
<brendand_> thostr_, silo 7 contains a bug that is not wishlisted, can you do whatever you need to about that?
<Elleo> robru: great, thanks :)
<robru> Elleo: you're welcome
<slangasek> robru, Ursinha-afk: no sil2100 this week; do you want to meet, or should we carry on with business as usual?
<robru> slangasek: ahhhh... I think I have some questions for you.
<robru> Ursinha: do you have anything to report re: staging instance?
<slangasek> robru: ok, happy to have the call if it's useful :)
<robru> slangasek: yes please, but I think we don't need Ursinha (and I think she's busy enough to appreciate the break)
<Ursinha> robru: nope, there is an ongoing conversation but nothing new as of now
<robru> Ursinha: ah ok, don't worry about the meeting then
<Ursinha> haha
 * Ursinha hugs robru
 * robru hugs back
<fginther> barry, he's the example I have - https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/+junk/system-settle
<fginther> s/he's/here's/
<barry> fginther: got it, thanks
<robru> slangasek: meeting?
<plars> elopio: maybe someone else in qa knows the history of that branch, but I couldn't even tell you where it's used
<elopio> plars: it's a branch I made new. We want to use it as a base for the rest of tests that we will give to ci to run.
<fginther> plars, are you talking about the conflicts?
<plars> elopio: so.. if it's something you want to run for touch tests, it should be against lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch, if it's just example code then it should probably live as documentation somewhere
<plars> fginther: no, the branch that he posted earlier
<fginther> plars, right, that's what I'm looking at
<fginther> "Conflict adding file debian. "
<plars> fginther: yeah, I was a bit confused by it, it's against trunk for some reason
<plars> fginther: but it appears to just be example code, so I'm not really sure it should be merged
<elopio> plars: I would like it to be a runnable documentation, so I think I'll merge it with touch and propose again there.
<fginther> plars, elopio, so that I can understand better... The tests that you are wanting to migrate are in lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch and other lp:ubuntu-test-cases series branches?
<fginther> i.e. not just touch tests?
<elopio> fginther: yes.
<fginther> elopio, thx
<elopio> that's what makes the 'touch' branch a little confusing. Some things should be runnable and useful also for desktop
<fginther> plars, I added a comment to elopio's MP. Please let me know if I missed the mark
<elopio> fginther: that makes it a little clearer, thanks.
 * elopio moves the files
<renatu> hey guys I am having problems with silo 5 rtm. Who can help me?
<renatu> for some reason it is generating a package different from what I am getting on my chroot
<renatu> I would like to understand why
<elopio> fginther: plars: I think this will look better for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-test-cases/sample-adt-test/+merge/241321
<renatu> robru, hi, could you help me to understand what is happening on silo 5 rtm?
<renatu> the package generated does not match with the package that I created on my chroot
<bfiller> robru: getting some errors in the ppa build about not finding orig tarball
<bfiller> robru: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/189781656/buildlog_ubuntu-rtm-14.09-armhf.mediaplayer-app_0.20.5%2B15.04.20141110.2~rtm-0ubuntu1_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<robru> bfiller: I don't see any error in that log, did you retry?
<bfiller> robru: yes, sorry I gave you wrong log, it's here https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-005-1-build/88/console
<bfiller> robru: seems same error on retry, the issue is the desktop file is not getting generated properly
<robru> bfiller: hm, I don't see any error in that log either, it's still building ;-)
<robru> bfiller: we had an issue last week where the train was accidentally deleting some needed files, and resulting in errors like 'orig tarball not found' and some others, I fixed that friday, so my only guess is that you're looking at a log from a build from friday morning or earlier. it should all be working now, let the package in the PPA finish building and
<robru> test that
<bfiller> robru: we did let it finish and tested it, wasn't working. the current build (and previous) has this in the log dh get-orig-source --parallel --with translations
<bfiller> debian/rules:7: recipe for target 'get-orig-source' failed
<bfiller> thought it was suspicious
<bfiller> renatu: ^^^
<bfiller> robru: the build works, it's just the package is not what we expect
<bfiller> robru: wasn't sure about this message either:
<bfiller> 2014-11-10 19:57:32,648 INFO A version in the ppa (0.20.5+15.04.20141110.2~rtm-0ubuntu1) is higher than the proposed version in bzr (0.20.5+14.10.20141015-0ubuntu1) (previous tests/builds failing?). Basing on that one.
<robru> bfiller: that one is ok, just means you didn't publish every single build you did (that's normal)
<robru> bfiller: so what's wrong with the package?
<renatu> robru, on my chroot I got the desktop file with all translations but I did not on the silo
<bfiller> robru: the desktop file that gets spit out doesn't have the proper translations I believe
<robru> renatu: bfiller: isn't that expected? I thought pitti made a change recently so that translations get ripped out and shipped separately in langpacks
<robru> (but I don't know much of the details)
<robru> bfiller: renatu: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/mediaplayer-app/rtm-14.09/view/head:/debian/control#L21
<robru> renatu: bfiller: so yeah, seems fine to me
<elopio> plars: answered, updated, and pushed.
<elopio> thanks for the review.
<bfiller> robru: hmn, ok. I guess not all apps have this maybe
<bfiller> robru: do you know who updates the langpacks then? assume that must happen automatically when new translations added?
<elopio> balloons: I also updated the -s adb. Thanks for that.
<bfiller> robru: dialer-app has X-Ubuntu-Use-Langpack: yes but still has some translatins in the desktop file
<robru> bfiller: not sure exactly, better email pitti for details i guess.
<rsalveti> robru: guess we can also publish line 26
<rsalveti> part of the whitelist, tested by QA
<bfiller> robru: can you create a silo for line 61 when you have a chance? thanks
<pmcgowan> how do I kill unity8 and not have t restart
<ogra_> stop unity8
<pmcgowan> so easy
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> upstart ;)
<ogra_> enjoy it as long as you still can :P
<pmcgowan> so sad
<robru> ogra_: are you implying systemd can't restart unity?
<ogra_> lol, no
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> but who knows
<ogra_> robru, i fear it cat start it to begin with :)
<ogra_> (because porting all our upstart session hackups to systemd will take a year or three :P )
<ogra_> (yeah, i know, i'm an optimist)
<robru> lol
<robru> bfiller: sorry was on lunch. vivid 7
<bfiller> robru: np, thanks
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-11
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Touch devices in jenkins are unavailable after flashing, recovery in progress.
<robru> bfiller: rtm 3
<bfiller> robru: cheers
<robru> not my day
<rsalveti> Mirv: your changes are all fine, emulator still working after updating to qt 5.3.2
<rsalveti> Mirv: just need to change seeds apparently
<rsalveti> ubuntu-sdk-libs ubuntu-touch unity-scope-click were all depending on the older packages
<bzoltan> robru: May I ask for a silo to build the line 64? There is a chance that it makes it before the freeze
<bzoltan> Mirv: you are my only hope in this tz :)
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> bzoltan: sure
<Mirv> thanks rsalveti for testing. there are no dropped binary packages or such, so yes seeds should be updated but the transitional packages also work (and won't be dropped until after 16.04 LTS)
<Mirv> tedg: you've filled my bug folder! :)
<bzoltan> Mirv:  thank you
<Mirv> Wellark: do you have any topblocker fix ongoing? just wondering whether you'd fit in "between qtbase and network-manager" for bug #1357321 to find out what's asking NM to reconnect via Qt now that the Qt NM backend actually works. could indicator-network be calling some Qt function that now suddenly works?
<ubot5> bug 1357321 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[TOPBLOCKER] QNetworkAccessManager doesn't support roaming on Ubuntu" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357321
<Mirv> Wellark: so it starts doing that when Qt's NM backend is fixed to actually work, which was the original problem of the bug.
<ogra_> bzoltan, hmm, i got an "translation template import error" mail for yesterdays UITK landing ...
<ogra_> kalikiana, ^^^^ seems you changed the .pot
<davmor2> ogra_: what were you blaming me for?
<ogra_> everything "
<ogra_> !
<ogra_> (except the above)
<kalikiana> ogra_: I did
<kalikiana> according to Mirv it was resolved
<ogra_> ah, must have been after i got that mail then http://paste.ubuntu.com/8937080/
<Mirv> kalikiana: ogra_: not really resolved other than that the bzr:s are all good, but I've been getting that message also before, so it's not related to the latest update. not sure what it's about.
<kalikiana> hmmmm
<Wellark> Mirv: i-network is not using NM
<Wellark> *Qt
<kalikiana> Mirv: ogra_ I get some warnings from "msgfmt -c" however that's exactly the same I got from other projects' pot files
<kalikiana> *get
<Mirv> Wellark: hmmkay. ideas on what could be using in our network stack?
<Mirv> kalikiana: yeah, the .pot doesn't seem broken as such.
<kalikiana> these only make sense for .po files to my mind
<kalikiana> ie. date or name not beng set
<Mirv> Wellark: if by any chance you have some insight, please comment on the bug
<Wellark> Mirv: could you ping me after 1h? I have some meetings
<Mirv> Wellark: sure
<davmor2> Mirv: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxRX6LXDpWs
<Mirv> :)
<tvoss> Mirv, hey there, just top-approved for vivid 19
<Mirv> tvoss: ok, nice
<tvoss> Mirv, weird exception for rtm silo 13, though
<davmor2> ogra_: same behaviour on rtm so not a bug in the tarball I'll get onto cwayne latter about landing it
<ogra_> tvoss, its an "exception Exception" :)
<tvoss> ogra_, aha ...
<ogra_> you get the doublepulsood today ;)
<ogra_> *plus
<ogra_> *good
<ogra_> *sigh* trashed the joke by typos ...
<Mirv> tvoss: maybe it just needs a retry..
<tvoss> Mirv, kicked
<Chipaca> there used to be a way to tell ubuntu-device-flash to add a ppa, or am i much mistaken?
<ogra_> you are
<ogra_> phablet-config writable-image can add ppas
<ogra_> and the citrain tool
<Mirv> here we go again... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8937947/
<Chipaca> ogra_: thanks
<Mirv> that was well planned, probably the first Qt release that just worked with the first "publish" button press.
 * ogra_ covers his eyes from Mirv's doing
<Chipaca> Mirv: woo, new stellarium! (?)
<Mirv> Chipaca: it among else uses Qt private headers, so needs a rebuild for new Qt. so no code changes :)
<Mirv> ogra_: if you want you can do the 5.4.0
<tvoss> Mirv, nope, somehing is weird with rtm 13
<ogra_> lol, no !!!
 * Chipaca upgrades anyway
<Mirv> :)
<Mirv> tvoss: ah, it's a a sync silo. what is it trying to sync?
<tvoss> Mirv, ubuntu 19
<Mirv> ogra_: it should be easy! land it to rtm while at it too!
<Mirv> tvoss: I don't see anything wrong or what could cause the explosion, but maybe we should try again after it had migrated to vivid release pocket to try to reconfigure and sync from there instead.
<tvoss> Mirv, fine with me
 * Mirv invaded https://lists.canonical.com/archives/vivid-changes/2014-November/thread.html
<kalikiana> ogra_, Mirv: if you think it's important enough for rtm; but note that it's not a regression https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fixGalleryPotRTM/+merge/241389
<kalikiana> otherwise I'll do the fix for staging depending on your answer
<Mirv> kalikiana: if it does not functionally affect anything (like translations showed to users not working), I wouldn't bother.
<kalikiana> Mirv: it doesn't. the gallery is also developer only
<Mirv> kalikiana: right. but good to fix anyhow.
<ogra_> kalikiana, well, i think it should be fixed for final ... (whenever that is :P )
<Mirv> kalikiana: maybe bzoltan can put that fix into next or next-after-next rtm landing?
<Mirv> kalikiana: but your branch is based on the trunk, so it has cruft.
<ogra_> right, just sneak it in with one of the next landings, whenever it fits
<kalikiana> Mirv: ah sorry, too many branches… I'll redo the branch on rtm
<kalikiana> Mirv: check again, please https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fixGalleryPotRTM/+merge/241389
<kalikiana> and respectively https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fixGalleryPot/+merge/241391
<Mirv> kalikiana: approved both, thanks!
<Chipaca> does 154 of rtm proposed have issues with adb?
<ogra_> gra@styx:~$ adb shell system-image-cli -i |grep "version version"
<ogra_> version version: 155
<ogra_> 154 worked fine yesterday too
<Chipaca> dammit. device's just not showing on usb. tried two supposedly good cables. restarted computer, restarted phone. dev mode is on; adbd is running on phone.
<Chipaca> anything i might be missing?
<ogra_> password/pin is set ?
<Chipaca> yes
<ogra_> did you try to just unset/set dev mode again ?
<Chipaca> used terminal on phone, ran 'sudo dmesg', worked
<Chipaca> i'll unset, restart, set, restart; fingers crossed
<ogra_> no, dont restart, just unset/set
<Chipaca> ah, that i've done
<ogra_> do you see USB noise in dmesg on the PC when connecting ?
 * Chipaca looks
<Chipaca> oh, that's new
<Chipaca> so yes
<Chipaca> a bunch of usb 2-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -32
<Chipaca> and of: usb 2-1.1: new low-speed USB device number 121 using ehci-pci
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8938712/
<ogra_> should look like this
<Chipaca> yes
<ogra_> what are you running on your PC ?
<Chipaca> vivid
<ogra_> read error doesnt looks so good
<Chipaca> should i do a hard power cycle?
<Chipaca> haven't had to do that since ISA
<ogra_> dunno, but a read error usually points to physical issues or something with the USB driver (of the PC)
<Chipaca> alas
<Chipaca> ok, trying the power cycle. gefingercrossen.
<Chipaca> :)
<tvoss> Mirv, mind checking the propagation status of vivid 19?
<ogra_> :)
<Mirv> tvoss: I don't see it in excuses list, but still in propose (now for 44 minutes)
<tvoss> Mirv, ack
<Mirv> I'm trying if we support syncing from vivid-proposed...
<Mirv> hmm, it said ok
<Mirv> but no
<cjwatson> the last publisher run was apparently fairly gigantic
<cjwatson> qtbase-opensource-src and friends, I guess, but ugh
 * Mirv hides
<ogra_> oh, its all Mirv's fault
<ogra_> hah
<cjwatson> i.e. silo 2
<cjwatson> we spent 25 minutes just streaming stuff out of the librarian onto pepo's disk :-(
<cjwatson> then a 20-minute apt-ftparchive run
<cjwatson> https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=76559 will make the latter about four minutes less terrible
<Mirv> I'm happy to help in stress-testing the infrastructure
<cjwatson> tvoss: it's migrated now
<tvoss> cjwatson, thanks :)
<cjwatson> well, not that citrain has noticed, but it will
<Mirv> tvoss: argh
<bzoltan> brendand: I have just flipped the tested flag on the rtm silo15. the logs are at the usual place. It is so far the cleanist UITK landing I have even seen. I know it takes time to validate it, but it would be supercool to squeeze it in before the freeze.
<Mirv> tvoss: maybe I'll do a sync+versionmangle by hand. it's possibly something broken by robru's last night's changes (robru: sync from vivid to rtm failing https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-013-1-build/63/console)
 * Mirv does that
<brendand> bzoltan, is it a TOPBLOCKER?
<Mirv> tvoss: ^ building (totally manually)
<Mirv> tvoss: note that you're sort of getting "three releases" at once, although in reality there was only single line added (libboost-dev dependency) and the other one was a rebuild: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/190093756/location-service_2.1%2B14.10.20141030~rtm-0ubuntu1_2.1%2B15.04.20141110.1~rtm.diff.gz
<bzoltan> brendand:  It was when I started to land ...
<bzoltan> brendand: olli changed the status ~15 hours ago :(
<bzoltan> brendand:  no idea why, but it is his call not mine.
<brendand> Mirv, this time i promise not to lose your diff magic, please just show me one more time :)
<Mirv> brendand: haha :) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8558016/
 * Mirv has alias dx='for i in *.dsc ; do dpkg-source -x $i ; done'
<Mirv> bzoltan: they had a meeting yesterday, maybe there was some decision there just not documented :(
<bzoltan> Mirv: brendand: It was a top blocker 15 hours ago... so my time around 12pm
<Mirv> bzoltan: olli should probably be online soonish
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I will goo offline soonish
<Mirv> bzoltan: vrruiz has written on trello that "Not top blocker, not critical priority. Tagged for release in RTM touch-2014-11-06. In the additional wishlist spreadsheet is marked as "land after 10/30"."
<Mirv> still doesn't explain if it's not supposed to be fixed at all for rtm for now
<cjwatson> Mirv,brendand: you can replace lines 5 and 6 of that with debdiff on the two .dsc files, surely
<ogra_> bzoltan, well, if you want it still, you should probably stay at least until pat or olli come online
<bzoltan> ogra_: my wish is irrelevant in this case... I am the monkey who delivers the fix when they are are asked for.
<brendand> cjwatson, oh good
<Mirv> brendand: he's correct, that's much easier
<Mirv> bzoltan: yeah I doubt there's any error, it'd be just interesting to know why it was dropped from the list
<Mirv> uh oh, I've DDoS:d my own inbox it seems with that Qt release
<bzoltan> Mirv:  same here... and I would suggest no to drop MRs what just turned on the the final sprint to the image.
<tvoss> Mirv, ack, thx for the heads up
<bzoltan> brendand: I have flipped the silo9 to be tested. It has two test runes. the first one cleared all AP tests but the browser, then Kaleo has pushed a fix for those AP tests and the MAIN-2 shows that the browser is fine too.
<ogra_> bzoltan, there is olli ;)
<olli> ohoh
<brendand> bzoltan, mmm that definitely needs to be landed
<jhodapp> Mirv, can I get a silo for line 54 please?
<brendand> olli, do you think we should change our landing approach for today?
<brendand> olli, to land only top blockers, or proceed as normal
<olli> brendand, why so and how
<ogra_> brendand, lets land whatever QA cvan sign off ... only top blockers tomorrow then
<Mirv> jhodapp: done, vivid-001
<jhodapp> thanks Mirv
<brendand> bzoltan, which bugs is silo 9 actually fixing?
<brendand> bzoltan, seems to be more than one
<jhodapp> Mirv, thanks
<brendand> bzoltan, for me the silo doesn't seem to have much of an impact in terms of actually fixing the issue described
<om26er> alecu, Hi! regarding silo 1 which removed suru bg for the dash headers, seems one of the scopes still uses that header.
<om26er> NearBy
<ogra_> om26er, i think thats known
<ogra_> olli, ^^ i think victor said something about this
<alecu> om26er: yes, I noticed that too. cwayne was looking into it
<brendand> cjwatson, if i'm trying to find the source_package_publishing_history of a specific source package for RTM, what's the most reliable way to do that?
<ogra_> rtm-changes ?
<brendand> cjwatson, the only way i can see right now is if i use getPublishedSource on RTMs main_archive
<brendand> ogra_, in launchpadlib
<om26er> ogra_, was there a reply from olli I got disconnected so might have missed it.
<ogra_> om26er, in another channel ... cwayne is looking into it
<om26er> ok, thanks, I'll pick another silo in the mean time
<cjwatson> brendand: that's the best way
<cjwatson> make sure to use exact_match=True
<cjwatson> and perhaps limit to an appropriate distro_series too
<brendand> cjwatson, i wasn't sure if main_archive would always contain the package
<cjwatson> brendand: It will if the package is in the main archive :-)
<cjwatson> brendand: (note, "main" there doesn't refer to the "main" component)
<cjwatson> it just means the primary archive for that distribution
<cjwatson> as opposed to PPAs or whatever
<om26er> alexabreu, Hi! regarding bug 1386682 (silo 8) I don't see a testcase to test the bug fix. Can you help with that ?
<ubot5> bug 1386682 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu RTM) "Facebook share is broken" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386682
<alexabreu> om26er, I updated the bug description :)
<alexabreu> w/ a test steps
<ogra_> plars, yo, what happened to systemsettle ? seems it is set up at 97.5% now
<plars> ogra_: heck if I know
<plars> :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> plars, also, due to /topic it seems we are missing one device from krillin smokke tests
<plars> ogra_: which one? I was still looking at this horrible go exception that I got from udf
<ogra_> could we get these re-run
<ogra_> "Known Issues: Touch devices in jenkins are unavailable after flashing, recovery in progress"
<plars> ogra_: that was the issue over the weekend right? I think I got most of those handled except a single mako that didn't want to come back. I'll check again though
<ogra_> smoketests only ran 500+ tests
<ogra_> well, i'm talking about krillin
<plars> ogra_: me too, the only krillin offline at the moment is krillin-05, which is off for instrumentation purposes. We saw some strange problems with udf last night, and I'm rerunning from that, but otherwise all the krillin appear to be pretty happy
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> welll, i only noticed the ~300 missing test results this morning
<om26er> alexabreu, thanks!
<ogra_> simply assuming we were missing a full device
<alecu> om26er: hi! regarding silo rtm-001, the NearBy scope is packaged as click, so it's not landing via the silo. cwayne is working on it, and it will land it separately via the click store.
<alecu> om26er: Sorry for not saying this more clearly on the landing sheet.
<om26er> alecu, ack, I will finalize that silo soon.
<alecu> om26er: great, thanks.
<plars> ogra_: yeah, the run is split 4 ways on krillin, and one of them didn't complete, in the rtm case because it failed to go from recovery->fastboot. I've seen this a few times where reboot- bootloader just ignores me
<om26er> cheers
<ogra_> plars, ah ... use a whip ;)
<plars> ogra_: I'll put something in to slap it around a bit if it does that again, but I'm curious why the device sometimes just ignores that
<brendand> bzoltan, is Kalleo around today?
<ogra_> make them listen :)
<plars> ogra_: anyway, another one is flashing to complete those results now, look for them soon
<ogra_> thanks !
<plars> ogra_: and without the extra tests for things that shouldn't be there now :)
<ogra_> heh, k
<ogra_> Mirv, can we have a silo for line 56 ?
<dbarth> hi trainguards, i have line 57 ready for a silo
<Saviq> Mirv, you're messing with qt packages are you? ;)
<ogra_> Saviq, already over
<Saviq> qtdeclarative5-dbg : Depends: libqt5quicktest5 (= 5.3.0-3ubuntu13) but 5.3.0-3ubuntu14~test3 is to be installed
<Saviq> doesn't look like it
<brendand> ogra_, did we get any testing on mako/emulator for 151?
<ogra_> well, the messing is
<brendand> ogra_, if we're going to think about promoting it
<ogra_> now there is the fixing :)
<ogra_> brendand, i thought davmor2 did test it ... not sure though
<davmor2> brendand: I tested them on friday
<ogra_> \o/
<Saviq> Mirv, looks like declarative needs a rebuild against the new test ↑
<Saviq> or maybe it's not published yet
<Saviq> right, proposed
<Saviq> tvoss, hey, got a sec?
<tvoss> Saviq, yup, what's up
<Saviq> tvoss, can you make out anything out from http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8942149/
<Saviq> tvoss, I've got unity8 stuck for no reason
<tvoss> Saviq, nope. the one thing I see is that the render loop is waiting on a wait condition in thread 8. Which I haven't seen before in a unity 8 stack trace. But that's obviously only a wild guess
<Saviq> tvoss, how about the recvmsg in 29?
<Saviq> could be caused by something else blocking?
<tvoss> Saviq, mind taking another trace? like another random sample?
<Saviq> tvoss, yeah, just did, lemme paste
<Saviq> tvoss, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8942221/
<tvoss> Saviq, if it stays there, I would be surprised as the transport obviously signal'd readable before
<tvoss> aha
<Saviq> tvoss, as for the render loop waiting, if UI thread got stuck, render would get stuck at sync to it
<tvoss> Saviq, yup, so seems like recvmsg is stuck, thus blocking the render thread
<Saviq> that's Client IO loop
 * Saviq takes it to #ubuntu-mir
<bzoltan> brendand: yes, Kaleo is around. I have talked to him today
<Mirv> ogra_: MP url wrong
<Mirv> dbarth: silo assigned
<ogra_> urgh
<Mirv> Saviq: sounds like same PPA stuff you're having, even though yes I've Qt 5.3.2 published today
<ogra_> Mirv, try now :)
<Saviq> Mirv, hmm, no ppas on that phone, freshly flashed vivid
<Mirv> Saviq: google tells me ubuntu14~test3 is ubuntu-rtm package
<Mirv> ogra_: rtm-016!
<ogra_> gracias !!
<Saviq> Mirv, hmm interesting
<Saviq> Mirv, ugh, my fault, sorry :)
<Saviq> Mirv, installed a wrong local package
<Mirv> Saviq: NP :) but soon you'll have 5.3.2 on vivid
<Saviq> Mirv, looking forward to it :)
<ogra_> and then vivid on rtm too !
<om26er> alecu, ping
<alecu> om26er: pong
<elopio> fginther: plars: how do I get my branch merged into ubuntu-test-cases/touch? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-test-cases/sample-adt-test/+merge/241321
<elopio> should I top-approve it?
<om26er> alecu, the change in silo 1 brings in a regression. grooveshark/7digitial/youtube scopes no more load their custom headers if navigated from music/video aggregators.
<alecu> om26er: weird; I'll take a look at that
<alecu> Saviq, tsdgeos: any ideas about that? ^
<fginther> elopio, if plars is ok with it (since he had a couple comments) you can top approve
<alecu> Saviq, tsdgeos: the only thing that silo does is remove the background image from the music, video and apps scopes.
<elopio> plars: let me know if I should change something else.
<plars> elopio: fginther: yes, give me just a few minutes and I'll take a look. Is it blocking you from something at the moment?
<elopio> plars: no. Any time today would be good.
<alecu> om26er: I see that the "Youtube" header is not shown when clicking on one of the videos, but it is still shown if I click on the header (in spanish: "Destacados de Youtube >"
<alecu> om26er: is that the regression? I'm reflashing to try it without the silo.
<om26er> alecu, for me all these scopes show plain background and not their custom colored bg.
<cwayne> ogra_: thanks for taking care of the silo, today's a holiday here so will be afk for a bit
<alecu> om26er: how are you entering those scopes?
<Saviq> alecu, no, nothing comes to mind
<ogra_> cwayne, yeah, celebrate your veterany :)
<tsdgeos> alecu: hmmmm, not really, sorry
<ogra_> (or is it veteraness)
<cwayne-afk> ogra_: veteranity maybe? :P
<alecu> Saviq: tsdgeos: no worries, thanks.
<ogra_> :)
<om26er> alecu, from the main dash. I just go to the 'Video' scope by flicking right from the 'Dashboard'
<om26er> there just tap on a video from youtube category.
<alecu> om26er: I don't think it's a regression
<om26er> alecu, it clearly is, I have done the before/after comparison
<alecu> om26er: I just tried that on a freshly flashed krillin with 154, and when doing that I don't get the youtube header
<ogra_> alecu, om26er, you dont click the video but the "youtube features" headline there
<alecu> ogra_: when clicking the "youtube features" with the silo, I get the youtube header
<ogra_> that gets you the actual scope instead of a single movie preview
<ogra_> right, me too
<ogra_> (155 here)
<alecu> ogra_: exactly, so I think I'm not understanding what the regression with silo rtm-001
<alecu> is
<om26er> alecu, ogra_ I am flashing back and re-testing and will get back to you.
<Mirv> rsalveti: I think there's a glitch http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#pyqt5 and we'd need http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8942826/ - do you agree? pyqt5 seems the only one affected.
<alecu> om26er: great, thanks a lot.
<Mirv> rsalveti: only libqt5gui5 seems affected (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/188155119/qtbase-opensource-src_5.3.0%2Bdfsg-2ubuntu9_5.3.2%2Bdfsg-4ubuntu1.diff.gz / .symbols changes)
<ogra_> hmpf, this is the fifth time today that my wlan icon just vanishes from the indicator
<om26er> alecu, ok seems to work fine for me. I am trying to understand whats the regression potential of this change ?
<om26er> while it looks pretty straight forward of a change, its still good to know.
<Mirv> om26er: brendand: you're asking for trouble signing off silo as accepted that is also "Passed" in trello but has the last comment "This brings in a regression as talked to alecu. changing to failed."
<Mirv> so please clear it up and don't set as Granted before all comments match :)
<om26er> Mirv, aah, that was a confusion, updating the comment.
<Mirv> om26er: thanks!
<Mirv> rsalveti: the silo is building, but I won't be awake to push qtbase-gles + pyqt5 to the silo once qtbase has built. if you don't have time, I'll wake up in ca 12h
<Mirv> I think qt is stuck with calibre/imagemagick transition too anyhow
<cjwatson> Mirv: hopefully not too much longer there ...
<ogra_> davmor2, so silo 16 has a package, not sure i will get to test it soon, would you mid just grabbing it ?
<ogra_> *mind
<ogra_> (chris wont be able to, US holiday)
<rsalveti> Mirv: optional shouldn't be causing any issue
<rsalveti> didn't yet get why you changed qtbase
<rsalveti> Mirv: if you push http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8942826/ then we can't sync the symbols with the gles package anymore
<rsalveti> because of:
<rsalveti> + (optional|arch=!armhf !armel)_ZN20QOpenGLFunctions_ES214versionProfileEv@Base 5.2.0 3
<rsalveti> + (arch=armhf armel)_ZN20QOpenGLFunctions_ES214versionProfileEv@Base 5.2.0 2
<rsalveti> that's why they were all optional
<tvoss> trainguards, can I get a silo for line 60?
<rsalveti> Mirv: I still think your issue is different
<rsalveti> Mirv: or we might be missing one symbol or so
<rsalveti> that pyqt5 uses
<Mirv> rsalveti: I erronously changed qtbase symbols with pkgkde-symbolshelper and then fixed manually. only that diff to 5.3.0 revealed that. the patch would revert to what qtbase 5.3.0 already had.
<Mirv> rsalveti: hmm.
<rsalveti> having them as optional is fine and expected
<rsalveti> this is what we had before
<rsalveti> let me check why pyqt5 can't be installed
<Mirv> rsalveti: the excuses says armhf packages depends on the libqt5gui5-gles python-pyqt5.qtopengl/armhf unsatisfiable Depends: libqt5gui5-gles (>= 5.2.0)
<rsalveti> Mirv: right, then I think your patch is partially right
<rsalveti> you could still keep optional for every other arch
<rsalveti> and just add the new lines that are specific with armhf and armel
<rsalveti> I think that is how it was before, let me confirm
<rsalveti> that way you can still keep both symbols file (gl and gles) in sync
<rsalveti> as the -gles packages are not producing binaries for armhf
<elopio> cihelp: I have another branch ready for a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/uci-engine/nfss-check/+merge/241322
<Ursinha> elopio: I'll have a look
<elopio> I would like to know if that's a good location for that kind of scripts
<elopio> thanks Ursinha
<rsalveti> Mirv: your changes should still work fine though
<robru> Mirv: hm, but I didn't change any sync logic...
 * ogra_ is in a meeting that is running over a little, i'll be late for the landing meeting
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, any news on the device tarball from yesterday?
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: next on my list
<ogra_> davmor2, did you see my ping above ?
<davmor2> ogra_: check the spreadsheet :P
<davmor2> ogra_: also meeting time
<ogra_> davmor2, right, i'm in the bug review meeting still
<ogra_> will join in a minute
<brendand> ogra_, we're waiting :)
<Mirv> rsalveti: can you possibly publish or copy-package qtbase from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-014 when it finishes in 2-3 hours? it mainly now has the benefit of having already been building for 1+ hour. pyqt5 would then need another no-change rebuild.
<rsalveti> Mirv: sure
<Mirv> robru: yeah, I don't know what is it about, but no sync operation worked but caused the error seen
<Mirv> rsalveti: thanks a lot! hard, these non-24h work days.
<rsalveti> :-)
<plars> ogra_: those results are bogus, but I see the problem. I'm going to restart the whole set
<ogra_> plars, ok, with the adjusted systemsettle already ?
<robru> Mirv: hm, well it does appear to be sending the wrong dir to cowbuilder for building the source package. I'll look at it
<plars> ogra_: those were changed to 95.5 yesterday
<ogra_> plars, well, the command seems to use 97.5
<plars> ogra_: maybe I missed one, I'll look again
<plars> ogra_: argh, I found it. Thanks! The one I started will still be at 97.5 for most things unfortunately. Will there be a new image later today?
<ogra_> plars, well, the cronned one ...
<ogra_> plars, no worries ... as long as we get it adjusted we're all fine
<plars> ogra_: ok, I can restart it in just a bit if you like
<plars> ogra_: it's certainly fixed now
<ogra_> plars, nah, you have a day off, dont stay for that
<plars> ogra_: no, I'm here today. swapping for another day
<plars> ogra_: just busy with other things at the moment
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> plars, well, then i'll leave that up to you ... do as you like :)
<cjwatson> sergiusens: can I take myself off cron mail for click-sync and rely on you to flag up anything that needs attention?  This is part of https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2014-November/003135.html
<alecu> om26er_: you mentioned: "whats the regression potential of this change?"
<olli> jfunk, ogra_, so are we promoting the last image?
<olli> 151
 * olli is catching up and a bit confused
<ogra_> olli, yup
<ogra_> in a few ...
<olli> good stuff
<olli> ogra_, 151 or a later image
<om26er_> alecu, yes, I did.
<alecu> om26er_: I don't think there's potential for regression with this change: it's just removing the setting for the background from the ini file, and there are several scopes that don't have that setting, so it's very unlikely that something would stop working due to this.
<ogra_> olli, the regression suite only ran to 60% ... but i'm confident thats good enough as we know that it fixes bugs on top of the last promotion and didnt have any regressions in manual testing
<om26er_> alecu, ok, thanks.
<olli>  ogra_, yeah, +1 on the rationale
<ogra_> olli, 151 ... and then whatever comes out of the machinery on thu,
<ogra_> (with luck we know by fri that this is promotable i was told
<olli> wait what?
<ogra_> )
<alecu> om26er_: thank you for your thorough review :-)
<olli> ogra_, confused again
<ogra_> olli, we promote 151 now ... and then we promote RC on fri
<olli> ok
<olli> so 2 promotions
<ogra_> with luck :)
<olli> 151 and the one on Thu/Fri/Mo
<olli> gotcha
<olli> phew
<ogra_> no worries :)
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs watching the promotion script 
<ogra_> === IMAGE RTM #6 Promoted ===
<ogra_> (that is 151 on krillin, 124 on mako, 116 on both emulator arches)
<ogra_> olli, ^^
<john-mcaleely> 6 or 7?
<ogra_> should be 6
 * ogra_ checks again 
<ogra_> oops
<ogra_> !
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, thanks !!
<ogra_> === IMAGE RTM #7 Promoted ===
<ogra_> :P
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, yw. I was just rummaging for the news too :-)
<ogra_> thats two in one day !!
<john-mcaleely> 6 happened earlier today? gosh
<ogra_> lol
<olli> well done, thx everyone
<olli> we are almost there...
<olli> on that note ...
<olli> http://img.pandawhale.com/post-38714-Grumpy-Cat-99-Little-Bugs-in-t-oiLk.jpeg
<robru> bzoltan: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-009-3-merge-clean/23/console uh, you're going to have to merge that manually since you put in an MP to your own personal branch
<ogra_> robru, why was that promoted twice ?
<ogra_> robru, that landed yesterday already ... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-November/000837.html (mirv asked me to copy-package it due to the silo being broken)
<robru> ogra_: what?
<robru> ogra_: I just saw the silo sitting there, marked topblocker, qa approved, etc, so I published it this morning.
<ogra_> right, but thats most likely the reason it cant merge
<robru> ogra_: no, the reason it can't merge is because the MP target is bzoltan's personal branch, which ps-jenkins-bot doesn't have permission to modify
<Mirv> ogra_: robru: no, it was silo 008, 009 is different landing
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> Mirv, the changelog is identical
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> ignore me
 * ogra_ had the same tab opened twice in the browser
<Mirv> robru: the personal branch is long story of timezones and stuff, but zoltan is happy if it got published and we can fix the rtm branch in the morning manually
 * Mirv sleepy time
<ogra_> enjoy !
<robru> Mirv: goodnight
<cyphermox> robru: hey; could I please have a new silo for line 14? it was dropped some time ago, and we'd be ready to start again
<robru> cyphermox: sure, one sec, spreadsheet seems to be crapping out on me
<cyphermox> alrighty\
<ogra_> brendand, can i get that link to the 60% testplan ?
<ogra_> (for the landing mail)
<sergiusens> cjwatson: sounds good, I'll do the evaluation and ask you to do anything if necessary
<brendand> ogra_, oh yeah - https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/11EKX9SkCua84F6SxWT1c9PVhDGQBD-7bZiwcPPsL8CM/edit#gid=639664671
<ogra_> brendand, thanks !
<robru> cyphermox: ok silo vivid 19
<nik90> brendand: I am facing a regression with image #7 where if I enable silent mode through the indicator sound, it reverts back after 1 second.
<nik90> charles, tedg ^^
<nik90> on Mako
<ogra_> nik90, there is a bug for that iirc
<nik90> ogra_: oh...this didnt happen with #6 though
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1391164
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1391164 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu RTM) "Silent mode setting is not read on startup" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_> nik90, you just need to speed up tedg :)
<nik90> ogra_: that's not the bug though
<nik90> ogra_: for me, if I enable it manually, it reverts back immediately after 1 sec
<ogra_> hmm
<nik90> without any phone reboot
<ogra_> looks like the fix could help your case too though
<nik90> I suppose
<ogra_> ask tedg i suppose
<brendand> nik90, sorry - can't confirm it here
<nik90> brendand: np, I suspect I see this issue due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/1389008
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389008 in The Sound Menu "Often fails to connect to Pulseaudio and unity-notifications (results in missing volume notifications and improper volume control)" [High,Triaged]
<nik90> I will keep an eye on both these bugs
<bzoltan> ogra_: my personal branch is now history, I redirected the silo9 MR to the real rtm branch. So the mess was onl with the silo8.
<om26er> karni, Hi! if I don't have any contact on telegram what  can I do to test silo 16 ?
<ogra_> bzoltan, yeah, no worries :)
<om26er> brb
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: device tarball looks good only issue I hit is the alarm issue which is known anyway https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1390992
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390992 in Ubuntu Clock App "New alarm at 7:28 AM in 33326 days" [Undecided,New]
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, great, thanks
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, is now good to push that?
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, yeah ...
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, davmor2 done. thank you
<ogra_> yay
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: only if you push it to the right channel
 * john-mcaleely crosses fingers...
<davmor2> ogra_: you should have a new blocker it is only for vivid it is the alarm issue that is aforementioned but it means the sanity tests on vivid are failing
<ogra_> davmor2, file it and i'll make it a vivid blocker
<davmor2> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1390992
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390992 in Ubuntu Clock App "New alarm at 7:28 AM in 33326 days" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ogra_> thx
<nik90> davmor2: but it requires a fix in eds?
<nik90> should I move it to eds since there is nothign to be done in the clock app
<davmor2> nik90: ah yes please I thought it already had been, my mistake :)
<davmor2> nik90: we'll just blame charles
<nik90> lol
<karni> om26er - add me, no. in directory
<karni> om26er - sry for late reply, I'm on holiday
<om26er> karni, I found a way around. I am using my other phone ;)
<karni> om26er: perfect
<om26er> karni, last one where am I supposed to find the error messages ?
<om26er> ignore that, found.
<cjwatson> sergiusens: OK, thanks.  I've removed myself from the MAILTO for that cron job.
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Touch devices in jenkins are unavailable after flashing, recovery in progress.
<olli> ogra_, did we land the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1387708 yet
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1387708 in location-service (Ubuntu-rtm 14.09) "[TOPBLOCKER] Location services not getting location" [Critical,In progress]
<olli> or is this still w/ QA
<robru> olli: still with qa
<robru> olli: err actually the one in qa is a different location-service one
<olli> oh
<olli> a different one?
<robru> olli: I don't see 1387708 currently in a silo unless the bug reference is missing
<olli> which bug is that
<olli> tvoss, ^
<robru> olli: bug 1390490 is in qa right now, silo rtm 13
<ubot5> bug 1390490 in location-service (Ubuntu) "Race between connectivity-api and network-manager" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1390490
<olli> robru, ah
<olli> same branch
<olli> different bug
<olli> robru, thx
<robru> olli: 1387708 looks like it has a branch that's been merged to trunk, so if it's not already released, this release will release it ;-)
<robru> alright
<olli> me thinks... we really need to improve our mapping of silos, bugs, branches
<olli> that's for another day ;)
<robru> olli: sure do!
<olli> robru, thx
<robru> olli: you're welcome
<cwayne-afk> ogra_: you still around by any chance?
<alecu> yes, pretty please
<ogra_> robru, next time tell olli to actually open the bug :P its all documented in there
<ogra_> we need some bug training for the management ...
<ogra_> cwayne-afk, i am for a moment
<ogra_> cwayne-afk, feel free to land the tarball at  any time except while the image is actually building (3:00 - 4:30 UTC)
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Touch devices in jenkins are unavailable after flashing, recovery in progress.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-12
<justinmcp> robru: are you alive?
<robru> justinmcp: yeah, what's up?
<justinmcp> robru: could we kick off vivid sili 001 again?
<justinmcp> silo....
<robru> justinmcp: you should have permission to trigger the build, no need to wait fo rme
<robru> justinmcp: so you can just check here: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=justinmcp and click Build.
<justinmcp> robru: of course, sorry for wasting your time
<rsalveti> justinmcp: should I land https://code.launchpad.net/~justinmcp/media-hub/1239432/+merge/240387 first?
<rsalveti> guess we can just rebuild silo 1 after landing this one
<robru> justinmcp: not at all, happy to help.
<rsalveti> this one is available at silo 6
<justinmcp> robru: yeah, I am not sure why that is not in? as far as I know its good to go
<rsalveti> let me land it then
<rsalveti> seems to be working as expected
<justinmcp> rsalveti: thanks
<robru> rsalveti: silo 6 is set as needing qa? I didn't think qa did any vivid silos
<rsalveti> nops, just changed that
<rsalveti> and publishing...
<robru> rsalveti: heh, ok
<robru> rsalveti: justinmcp just remember silo 6 needs to be *cleaned* before the build job in silo 1 will pick up those changes. just publishing it isn't enough
<rsalveti> hm, a regression for http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src
<rsalveti> guess Qt will only migrate tomorrow
<rsalveti> yup
<justinmcp> clean 006 now?
<robru> justinmcp: yep!
<robru> justinmcp: oh sorry, I guess i forgot to explain. so in the case of silo 6, once you were done testing it and satisfied that it's working properly, you set spreadsheet column K to 'Yes' (with some details about image number, device, and your name), and then the bot will ping us to tell us to publish that silo. so column K was never set that's why it was
<robru> never published
<justinmcp> robru: should I do that now its cleaned?
<robru> justinmcp: nah, irrelevant now. but you should have done that at the time to get that silo to land. you mentioned 'not sure why it's not in', because you didn't indicate it was ready ;-)
<justinmcp> robru: he, that would be it :) you ive and learn
<robru> justinmcp: yeah sorry, I should have been more proactive about teaching you that the day you onboard it. anyway if you're ever waiting for something and not sure why it isn't moving, please ping 'trainguards' and we can check it out, make sure it's not stuck for whatever reason
<robru> 'the day i onboarded you'
<justinmcp> robru: will do, thanks for your help
<robru> justinmcp: you're welcome!
<bzoltan> robru: I have merged manualy the silo9 MR to the UITK's RTM branch
<bzoltan> robru:  I think that the silo9 can be freed now
<robru> bzoltan: which branch did you merge? if you just merged the MR from the silo you're missing the changelog contents. if so, you should revert that and merge the ps-jenkins branch which contains the other merge & the changelog together
<robru> bzoltan: which is lp:~ps-jenkins/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/latestsnapshot-ubuntu-rtm-recup
<bzoltan> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/text_input_larger_selection_handle_on_trunk/+merge/241024
<bzoltan> robru: But I am confused now
<robru> bzoltan: the train takes those branches and generates a changelog. if you only merge the branch, then your debian/changelog is out of sync with what's in distro
<robru> bzoltan: at the very least you need to cherry-pick http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/latestsnapshot-ubuntu-rtm-recup/revision/1124#debian/changelog into your RTM trunk. alternately you can revert the other MR and then just merge that ps-jenkins branch instead and it'll effectively be the same thing (it contain's florian's branch so
<robru> it's all the same)
<bzoltan> robru:  I did bzr revert -r -2 and pushed
<bzoltan> robru:  I assume now my rtm branch is back to where t was
<robru> bzoltan: not sure if that's right. revert -r -2 just checks out that local commit, doesn't actually commit the changes, so your push is probably empty
<robru> bzoltan: you need to reverse-merge the branch
<robru> bzoltan: so something like 'bzr merge -r [latest commit]..[previous commit] .'
<robru> maybe easier to just cherry pick the changelog diff ;-)
<bzoltan> robru:  yeps, you are right
<robru> bzoltan: ok http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/rtm/revision/1126 looks good ;-)
<bzoltan> robru: good like reverted good?
<robru> bzoltan: yeah, good like you did the revert correctly
<bzoltan> robru:  as I checked the MR merge is reverted
<robru> bzoltan: now just merge that ps-jenkins branch and you're done
<bzoltan> robru: crap.. I merged the ~ps-jenkins/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/latestsnapshot-ubuntu-rtm-recup and all it brought is the changelog
<bzoltan> robru:  complins about criss-cross
<robru> oh...
<bzoltan> robru: hmm... and that branch has nothing else
<robru> bzoltan: well i feel stupid now
<bzoltan> robru: so should I merge from the MR branch now?
<robru> bzoltan: yes, sorry
<bzoltan> robru:  welcome to my club :) I feel horrible stupid most of the times
<robru> bzoltan: i forgot that branch had the exact same commits in it, i was thinking it was different
<bzoltan> robru:  geez ... I merged the MR branch and it said "nothing to do"
<robru> bzoltan: oh yeah, because those commits are already merged ;-) you have to re-revert the revert commit the same way you originally reverted it
<bzoltan> robru: I lost you mate :)
<bzoltan> robru: The MR's branch is for sure not integrted to te rtm branch.
<robru> bzoltan: right, because you reverted it
<robru> bzoltan: but the thing is, bzr tracks the commits. so that MP that exists, says 'merge these commits into that branch'. but those commits are already merged. the revert doesn't remove those commits, it makes a new commit that undoes what the first commits did
<robru> bzoltan: so when you try to merge it, it says 'nothing to do' because it's already merged. it doesn't care that it's reverted, those specific commits are already merged
<robru> bzoltan: so to get it back, you have to revert the revert
<robru> bzoltan: so do the revert command again, but this time point it at the revert commit, not the original commit
<robru> and then everything will come back good
<robru> bzoltan: the thing to remember is that a revert doesn't mean "delete these commits", it means "make a new commit that is the opposite of that other commit", the original commits are still there in the history. that's why you can't just merge
<bzoltan> robru:  done
<bzoltan> robru:  ohh... good to know
<bzoltan> robru:  would you please take a look at the rtm branch now, if it looks good to you?
<robru> bzoltan: good to know, but I had forgotten that detail when I was telling you to do the original revert :-/
<robru> bzoltan: looking
<robru> bzoltan: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/rtm/revision/1129 not sure about this... looks like you clobbered an old version?
<robru> bzoltan: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/rtm/revision/1127 this was the original changelog commit, adding a new entry. looks like your latest commit there deleted version ...1107.2
<robru> bzoltan: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/rtm/view/1127/debian/changelog here's the correct changelog, just download this overtop of whatever you have and push it to trunk ;-)
<bzoltan> robru: robru all I did ws bzr revert -r -3 and then edited the changelog manually
<robru> bzoltan: yeah, i think you edited it wrong. it looks like you changed one version into another when you should have preserved that version and just appended the new one at the top
<bzoltan> robru:  OK, it should be fine now.
<bzoltan> robru:  thank you for yor patient asistance :)
<robru> bzoltan: ok it's perfect now. thanks for YOUR patience as I give you bad advice ;-)
<bzoltan> robru:  I made the whole problem :) when I wanted to create the rtm branch, I just pulled the trunk and pushed to lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/rtm . Me naive I thought that it will push it like that... but no, it made that branch under my lp id. There is where it all started...
<bzoltan> robru:  that is why CI could not merge it...
<robru> bzoltan: heh
<Mirv> mornings
<Saviq> trainguards ↑ please :)
<Mirv> Saviq: on it
<ogra_> hurry up, you got 1h :P
<Mirv> :D
<tvoss> brendand, ping
<Saviq> ogra_, plenty!
<brendand> tvoss, hey
<ogra_> Saviq, hah ...
<tvoss> brendand, hey there, could you take a look at the card for rtm silo 13?
<tvoss> brendand, the agps test case is expected to fail for krillin, see updated wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/location-service
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, did you notice the new initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch package ? (with fix for the filesystem corruption)
<tvoss> brendand, with that, could we please keep on testing or mark it passed if appropriate?
<brendand> tvoss, i'd prefer vrruiz finishes it, can you wait?
<tvoss> brendand, I would like it to be part of the next image
<brendand> tvoss, sure
<tvoss> brendand, when do you expect vrruiz to come online?
<brendand> tvoss, soon
<tvoss> brendand, something more precise? :)
<brendand> tvoss, in the next hour
<tvoss> brendand, well, that's a problem then
<tvoss> ogra_, when do we spin the next image?
<ogra_> tvoss, this evening perhaps ...
<tvoss> ogra_, ah okay
<ogra_> we'll close the gate in about 1h
<tvoss> ogra_, what does that mean?
<ogra_> no landings til promotion
<ogra_> you know, the thing that i mailed about for the last three days every day
<ogra_> what is set to QA signoff will be tested and landed today (with TOPBLOCKER) as prio and other silos as there is time
<ogra_> late afternoon we build an image that the QA US shift can then test
<Saviq> trainguards, ↑ please, too (it's only a testing silo)
<brendand> ogra_, tvoss silo would fit in that category
<brendand> ogra_, it was in the queue yesterday but was marked failed because of a misunderstanding by vrruiz
<ogra_> brendand, sure, up to you ...
<Mirv> Saviq: ok
<ogra_> brendand, as long as there are free silos people can push to them anyway, it is in QAs hands what goes through then
<Saviq> Mirv, are you resolving the "missing revisions from distribution" due to Qt landing somehow in bulk or shall we take care ourselves?
<Mirv> Saviq: ah right, I've it on my todo.. I can fix unity8 now
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks
<Saviq> Mirv, just push the changelog to trunk directly?
<Mirv> Saviq: yes, done. but you'll gonna hate me now. I had some old checkout of unity8 which I updated, and now it did push some freaking amount of (probably cleaned up) tags in there. I wonder if you could do bzr push --overwrite to revert?
<Saviq> Mirv, let me clean those up for you
<Saviq> Mirv, you wanna use http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-u8-tags.py on your checkout
 * Mirv looks at Saviq that lookd oddly calm. backs away anyway a bit.
<Mirv> oh, common enough that there's a script for it...
<Mirv> Saviq: I used this magic called rm -rf
<Saviq> Mirv, that works, too, sadly bzr's tags are viral
<Mirv> Saviq: I was assuming you approach me with a hammer or something
<Saviq> Mirv, have I ever!
<ogra_> the day hasnt ended yet
<Mirv> yes, we had viral tags in unity7, nux, compiz... too.
<Saviq> yup, those things
 * popey afk
* ogra_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: RTM Archive Freeze in effect !
<rsalveti> Mirv: were you able to finally land Qt?
<Mirv> rsalveti: yeah, I needed to fix qtlocation-opensource-src-gles's Breaks line still and then it migrated, except for qtgraphicaleffects which I now fixed as well. everything seems good.
<Mirv> rsalveti: thanks for the qtbas/pyqt5 again!
<rsalveti> great, should we trigger another image then?
<Mirv> I originally had the qtlocation-gles as 5.3.2-2ubuntu.. and adjusted the Breaks according to it, but later fixed the version to be 5.3.2-0ubuntu.. since the gles variant is not in Debian
<Mirv> rsalveti: sure, a new vivid image wouldn't hurt.
<ogra_> go for it :)
<rsalveti> alright, let me trigger a new one
<rsalveti> ogra_: is the bot up?
<rsalveti> wasn't yesterday
<ogra_> it is now again
<rsalveti> great
<ogra_> it sometimes hangs when i get a re-connect, still havent found out why exactly :(
<ogra_> i need another bot to watch this one :P
<rsalveti> yeah, lol
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 18 building (started: 20141112 11:40) ===
<davmor2> ogra_: for imgbot can it list the channel too? so like ===  VIVID/RTM IMAGE 18 building (started: 20141112 11:40) ===
<ogra_> i can add that, yeah
<ogra_> it does it for RTM
<ogra_> just not for the default release
<rsalveti> can it make coffee as well?
<ogra_> depends on the type of coffee :) handbrewed filter coffee requires some modifications ... nespresso just a releais ;)
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> crap, got into this crash loop again on wizard (vivid)
<ogra_> damn
<rsalveti> can't go any further than the first step
<rsalveti> but don't have adb
<ogra_> indeed ... re-flash with dev-mode then :/
<ogra_> so you can skip the wizard
<rsalveti> let me see if I got at least a crash file
<rsalveti> vivid seems to be a bit out of sync still
<rsalveti> ouch, system-compositor was the one that crashed
<ogra_> yeah, it is largely ignored except for blindly landing stuff
<ogra_> eeww
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> brendand, only sllo 10 left then, right ?
<brendand> ogra_, yeah, if we want to land it
<ogra_> well, since it is in active testing already ...
<ogra_> do you think that can finishe within the next 2h ?
<brendand> ogra_, maybe om26er can do it?
<om26er> ogra_, yes, its in testing
<ogra_> brendand, i think he grabbed the trello card a few mins ago ;)
<ogra_> ah, there he is :)
 * Mirv publishes rtm-001
<om26er> a unittest would have been great for that change though.
<lool> trainguards, mind reconfiguring rtm silo 02 (to sync from vivid)?
<Mirv> brendand: what was the rationale for not landing 006?
<Mirv> I see it on the wishlist as "Approved" with the bug number in the comment field regarding that it didn't yet land in rtm
<Mirv> lool: done
<brendand> Mirv, this apparently - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1390643
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390643 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Orientation lock switch doesn't notice gsettings changes" [High,Fix released]
<Mirv> brendand: so, um, that's a regression from landing that fix and that's why? complex :)
<Mirv> brendand: ah right, found on trello now
<Mirv> commented on the landing spreadsheet too
<tvoss> ogra_, brendand I think we really should consider rtm 2, too
<ogra_> tvoss, untested, not ready
<tvoss> ogra_, brendand it's a safe and simple upstart job adjustments, and vrruiz can easily help verifying that it works :)
<tvoss> ogra_, working on that
<ogra_> tvoss, we will build the candidate before 14:00 UTC
<tvoss> ogra_, I thought we were looking at an evening build?
<ogra_> if you can get QA signoff til then (and QA agrees to actually manage) then fine, if not, it has to wait
<ogra_> tvoss, we are looking for having a sanity tested image by the evening
<ogra_> the regression tests take 60h ...
<tvoss> ogra_, ack
<lool> davmor2: would you mind starting to test rtm silo 2? I've actually tested the change on top of older RTM images, but I'll retest it aclean now
<lool> davmor2: the symptom is that people get no location, but it's not reproducible on all phones; the test is to check that HERE works after the change (it's just a boot time ordering); in my testing, the test actually revealed improved location on krillin (from cell only to wifi based positioning)
<Mirv> thostr_: line 11 / rtm-007 "Enable building media scopes as click packages" has outdated packages in the silo - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/unity-scope-mediascanner/0.2+15.04.20141110~rtm-0ubuntu1 has landed 19h ago seemingly.
<Mirv> so it'd need rebuild and retesting
<Mirv> jamesh: ^
<lool> davmor2: ah well, dont worry about it, I think we have a tester
<davmor2> lool: okay
<thostr_> Mirv: ok, will trigger one
<om26er_> tvoss, except for trying to connecting to the wifi, is there anything else that I should be testing (re: silo10)
<tvoss> om26er_, nope, try to replicate the issue given the instructions in the bug report
<Mirv> thostr_: thanks. regarding line 24 "Bug #1379817: Fixes a race condition", which package should be synced since silo 27 has already been cleaned?
<ubot5> bug 1379817 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu RTM) "When importing 7 digital albums music-app sometimes displays "Imported files not found" when all files have been imported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379817
<Mirv> thostr_: mediascanner2 only or something else too?
<thostr_> Mirv: I think it was only mediascanner2 but let me quickly check
<thostr_> Mirv: yes, that was only mediascanner 2
<Mirv> thostr_: ok
<ogra_> one more, great :)
<brendand> Mirv, did you ever end up scripting those steps to diff the silo properly?
<Mirv> robru: heeeelp https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-007-1-build/58/console (when you're up). it uploads a package, then freaks out.
<ogra_> as long as it does that afterwards ...
<Mirv> thostr_: hold on with rtm-007, I believe the package is getting there, and I'll run watch_only build after that.
<cwayne-afk> ogra_: btw im sure youre aware, but i uploaded the custom tar last night :) (i made sure not to do it during a build)
<thostr_> Mirv: already hit the button
<ogra_> cwayne-afk, yeah, thanks for that :)
<cwayne-afk> oops, still marked as afk
<Mirv> thostr_: yeah, I just mean that hold on from retrying since it errored out :)
<thostr_> ok
<Mirv> "Successfully uploaded packages.
<Mirv> but IOError after that
<Mirv> brendand: no, I didn't indeed something that you just give silo number for would be nice. (check silo contents, dget those and the archive versions, do debdiff)
<Mirv> thostr_: you have the mediascanner2 in rtm-001, please try building it meanwhile. I try battling with rtm-007, seems it really did fail.
<brendand> Mirv, lp:~brendan-donegan/+junk/silo-diff. It's your early (late?) birthday present :)
<brendand> Mirv, just don't look at the code! :/
<brendand> Mirv, not right now anyway
<thostr_> Mirv: ok
<Mirv> brendand: \o/! 10 days late, quite good ;)
<brendand> Mirv, requires launchpadlib, which i'm sure you have installed
<Mirv> brendand: yes, I've done my share of lp hacking. thanks!
<brendand> Mirv, note that it's only tested with rtm silos atm. feedback more than welcome on how it works with vivid silos
<brendand> (which may be not at all :P)
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> so is anyone from QA now testing 002 ?
<ogra_> i dont see it on the trello board
<brendand> ogra_, because it's not been marked as testing passed
<ogra_> (not to mention that the spreadsheed isnt set tii testing done)
<Mirv> brendand: ok, I'll test it when I need it.
<ogra_> brendand, well, lool said they have someone to tes it
<ogra_> *test
<brendand> i'm getting slightly uncomfortable that we're seemingly trying to cram as much stuff in as possible before the deadline
<Mirv> thostr_: rtm-001 seems working. the problem with rtm-007 is that now rtm has a unity-scope-mediascanner landing that is not in vivid, and that should be obviously fixed first.
<brendand> for top blockers and regressions it's understandable
<ogra_> i really dont want to delay the image for that ... its not like it hasnt been announced for three days that stuff has to be testing downe byyesterday night
<Mirv> thostr_: hmm, more exactly, there's rtm branch so sync silo shouldn't be used anymore: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scope-mediascanner/rtm-14.09
<ogra_> brendand, right
<ogra_> brendand, this is why i set strict deadlines annd described the status a silo needs to be in as good as possiblein advance
<Mirv> I've updated bug #1380586 to have ubuntu-rtm target
<ubot5> bug 1380586 in Unity Media Scanner Scope "Need to click-package local media scopes" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380586
<thostr_> Mirv: right. but with juss OOO I think we need to park this then until tomorrow
<ogra_> (friday)
<brendand> ogra_, so we land 10 and that's it. and that only is 100% sure it's been tested thoroughly
<Mirv> thostr_: ok.
<ogra_> brendand, ok
<brendand> ogra_, and he needs to make that call in the next 15 minutes because we need to start that build sharpish
<ogra_> yep
 * ogra_ is happy we agree here 
<ogra_> the location thing just got me confused
<brendand> om26er_, do you think you are almost done testing silo 10 or would need more time?
<Mirv> robru: unping, very weird behavior but it was ok it failed since it was trying to sync something that was diverged to rtm. maybe interesting to look at it anyway, but not critical.
<om26er_> brendand, personally I think I am done. Its working fine. tried connecting to the wifi 10-15 times.
<om26er_> I'll just approve it since the change itself is very small and looks safe to me.
<ogra_> prefect
 * Mirv stares at trello/spreadsheet
<ogra_> yay
 * Mirv publishes
<om26er_> \o/
 * ogra_ goes into rmadison loop ... 
<Mirv> I agree https://launchpadlibrarian.net/190188128/ubuntu-location-provider-here_0.1%2B14.10.20141022~rtm-0ubuntu1_0.1%2B15.04.20141110~rtm-0ubuntu1.diff.gz is not the biggest landing ever
<Mirv> complex problem though
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 18 DONE (finished: 20141112 12:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/18.changes ===
<ogra_> Mirv, well, it is in QAs hands
<Mirv> so it is
<Mirv> stuff has landed http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/18.changes
<davmor2> Mirv: that is a scary list of thing that can break the entire system
<ogra_> lol
 * ogra_ assumes davmor2 refers to https://launchpadlibrarian.net/190188128/ubuntu-location-provider-here_0.1%2B14.10.20141022~rtm-0ubuntu1_0.1%2B15.04.20141110~rtm-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<davmor2> ogra_: no I was looking at the changes list for image 18
<ogra_> ah, vivid ...
<ogra_> who cares ... we'll only cry over it once we switch rtm to it :P
<ogra_> (but then we'll cry loudly ...)
<davmor2> ogra_: you say that now till it starts killing kittens ;)
<rsalveti> that's a huge list of changes
<rsalveti> let's check if it boots now
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, you built that ...
<ogra_> its all your fault !
<ogra_> if it doesnt boot, i blame dosfstools
<ogra_> (why do we ship that ?!?)
<rsalveti> hahah
<rsalveti> nuntium?
<rsalveti> ops
<ogra_> oh, right
<rsalveti> for the sdcard, forgot the name of the app
 * ogra_ wonders why media-hub doesnt show up in rmadison
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti ciborium
 * Mirv starts looking at Qt 5.4.0 (beta)
<ogra_> ciborium
<rsalveti> yeah, ciborium
<sergiusens> ogra_: if you want to trim down dosfstools, feel free ;-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, heh, no, thanks ... i just forgot that we use vfat on SD cards
<sergiusens> ogra_: but udisks2 wants to use mkfs.vfat or whatever it's called
<ogra_> (i think i even reviewed the deps back then and approved them ... just had forgotten about them)
<sergiusens> yeah :-)
<sergiusens> but everyone asked about that dep iirc :-P
<ogra_> heh, yeah
 * ogra_ tickles the publisher with a feather 
<ogra_> aha, the publisher moved
<ogra_> one more run ...
<ogra_> brendand, davmor2, Mirv, ... all packages are in, so do we or dont we wait for anything else now ? (still 40min before the estimated build time)
<Mirv> ogra_: there's nothing except 002 in the queue
<Mirv> I'll let the QA people speak
<Mirv> although, vrruiz who is looking at 002 is not here
<ogra_> right, 002 was what i was referring to
<ogra_> the change ois so trivial,  the test should only take one boot
<brendand> rvr, hello :)
<om26er_> darn, that.
 * brendand knows peoples irc nicks are somewhat sacrosanct, but having different nicks on freenode and internal is something of a pet peeve :)
<brendand> unless through lack of choice
<om26er_> my subconscious knew that name, I have interacted with him on that handle. It just didn;t pop.
<Mirv> oh :)
<brendand> ogra_, can we just build the image already otherwise we won't have results by the landing meeting
<ogra_> brendand, well, 15min left ...
<ogra_> we said 14:00 UTC
<ogra_> (well, we said "latest" ... )
<brendand> ogra_, even if rvr signs it off will it be in the archive in 15 mins?
<ogra_> there is a chance
<ogra_> if he signs off now ...
<ogra_> lets give him 5 more mins and then just buid
<brendand> popey, what's the filemanager store version?
<popey> brendand:     0.3.303
<ogra_> brendand, Mirv, davmor2, i'll kick off the build now ... 5mins are gone... trello didnt change
<ogra_> lool, tvoss, sorry ....
<tvoss> ogra_, ack
<brendand> ogra_, good idea :)
<ogra_> kicked
<brendand> \o/
<ogra_> :)
<brendand> gonna be the best image ever!
<brendand> jinx
<ogra_> haha
<popey> brendand: why do you ask?
<brendand> popey, someone at the customer noticed it doesn't open files - so i was just scouting for the fix
<brendand> popey, fix is in 307
* ogra_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping trainguards | Need help with something else? Ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: RTM Archive Freeze in effect ! RTM cron builds disabled
<om26er_> ogra_, how long will it take for the build ?
<ogra_> om26er_, ~1.5h
<popey> Mirv: could you please update http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/filemanager-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.3.325_armhf.click to the store?
<ogra_> hurry up, then it might make the build
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 158 building (started: 20141112 14:00) ===
<ogra_> olli, ^^^ your candidate image
 * ogra_ goes to UDS^WvUDS^WUOS
<popey> U?S
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> popey, not going to the U.S no
<popey> Awwww
<seb128> ;-)
<rsalveti> Mirv: mako seems to be working
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> will test the emulator now
<Mirv> rsalveti: of course it does! :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping Ursinha | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: RTM Archive Freeze in effect ! RTM cron builds disabled
<Mirv> popey: erh, The uploaded version (0.3.325) is not newer than the current version (0.3.latest) ...
<ogra_> .latest
<ogra_> heh
<popey> ah crud
<ogra_> good luck with that
 * popey asks in #u1-internal
<brendand> cjwatson, if i do getPublishedSources from the main_archive for ubuntu, with source_name='nux', why would it return my the publishing history for autorun4linuxcd?
<brendand> cjwatson, all i can think is that nux is not in there and it just returned the first thing it could find
<cjwatson> brendand: Because you didn't pass exact_match=True like I told you to :-)
<rvr> brendand: Hey
<cjwatson> So it's doing a substring match ...
<olli> ogra_, did rtm-13 make it
<olli> that should have the location fix
<brendand> cjwatson, boo to me :)
<brendand> cjwatson, sorry
<ogra_> olli, one location fix made it, the other didnt
<Mirv> olli: yes. 002 would have another location related fix but that didn't make it.
<olli> ogra_, which
<brendand> cjwatson, should i specify distro_series too or will it always be the development release if i don't?
<olli> we might want to wait if feasible
<ogra_> the one that was late :P
<ogra_> bug 1390490
<ubot5> bug 1390490 in Ubuntu Location Provider Here "Race between connectivity-api and network-manager" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1390490
<ogra_> that one didnt
<olli> tvoss, ^
<rvr> olli, ogra_: Both silos are for the same bug
<olli> why does it say fix released
 * olli gnarfs
<ogra_> olli, te bug looks at ubuntu ... not at rtm
<ogra_> s/bug/bot/
<rvr> <lool> both are helpful, but silo 13 fixes the root cause, while silo 2 adds precautions
<rvr> <lool> (silo 2 is a boot fix, silo 13 was a code fix which helps with e.g. airplane mode)
<brendand> 'both silos are for the same bug'???
<olli> wait
<olli> both silos had the same MR
<ogra_> no
<olli> rvr, what was the bug for -13
<ogra_> one had an MR ... one had a package upload 1h before the estimated image build
<rvr> olli: I asked tvoss to talk to you for that
<lool> hmm no, shoulnd't be the same mr
<cjwatson> brendand: You should specify distro_series if you want to limit to a single series
<lool> olli: silo 13 has the root cause code fix, silo 2 has the workaround which makes boot more predictable
<cjwatson> brendand: Likewise pocket
<cjwatson> brendand: Otherwise it doesn't limit
<olli> ogra_, what are the options to get -002 in
<ogra_> olli, zero
<ogra_> image is building
<lool> rvr: did you finish testing silo 2?
<ogra_> will take 1+ hours and isnt stoppable
<olli> well, we can build another image ogra_
<rvr> lool: Nope, sorry, was having lunch
<tvoss> olli, silo 13 landed
<lool> rvr: what's your ETA?
<ogra_> olli, but then QA cant test it in time anymore
<olli> ogra_, in time for what? :)
<ogra_> olli, 002 was uploaded 2.5h ago ... sorry
<ogra_> i sent three announcement mails with the deadlines
<ogra_> we were waiting for it until 5min befoe the estimated and announced image build
<olli> ogra_, I don't think we want to do an RC where location still isn't working
<ogra_> and had no feedback from anyoned
<ogra_> sigh !
<ogra_> seriously ...
<tvoss> olli, location is working
<ogra_> right
<tvoss> olli, to clarify: silo 13 successfully passed qa and it fixes the root cause, however: lool's adjustment to the upstart job is correct and correctly orders startup of the here daemons at boot
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and we should definitely get it in asap
<ogra_> but it didnt make the image ... it can land on friday and be in the next milestone
<brendand> Mirv, there was a small patch to the silo-diff script to make it work with vivid silos
<brendand> Mirv, fyi
<olli> tvoss, lool, so what will I got, won't I get without #002
<tvoss> olli, you will get working location without 002, too. It passed QA
<lool> olli: theoritically, it should all work now; but we're not 100% sure there aren't more bugs this would protect us against
<lool> olli: it's kind of belt and braces
<brendand> lool, if you're lucky this image will be busted and we'll have to do a respin anyway :)
<lool> brendand: is that luck?  :-)
<lool> I'm not worried hugely either way
<brendand> lool, for you it is - if you're primarily concerned about the silo landing
<olli> lool, ok, then going with your advice for the current image, fine w/o 002
<olli> ogra_, ^
<lool> olli: ack; thanks for diving in
<olli> next time we might want to tune that process
<olli> I thought the fix was long ready
<lool> yeah; I should have finished landing it monday or tuesday, and was on national holiday yesterday
<lool> sorry about that
<ogra_> lool, we can build aa back to back image for 002 so we have a fallback worst case ... even if QA inspects the first one
<lool> ogra_: sure
<lool> ogra_: what's aa in this context?
<ogra_> aa ?
<olli> lool, k
<olli> aa is a typo
<olli> ogra_,  you double aa
<ogra_> ah
<olli> double aa'd lool
<ogra_> yeah, thats like lool when laughing
<lool> tss
<ogra_> my unity acts up madly here ...
<ogra_> just had a hard hang of my lappie (utopic)
<elopio> fginther: did you test the nfss check script on utopic or vivid?
<fginther> elopio, utopic
<elopio> I can't get the same error you are getting. I tested on vivid.
<elopio> fginther: I'll try an utopic vm.
<fginther> elopio, trusty might be more relavent
<elopio> ok
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 158 DONE (finished: 20141112 15:10) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/158.changes ===
<ogra_> looks good
<ogra_> QA go wild ^^^^^ :D
<brendand> om26er_, let's go wild :)
<om26er_> *roar*
<brendand> om26er_, i'll prepare the documents
<brendand> om26er_, use this tab: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ar4x4tOf_c14QKCyKn3r4YQnJ3AZdnEXdjTOAhyXWXU/edit#gid=723459124
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: RTM Archive Freeze in effect ! RTM cron builds disabled
<om26er_> brendand, clean flash or upgrade ? what is preferred
<brendand> om26er_, definitely clean flash
<ogra_> no notification yet here
<brendand> om26er_, you can start from TC-Sanity-18
<om26er_> brendand, ack. image is downloading, should be a few more minutes.
<pstolowski> Mirv, hey, i'm not totally clear about the problem you found with landing-007; is it just a matter of MP'in rev 197 from rtm branch into trunk (vivid); and then proposing the original MP of that silo again?
<Mirv> pstolowski: yes, just that, do a separate MP for the rtm branch
<Mirv> pstolowski: the CI Train was just very confusing
<Mirv> pstolowski: oh right plus make sure the newest rtm landing is also in vivid
<pstolowski> Mirv, that branch already had MP - https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/unity-scope-mediascanner/click-support/+merge/240088 (against rtm), but it seems to be conflicting now
<pstolowski> Mirv, thanks
<pstolowski> Mirv, hmm, will merging rtm into trunk (3 revisions missing), including changelog entry saying "0.2+15.04.20141110~rtm-0ubuntu" will do the trick?
<elopio> fginther: I get the same error on trusty: Name or service not known.
<elopio> fginther: I can wrap the json decode in a try-catch, just to be on the safe side. It will catch when the server returns something that's not json.
<brendand> ogra_, blocker identified
<elopio> that should include your error, but I have no way to specifically test that.
<brendand> ogra_, as you would expect
<brendand> ogra_, we never get off easy :/
<fginther> elopio, hmm, could it be something in the arguments we're testing with?
<elopio> fginther: I'm running the same line that you ran.
<ogra_> brendand, ugh, what is it ?
<brendand> ogra_, it's my fault i didn't test silo 2 properly
<fginther> elopio, hmm, that is weird
<brendand> ogra_, errr, not 2 - 1
<ogra_> gar
<brendand> ogra_, basically there is no indicator-sound on first boot
<ogra_> oh man
<ogra_> so should we roll that back and re-build ?
<ogra_> olli, ^^^^^
<elopio> fginther: yes. When the site doesn't exist, it should fail on the urlopen. response.read should also fail. You are getting the error at the decode, that's weird.
<elopio> actually, not even on the decode. On the json.loads.
<brendand> this is what we get for rushing
<elopio> so you are getting a response, somehow.
<brendand> it's *always* a bad idea
<brendand> 'oh it's just a small fix' they say :/
<ogra_> i thought we actually didnt rush (except for lool's stuff)
<elopio> brendand: http://www.quickmeme.com/img/69/6926853b67558cc8275646e96cf9d8dcadd868b239c30fbc4181492671b9d508.jpg
<brendand> ogra_, so either back out now or get a fix quick
<brendand> ogra_, this is what you see on first boot: http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/indicator-sound.png
<brendand> rsalveti, you're needed
<rsalveti> bregma: needed for what? :-)
<rsalveti> bregma: sorry
<rsalveti> brendand: ^
<ogra_> rsalveti, the sound indicator fix wasnt  fix :P
<rsalveti> that might be a new one
<brendand> rsalveti, the above ^
<brendand> rsalveti, what do you mean new? the likelihood is it's because of the ubuntu-touch-session landing
<rsalveti> reverting is not going to change anything
<rsalveti> as the only thing that landed is a wait until indicator is ready to start
<rsalveti> brendand: how did you you get this?
<rsalveti> would be nice to get the logs for it as well
<brendand> rsalveti, it's on first boot with 158
<brendand> rsalveti, any logs you like, just let me know
<boiko> plars: hey, is it known that the reconfigure link on the spreadsheet is giving a 404 error?
<rsalveti> brendand: mind checking ./.cache/upstart/indicator-sound.log
<rsalveti> brendand: krillin?
<plars> boiko: that may be a question for trainguards, but let me look
<brendand> rsalveti, naturally
<brendand> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8966846/
<boiko> plars: oh sorry, I just followed what the topic suggested :D
<plars> boiko: which silo?
<boiko> plars: vivid 22
<rsalveti> brendand: tedg's fix is doing what was expected, which is making sure it was able to talk with pulse
<rsalveti> the other critical might be another bug
<rsalveti> brendand: do you have indicator-sound-service running?
<rsalveti> tedg: take a look ^
<brendand> rsalveti, no it wasn't running on first boot
<ogra_> aha
<brendand> rsalveti, of course starting it makes it appear
<rsalveti> any crash file?
 * brendand would have thought that was obvious
<brendand> rsalveti, no crash
<rsalveti> brendand: it could be that the service was running but just not showing up
<rsalveti> for it to not be running at all, without upstart retrying it, it's another issue
 * ogra_ gives up waiting for the upgrade notifications and just OTAs
<rsalveti> I'm flashing 158 to see
<tedg> I think that status indicator-sound would be interesting.
<tedg> It could be waiting on pulse.
<rsalveti> brendand: can you reproduce that?
<rsalveti> tedg: right, that would mean that pulse was never up
<rsalveti> which is also interesting
<brendand> rsalveti, always, just boot for the first time. i.e. run the wizard
<plars> boiko: yeah, seems to be something wrong with that cell in the spreadsheet
<brendand> i'm going to check 157
<rsalveti> it's more useful to know what is happening on 158
<rsalveti> status indicator-sound
<rsalveti> to see if it's indeed waiting for pulse
<tedg> Is this vivid-proposed ?
<brendand> rsalveti, ah
 * tedg tries to catch up
<brendand> rsalveti, well i need to reset first
<brendand> tedg, no RTM
<ogra_> tedg, no, this is the release candidate image
<plars> robru: is that something you can help with? boiko is trying to reconfigure ubuntu silo 22 but there seems to be something wrong with the link from the spreadsheet
<brendand> ogra_, ubuntu-touch-session doesn't have a test plan?
<ogra_> brendand, rsalveti, tedg OTA to 158 has the sound indicator working fine
<rsalveti> it might just be a first-boot thing
<brendand> ogra_, i'm sure it would
<rsalveti> that's why QA didn't get it when testing it
<ogra_> brendand, what do you want to test there ? session starts or doesnt ...
<brendand> ogra_, well it should include to reset the device after installing the silo
<ogra_> rsalveti, right, just wanted to verify
<brendand> ogra_, which should have caught this bug
<brendand> rsalveti, actually i usually reset the device after installing a silo. this time i didn't
<brendand> just a mistake
<rsalveti> brendand: does it also happen after re-enabling wizard?
<rsalveti> still flashing here
<brendand> rsalveti, that i haven't checked yet
<rsalveti> tedg: I'm still getting: (process:2504): libnotify-WARNING **: Failed to connect to proxy though
<rsalveti> not sure if that is critical
<brendand> rsalveti, 'indicator-sound stop/waiting'
<rsalveti> notification is still working fine
<brendand> rsalveti, nothing more than that
<tedg> rsalveti, That's fine as it'll try again.
<rsalveti> great
<tedg> brendand, status pulseaudio
<brendand> tedg, it's running
<brendand> pulseaudio start/running, process 2142
<brendand> rsalveti, shall i file the bug on indicator-sound?
<rsalveti> brendand: do you have the file /run/user/32011/pulse/dbus-socket around?
<rsalveti> crap, wizard crashing on me with mako
<brendand> rsalveti, nope
<rsalveti> that would explain
<brendand> rsalveti, or did you mean dbus-session?
<rsalveti> now why is that the case I'm still not sure
<ogra_> dbus-session, yes
<rsalveti> brendand: which files do you have at /run/user/32011/pulse ?
<ogra_> (there is no -socket)
<brendand> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8967075/
<rsalveti> I'm actually checking for dbus-socket
<rsalveti> why the hell
<ogra_> oh, underneath pulse
<rsalveti> yeah, sorry
<rsalveti> brendand: under the pulse directory
<rsalveti> lol, can't run the wizard on mako
<rsalveti> crash loop
<rsalveti> rtm
<ogra_> buy a krillin :P
<rsalveti> don't want to --bootstrap my krillin
<rsalveti> brendand: mind giving the file lists under /run/user/32011/pulse/ ?
<brendand> rsalveti, whoops yeah
<brendand> rsalveti, bug # btw - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1391954
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1391954 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound not running on first boot" [Critical,New]
<elopio> fginther: I added a test that forces and error on the decode. It will catch any weird reponses by the server. Please let me know if it looks good for you.
<brendand> rsalveti, 'dbus-socket  native  pid'
<rsalveti> brendand: tedg: so dbus-socket is there
<fginther> elopio, will do. I was also repeating my test on a different machine and was getting a different response
<fginther> elopio, both utopic
<elopio> fginther: something like URLError?
<fginther> elopio, yeah, I get "urllib.error.URLError: <urlopen error [Errno 111] Connection refused>"
<elopio> fginther: yes, that's the right one. The other seems bogus.
<brendand> rsalveti, is it useful to know if it happens when re-enabling the wizard and rebooting?
<fginther> elopio, looks like my ISP is playing games with me and trying to search my bad URLs. Sorry about that
<rsalveti> brendand: yes
<elopio> fginther: that's ok. You pointed out unhandled errors. Can you please try running the script again on your weird machine to see if we get a better error?
<fginther> elopio, yes, already have. That's how I figured out what was happening :-)
<elopio> awesome, thanks.
<brendand> rsalveti, i re-enabled the wizard and rebooted
<brendand> rsalveti, same effect as resetting
<brendand> rsalveti, still no indicator
<tedg> So it's because the indicator gets stopped.
<tedg> And when it restarts it is waiting on pulse, which is already started.
<tedg> So we don't get another started event
<tedg> The wizard kills all the indicators
<rsalveti> tedg: right, that explains
<tedg> I'm a little confused on why the wizard does that.
<tedg> mterry, Why are you emitting indicator-services-end ?
<mterry> tedg, because we change the language
<tedg> mterry, Are you starting any indicators?
 * tedg can't find that
<mterry> tedg, yes
<tedg> Ah, it's in C code.
<mterry> tedg, yeah, in the System plugin I think
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I haz a silo for line 67, please?
<ogra_> brendand, davmor2 (etc) ... i'll be ~20min late for landing meeting :/
<ogra_>  still in another one
<brendand> ogra_, should we delay it?
<ogra_> that would help ... if nobody has a prob with that
<rvr> Delayed
<tedg> Okay, I need to run to a meeting, but I think I know how this can be fixed.
<ogra_> tedg, the question is *when* can this be fixed or should we rip it out ?
<elopio> fginther: can I top approve it?
<ogra_> tedg, this image is a release candidate
<fginther> elopio, yes
<ogra_> tedg, and we need to decide on re-spinning or not right now
<ogra_> (time is short)
<elopio> fginther: oh, actually I can't :( Not part of the team. Can you do it for me please?
<tedg> ogra_, Uhm, I'm not qualified to make the full decision there, but you can kill the override file and thing will go back the way they were.
<ogra_> tedg, ok, then ripping it out ...
<tedg> ogra_, But I can put in MRs this afternoon my time. But that will of course, have to go through review/landing/etc.
<robru> oSoMoN: conflict with webbrowser-app in silo 10
<fginther> elopio, done
<ogra_> tedg, right, that will land earliest tomorrow morning
<elopio> thanks!
<ogra_> where we actually want to have the image read
<ogra_> y
<oSoMoN> robru, in dbarth_’s own words, silo 10 is a test bed and MRs in it are not ready for landing anyway
<oSoMoN> robru, so it should be safe to ignore the conflict
 * oSoMoN can’t wait for a proper silo playground config
<rsalveti> ogra_: let's revert it for now and sync with tedg to land the proper fix later today
<rsalveti> so we're at least not blocking the image
<tedg> +1
<ogra_> rsalveti, right
<dbarth_> robru: right, i confirm, silo 10 is lower prio right now, cause i can't land it today
<dbarth_> robru: let oSoMoN have his silo ;)
<robru> oSoMoN: oh ok
<robru> one sec
<robru> oSoMoN: ok vivid 6
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks!
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome
<robru> boiko: looking
<robru> boiko: oh right, that's a known issue caused by having a large number of MPs. that'll be fixed when we replace the spreadsheet with something sensible (hopefully soon). For now I'll twiddle that manually for you
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<boiko> robru: bfiller suspected it was that, I'll try to keep the silos smaller next time :)
<brendand> who signed off silo 2?
<robru> boiko: nah, there shouldn't be any real limit to the number of MPs in a silo, it's just the way the spreadsheet talks to jenkins that creates an artificial limit. We'll switch it from using HTTP GET to HTTP POST and then you'll be able to do thousands of MPs in a silo. I just never figured out how to send an HTTP POST from within the spreadsheet
<brendand> ogra_, rvr signed off silo 2 but nothing is landing right?
<robru> Mirv: what's the deal with that build log you pasted? it looks like a bug I thought I already fixed...
<ogra_> brendand, well, we need to re-spin for the rollback
<ogra_> brendand, the change is trivial enough to go in imho ... especially if it passed QA
<brendand> ogra_, well silo 1 was 'trivial' as well
<ogra_> brendand, gimme 5, i'll get fresh coffee and we can have the landing meeting
<robru> ogra_: oh I assumed the meeting was off due to UOS
<ogra_> robru, we do a milestone atm ...
 * ogra_ is in the hangout
<ogra_> feel free to join :)
<ogra_> brendand, davmor2, robru plars ?
<plars> ogra_: I was there until just a moment ago, coming back
<boiko> robru: so, is it fine to rebuild the silo 22 already?
<pstolowski> trainguards, may I ask for reconfiguring of rtm/landing-007 (mp has changed)
<robru> boiko: oh yeah sorry, that's been ready for a while
<robru> pstolowski: did you add a new project? if you just made new commits on the same MPs you don't need a reconfig, just a rebuild
<pstolowski> robru, in the absence of the creator of the original MP, I had to propose a new one that resolves conflicts
<pstolowski> robru, it supersedes the old one
<robru> pstolowski: oh ok
<robru> pstolowski: in that case you have the power to reconfigure yourself ;-) you only need me to reconfigure if you're adding new projects.
<robru> pstolowski: check the 'reconfigure silo' link on your spreadsheet row
<robru> pstolowski: click that then click 'Proceed'
<cwayne> cjwatson: any chance of a re-review of https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/phablet-tools/clickbuddy-with-sessions/+merge/237477 (I've merged in fginther's branch which addressed your first comments)
<cwayne> or anyone else on phablet-tools team I suppose :)
<ogra_> reverted ubuntu-touch-session uploaded to rtm
<robru> ogra_: thanks
<cjwatson> cwayne: approved, thanks
<ogra_> lool, ^^^^ thansk to that roll back (and i slight glitch in space and time) our location fix will make it into the next image (which i hope to build within the next hour)
<cjwatson> (eyeball only, haven't tested personally, I assume you have)
<ogra_> s/our/your/
<lool> ogra_: ok
<pstolowski> robru, awesome, thanks! and sorry for bothering..
<robru> pstolowski: no worries, happy to help!
<ogra_> tedg, soo ... i just pulled my phone out of my pocket ... running the latest image and the UI hangs hard ... any logs you want me to collect ? (cgmanager doesnt seem to have written anything, i only have a  .1.gz)
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> the last dmesg entry is 1h ago ... thats interesting
<pstolowski> trainguards, hey, may i ask for a silo for #68?
<robru> pstolowski: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/3189/console conflicts with silo 18
<ogra_> triggering a new image now
<ogra_> (both packages are in)
<robru> oh i guess that silo is just testing...
<robru> pstolowski: ok you got vivid 14
<pstolowski> robru, thanks
<robru> pstolowski: you're welcome
 * ogra_ notes that tedg might still be meeting and reboots his phone
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 159 building (started: 20141112 18:25) ===
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, ^^^ that image is for you btw :)
<ogra_> (once it finished building)
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 159 DONE (finished: 20141112 19:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/159.changes ===
<robru> cyphermox: rtm 10
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: RTM Archive Freeze in effect ! RTM cron builds disabled
<cyphermox> robru: thanks!
<robru> cyphermox: you're welcoem!
<cyphermox> should I still rebuild for sync?
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping fginther | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: RTM Archive Freeze in effect ! RTM cron builds disabled
<olli> ogra_, so did you guys get to fix the indicator sound issue?
<olli> the bug doesn't say anything about it
<ogra_> olli, reverted
<olli> good
<ogra_> right, i havent re-opened the rtm task, i should
<olli> hah!
<olli> talking about developer discipline ;)
 * olli gets some salt
<ogra_> olli, and because robru had a quick finger the location fix made it "accidentially" into 159 ;)
<olli> *rub* *rub*
<ogra_> lol
<olli> ogra_, awesome!
<olli> ok, thx ogra_ & team
<ogra_> :)
<olli> ogra_, tvoss so can we then close https://bugs.launchpad.net/location-service/+bug/1387708
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1387708 in location-service (Ubuntu-rtm 14.09) "[TOPBLOCKER] Location services not getting location" [Critical,In progress]
<olli> as fix released
<ogra_> olli, i guess so ... but we might want to wait til QA confirms .. how do you handle that usually ?
<olli> it's more for my status report
<tvoss> olli, yup, as long as qa confirms for the candidate
<olli> typically I rely on the janitor
<ogra_> thats fine
<olli> ogra_, tvoss are we expecting differing results than what we saw in the silo testing?
<ogra_> we can re-open in case we have to roll back
<tvoss> olli, nope
<ogra_> olli, as much as we did for the sound indicator :P
<ogra_> (what tvoss said ... but we didnt expect to have to roll back the other one either)
<olli> sure
<olli> k, I won't touch it and let the janitor do his work
<olli> but say with confidence that 159 has it fixed to the best of our knowledge ;)
<tvoss> olli, yup :)
<ogra_> i'm not sure lool actually referenced this bug number
<ogra_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-November/000852.html
<ogra_> that wont trigger the janitor
<ogra_> so better close it by hand
<olli> I am sure tvoss did ;)
<tvoss> olli, yup
<olli> ogra_,  I am talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/location-service/+bug/1387708
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1387708 in location-service (Ubuntu-rtm 14.09) "[TOPBLOCKER] Location services not getting location" [Critical,In progress]
<olli> not lool's ;)
<olli> that wasn't even a topblocker
<olli> etc pp
<ogra_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-November/000848.html
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> also not this bug numer
<ogra_> thsi bug is a maze !
<ogra_> *this
<tvoss> ogra_, I thought lp is clever enough that if a branch is linked to a bug -> automagic update of changelog
<tvoss> ogra_, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/fix-nm-race has got two branches linked, one is handled correctly, the other is not
<ogra_> tvoss, the janitor watches the -changes MLs i think
 * olli closes it
<ogra_> so you need to have the bug number in your changelog/commit message
<tvoss> ogra_, I certainly did not manually add any bug number to my commit message :)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> then LP wont close it
<ogra_> (unless there is some mechanism i dont know)
<olli> tvoss, wieder was gelernt
<cjwatson> whatever automagic update of changelog happens is not done by LP
<tvoss> olli, yup
<olli> tvoss, on https://bugs.launchpad.net/location-service/+bug/1387708 what about the Ubuntu task
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1387708 in location-service (Ubuntu) "[TOPBLOCKER] Location services not getting location" [High,In progress]
<cjwatson> the changelog generation stuff is done by citrain
<tvoss> olli, fix released
<tvoss> olli, I landed to vivid first
<cjwatson> and no, the janitor does not watch the -changes lists
<olli> cjwatson, in janitor's defense, these 2 bugs were weirdly interlinked
<cjwatson> dpkg-genchanges parses the changelog entry when generating the .changes file for an upload, parsing LP: entries into a Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed header there; that's what's actually parsed directly by LP
<ogra_> ah
<cjwatson> LP (of which the janitor is part) is not going to deal with anything not in Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed, and hence typically anything not mentioned in the changelog
<tvoss> cjwatson, thanks for clarifying :)
<cjwatson> yw, saves time :)
<tvoss> cjwatson, very true :)
<cjwatson> (OK, for even more accuracy, there are a few awkward cases where LP has to go back and reparse the changelog entries itself)
<robru> tvoss: oh sorry I missed some scrollback. are you having an issue with changelog generation? I can help with that if so
<tvoss> robru, seems like the train only considers the first linked bug of a branch
<tvoss> robru, under the assumption that the train does something funky here :)
<robru> tvoss: oh it's possible. train code is pretty terrible. I recommend listing your bugs in the MP commit message, those will be transferred to the debian/changelog and allow auto-closing of bugs
<tvoss> robru, ack
<brendand> ogra_, the gates are closed even for topblockers right?
<olli> brendand, yes for 159
<olli> but we can imho still test silos for the next image
<olli> if that's the q ;)
<bfiller> robru: can you run another reconfigure on line 20 on spreadsheet, too many MR's getting error
<robru> bfiller: ah sure
<robru> bfiller: good to go
<bfiller> robru: thank you
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: RTM Archive Freeze in effect ! RTM cron builds disabled
<ricmm> robru: hey there, could I get a silo for & ?
<ricmm> thank you
<robru> ricmm: you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-13
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 19 building (started: 20141113 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 19 DONE (finished: 20141113 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/19.changes ===
<Mirv> mornings
<oSoMoN> trainguards: hey, can silo 6 be published, please?
<oSoMoN> ping, any trainguards around?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: o/
<Mirv> publishing
<oSoMoN> Mirv, note that there are packaging changes, they have already been acked by kenvandine
<oSoMoN> Mirv, see his approval here: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/sanity-unit-tests/+merge/241543
<Mirv> oSoMoN: oh, excellent, I was just about to ping og_ra on them
<ogra_> heh
<Mirv> oSoMoN: that doesn't include the autopilot dep changes though
<oSoMoN> ah, right, it doesn’t indeed
<oSoMoN> ogra_ to the rescue? ;)
<Mirv> yes. ogra_ : https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-006-2-publish/37/artifact/packaging_changes_webbrowser-app_0.23+15.04.20141113-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> looks correct, autopilot-touch depends on python3-autopilot plus autopilot-qt5 which depends on libautopilot-qt
<ogra_> hmm, i hate that i cant see which section these changes are in
<Mirv> ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/depend-on-autopilot-touch/+merge/240039
<ogra_> yeah, doesnt help :P
<Mirv> well that of course doesn't help :D
<Mirv> I agree, it's annoying
<ogra_> (same diff)
<Mirv> you can guess since you see the first line of description...
<oSoMoN> yup, it would be cool to be able to display the entire file in launchpad’s diffs
<ogra_> ok, took a bit (dug up the complete file from the branch) ...
<ogra_> ACK
<Mirv> ACK
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: Could you file a bug on Launchpad itself suggesting that, please?  I had a quick look and nothing similar appears to have been filed already.
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, sure, will do
<oSoMoN> ogra_, Mirv: thanks!
<oSoMoN> lp timed out when trying to file a bug against it :/
<oSoMoN> now it got through
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, bug #1392282
<ubot5> bug 1392282 in Launchpad itself "Feature request: show entire file in diffs generated for merge requests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1392282
<ogra_> it just wants to make you think twice ;)
<oSoMoN> or it’s a clever way of devising the perfect product: no bug reports, no bugs :)
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: thanks
<cjwatson> timeout> oops id or it didn't happen :)
<oSoMoN> darn, I close the page, didn’t keep the oops id at hand
<oSoMoN> s/close/closed/
<cjwatson> (but it might just be one of the gazillion problems that will be fixed once the new database servers are installed)
<bzoltan> slangasek: We need your eyes on the new qtbase candidate which brings the multiarch cross supporting qmake
<Mirv> slangasek: there's a debdiff of Zoltan's work at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/190250795/qtbase-opensource-src_5.3.2%2Bdfsg-4ubuntu2_5.3.2%2Bdfsg-4ubuntu3~vivid1~test1.diff.gz (don't mind the changelog stuff, I'd do a proper build after there's agreement on the method)
<mvo_> Mirv: nice, that looks pretty straightforward
<boiko> robru: hi, would you mind reconfiguring vivid silo 22 again? I had to add one more MR to it
<Mirv> boiko: he's not awake for 3.5h more hours, but I'm here for a bit still
<boiko> Mirv: ah ok, would you mind reconfiguring the silo then?
<Mirv> boiko: yep already done
<boiko> Mirv: thanks!
<silDroid> Hello!
<silDroid> Dropped in for a moment to check how things are going
<silDroid> I see the landing gates are closed already?
<silDroid> Any topblockers remaining? :)
<ogra_> silDroid, sure, lots
<ogra_> silDroid, but we have a ggood RC candidate
<ogra_> looks like we'll make it for tomorrow promotion ;)
<silDroid> No waaay!
<ogra_> processes processes processes ;)
 * ogra_ does the ballemt
<ogra_> *ballmer
<silDroid> Anyway, great news, thanks for handling this guys
<silDroid> My turn in the queue, good luck everyone and keep on rocking!
<silDroid> See you later ;)
<silDroid> o/
<sergiusens> ogra_: do I need to bribe you these days for silos?
<sergiusens> or Mirv and rsalveti still good candidates?
 * sergiusens wants one for line 72
<sergiusens> should be a quick one
<rsalveti> I can do it
<ogra_> sergiusens, Mirv and robru are the trainguards
<ogra_> i do the landing tea, duties beyond that
<ogra_> *team too :P
<rsalveti> sergiusens: silo 6
<sergiusens> ogra_: so you are above everyone? sort of like a manager :-P
<sergiusens> rsalveti: thanks
<ogra_> kind of ... the amount of meetings i have agrees
<Mirv> ogra_: one landing tea for me, please!
 * ogra_ goes brewing :)
 * Mirv likes fast service
<jgdx> cihelp: we (uss team) are having some issues with the otto test runner e.g. [1]. Tests are failing, then timing out, then a Java error. Any clues as to why this happens? Thanks! :) [1] https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-vivid/109/consoleFull
<davmor2> ogra_: you don't do landing coffees man you're a drinkist who knew
<ogra_> davmor2, lol, for myself i only do coffees :) but there is a missus here in the house too ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: oh you mean there is a boss in the house right ;)
<ogra_> yeah :)
<fginther> jgdx, I'll take a look. First question I have, are these desktop tests providing useful results over the tests that are running on touch?
<jgdx> fginther, yes, they have so far.
<jdstrand> trainguards: can I have a silo for line 73?
<ogra_> robru, you around ?
<bzoltan> slangasek: ping
<slangasek> bzoltan: hi
<bzoltan> slangasek:  would you have few secs to check my change proposal for the qtbase packaging?
<bzoltan> slangasek: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-016
<bzoltan> slangasek: details -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/kubuntu-packaging/qt5-qmake-cross-armhf/+merge/241568
<bzoltan> slangasek:  this will enable the SDK to use the x86 qmake binary with the armhf dev packages... namingly enable the qmake project types in multiarch click chroots
<slangasek> bzoltan: currently on a call, sorry
<bzoltan> slangasek:  no worries :) pong me when you have few minutes for me
<robru> ogra_: hey what's up?
<robru> jdstrand: rtm 2
<jdstrand> robru: thanks!
<robru> jdstrand: you're welcome
<ogra_> robru, just wanted to know if you are there since you werent at the meeting ... (i would have looked for another llander for the US TZ then)
<robru> ogra_: ah sorry, just missed my alarm. I'm around now if you need me to handle anything
<ogra_> robru, no, all fine ... RTM is still frozen hard anyway
<brendand_> ogra_, it's starting to look like this MTP issue is real
<ogra_> brendand_, hmm, hwo long/often do i need to connect to actually see it
<ogra_> (i tried three times since the meeting and cant manage to get it)
<brendand_> ogra_, you have to leave the device disconnected for a little while
<ogra_> bah ... and saying that  ...
<ogra_> i did
<ogra_> three times
<ogra_> and just tried again now
<ogra_> and got it :(
<brendand_> ogra_, and i rolled back to 151 and couldn't get it
<ogra_> brendand_, but
<ogra_> brendand_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8991048/
<ogra_> this is clearly a hos issue
<ogra_> *host
<ogra_> please check your PC logs
<brendand_> ogra_, which log was that?
<ogra_> dmesg on my laptop
<ogra_> there is either something going on on kernel level on the device or on driver level on the PC
<brendand_> ogra_, i actually get http://paste.ubuntu.com/8991087/
<brendand_> ogra_, so what's the deal with it working on 151 then?
<ogra_> brendand_, that log looks fine
<ogra_> and i have to take back everything i said ... my screen was locked
 * ogra_ slaps forehead
<brendand_> ogra_, are you looking the directory i told you or seeing what nautilus is doing?
<ogra_> brendand_, not yet ... i was double clicking nautilus and noticed it didnt open the device
<ogra_> then checked my dmesg
<brendand_> ogra_, didn't open at all?
<ogra_> but indeed you need to unlock the screen before connecting
<ogra_> totally forgot about that
<brendand_> ogra_, well you can unlock after too
<ogra_> right
<brendand_> ogra_, if the phone is locked then there will be something in 'ls $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/gvfs' but nothing in that directory
<ogra_> confirmed
<brendand_> ogra_, if it's unlocked then you will see directories for the Internal storage and SD card
<brendand_> ogra_, unless you get the bug described then there will be nothing in gvfs
<ogra_> right
<brendand_> ogra_, davmor2 confirmed independently
<davmor2> ogra_: it's true sorry I blame you, brendand_ is nice and blames cyphermox
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ status mtp-server
<ogra_> mtp-server stop/waiting
<ogra_> thats probably the reason
<brendand_> ogra_, yeah that would be it i guess
<brendand_> ogra_, but why did it stop? there's no crash file
<ogra_> yep, a "start mtp-server" and re-plugging fixes it
<ogra_> no crash file ...
<brendand_> ogra_, indeed
<brendand_> ogra_, well we can't expect our users to know to do that
<brendand_> ogra_, obviously
<brendand_> ogra_, so you can confirm it too then?
<ogra_> yes
<brendand_> ogra_, obviously :)
<ogra_> just looking at the last changes
<brendand_> ogra_, silo 18 was about mtp
<brendand_> ogra_, landed around 155/156
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/190012631/mtp_0.0.4%2B14.10.20140909~rtm-0ubuntu1_0.0.4%2B15.04.20141104~rtm-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<ogra_> oops
<ogra_> LP fooled me
<ogra_> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/189438431/mtp_0.0.4%2B15.04.20141103~rtm-0ubuntu1_0.0.4%2B15.04.20141104~rtm-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<ogra_> thats the right diff
<ogra_> cyphermox, why did we add all this dbus stuff instead of blantly make it sleep 10 sec ?
<ogra_> olli, so thats pretty bad news :(
<cyphermox> where?
<brendand_> ogra_, well we just need to get a fix and retest it tomorrow
<olli> ogra_, what
<ogra_> cyphermox, in pre-start of mtp-server ...
<ogra_> olli, mtp is broken
<brendand_> olli, we found a bug where mtp stops working if you leave the device disconnected for a little while
<brendand_> olli, it's a regression from the last promotion
<ogra_> brendand_, so you think just atomic testing is enough for that ?
<ogra_> no full re-test needed ?
<brendand_> ogra_, of the whole image? if that's the only thing that lands?
<ogra_> brendand_, well ... (silent sigh) .... slangasek uploaded his livecd-rootfs change ... so shorts will be gone (which is wanted but adds another diff)
<olli> pmcgowan, ^
<ogra_> brendand_, i assume thats no biggie though
<brendand_> ogra_, :/ this is why things need to be actually frozen
<ogra_> brendand_, yes, i only saw the upload today when checking rtm-changes
<brendand_> ogra_, anyway we found the bug, now we need to deal with it
<ogra_> brendand_, right, i was fearing a full re-test run
<ogra_> if we can handle that atomic then it is fine
<brendand_> ogra_, if a full retest is really warranted then we might do that
<brendand_> ogra_, not sure if jibel is around but it's probably up to him
 * brendand_ needs to go make dinner
<brendand_> i'll come back later to find out what's happening
<jibel> if the change impacts the upstart job of mtp-server only, I tihnk it's safe to re-run the sanity tests + regressions tests of mtp
<olli> ogra_, we might want to discuss whether it makes sense to pursue the promotion or not
<olli> +to discuss whether
<ogra_> olli, well, if we can just do an atomic re-test of the change we are still on schedule
<ogra_> seems QA thinks thats possible
<jibel> ogra_, however there is the livecd-rootfs change.
<ogra_> jibel, which just removed the shorts .click
<ogra_> jibel, i could also temporary roll that one back for this one build and re-land it
<ogra_> if that makes you feel better (though i generally trust slangasek's code usually)
<robru> ogra_: hey, question for you. I need to test some changes to the way the train builds source packages. the one I've chosen at random for testing takes a little while to build and is slowing my ability to iterate. Can you think of any source packages which we normally release through the train which is just a super trivial package that can be built
<robru> near-instantly?
<ogra_> jibel, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/190258118/livecd-rootfs_2.257_2.257%2Brtm.1.diff.gz
<jibel> ogra_, yeah expect the unexpected
<jibel> ok
<ogra_> easy to roll back
<ogra_> if needed
<ogra_> robru, hmm
<ogra_> robru, ubuntu-touch-session is only processing .install files iirc
<robru> ogra_: thanks
<slangasek> ogra_: what's the argument for rolling back livecd-rootfs?  I was told this needed to be out for RTM
<ogra_> slangasek, we are in a hard freeze for RC
<slangasek> and there are no code changes here, just adding one click to the exclusion list
<ogra_> slangasek, and we found a regression that wequires us to re-roll
<ogra_> slangasek, right, i think jibel agrees
<slangasek> ogra_: ok
<ogra_> slangasek, and if disagreement comes up i'll take care to temporarily revert that (but dropping one click wont do harm to testing imho)
<cyphermox> ogra_: mtp isn't broken, it's unnecessary to add straight sleep and sleep if the greeter is already available
<cyphermox> ogra_: this definitely isn't brendand_'s issue if it works for a while and later stops
<ogra_> hmm, k
<ogra_> cyphermox, the gadget is fine too ... else adb wouldnt work straight away ... and it wasnt broken in 151 which was tested for several days
<cyphermox> well, for some reason the usb device fails after a while, this has nothing to do with dbus or upstart
<ogra_> right, but it didnt happen a few images ago ... must be something recent
<cyphermox> yes, we should find what recent change made this fail
<cyphermox> or if it's something that has always been the case, just never noticed before
<olli> ogra_, pls let me know the final verdict
<cyphermox> brendand_: is there nothing in syslog?
<ogra_> olli, yeah, seems we dont know what causes it :(
<olli> again, aborting and rerouting QA efforts is a valid option in my books
<pmcgowan> or when it started
<ogra_> cyphermox, well, mtp-server iis clearly not running when this happens
<ogra_> olli, re-routing ?
<olli> what we discussed earlier, regression/promotion vs silo testing
<ogra_> olli, that would mean another three days for an image before we can promote
<cyphermox> ogra_: it wouldn't be if the usb device got reset
<olli> ogra_, understood
<ogra_> since it would have to be re-tested from scratch
<olli> ogra_, all I am saying is that we should discuss how to proceed when we know what's up with mtp
<ogra_> olli, the way they want to do it is to fix the issue and validate on top of the tested one ... that way we can still be on time (if a fix is found tonight)
<cyphermox> ogra_: is there nothing in syslog that indicates the usb device got reset?
<olli> ogra_, understood, this is assuming it's a contained fix
<olli> so, let's see what the issue is
<ogra_> cyphermox, there is some gadget noise, but i'm not  sure thats not just the plug/unplug of the cable http://paste.ubuntu.com/8991493/
<ogra_> and it isnt unusual
<cyphermox> is it?
<ogra_> gadget: high-speed config #1: android is a plug event
<ogra_> try yourself
<cyphermox> working on it.
<cyphermox> wait a second
<cyphermox> brendand_: what computer are you using for this?
<cyphermox> are you plugging in to USB 2.0 or USB 3.0 ports?
<ogra_> [3630479.605545] usb 2-1.4.3.1: new high-speed USB device number 31 using ehci-pci
<ogra_> i'm in 2.0 here
<cyphermox> yeah, figured
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> wait
<ogra_> lol
<cyphermox> I'm probably never going to be able to reproduce this with this computer, I need to get the other, just a minute.
 * ogra_ uses not the terminal logged into his desktop this time :P
<ogra_> [532498.720830] usb 3-1: new high-speed USB device number 19 using xhci_hcd
<ogra_> 3.0
<ogra_> cyphermox, what i dont get is that adb stays rock stable while this happens
<cyphermox> and is that the computer on which you're able to reproduce the issue?
<ogra_> the gadget doesnt get reset
<ogra_> yes
<cyphermox> the gadget doesn't, but the usb device might
<ogra_> E1113 19:59:21.748877  6737 MtpServer.cpp:174] request read returned -1: Input/output error [5]
<ogra_> I1113 19:59:22.480207  6768 server.cpp:419] MTP server starting...
<ogra_> thats from mtp-server.log
<cyphermox> I know
<ogra_> but i guess you have seen that already
<ogra_> how does MtpServer.cpp talk to the device ?
<ogra_> any dbus involved ?
<ogra_> (i guess not)
<cyphermox> how would there be?
<cyphermox> it's straight USB
<ogra_> right
<cyphermox> that's why you get I/O errors, at some point you're trying to read from the device, but it got reset or something, so that read fails
<ogra_> how about suspended ?
<ogra_> (but why would adb not be suspended then)
<cyphermox> and then you're probably hitting that multiple times while as you plug in, the device is trying to settle
<ogra_> right, you get the upstart event from the plug
<cyphermox> because adb never gets stopped, it just runs, no?
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> so upstart likely gives up on mtp-server after a while
<ogra_> well, adb needs the gadget available
<cyphermox> I'd like to try respawn limit unlimited after I'm done trying to reproduce this bug
<ogra_> it dies if it isnt there
<cyphermox> the gadget is available
<cyphermox> seven minutes to go
<ogra_> ?
<cyphermox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mtp/+bug/1392405 steps to reproduce
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1392405 in mtp (Ubuntu) "MTP device cannot be mounted after some time" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> heh, i didnt time it for that long
<cyphermox> nah, it doesn't have to be that long
<brendand_> cyphermox, no i just asked davmor2 to do 15 minutes to make sure
<cyphermox> it's not necessary to wait that long
<brendand_> cyphermox, i've had it happen after much shorter periods of time
<cyphermox> it's usb, nothing is timed
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, this is my syslog at the time mtp log says it first failed http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8991687/
<ogra_> its krillin, you never know :P
<pmcgowan> thats from my mako, I can check the other they are both with the issue
<cyphermox> trying something, now I just need to wait two minutes so I can actually see the difference in timestamps in the logs
<davmor2> cyphermox: I just put in the steps I followed for it to work
<cyphermox> I have a fix ready
<brendand_> cyphermox, \o/
<cyphermox> this wouldn't be some new bug though
<ogra_> but a new manifestation
<cyphermox> not even
<cyphermox> just new people noticing it
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> that would be owrrying though
<ogra_> *worrying too
<ogra_> given these same people test every image
<cyphermox> they don't always test the same way the exact same things
<brendand_> cyphermox, no - it doesn't happen on 151
<cyphermox> and there's a bit of luck involved
<ogra_> brendand_, you won the lottery ;)
<cyphermox> yeah, seems better
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah but when you test the image it's one test after another the phone isn't idle for long so it wouldn't show up :)
<jibel> cyphermox, it's recent and not luck
<cyphermox> jibel: it's debatable. The only reason you weren't seeing this while the previous version was in use is that it would fail before you'd get to that point
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, we need to add some long time tests perhaps
<cyphermox> and before that, you still had the same issue
<davmor2> ogra_: not to the sanity tests, the idea there is they are quick not long :P
<ogra_> davmor2, i bet you nnever hit the UI hang either in normal testing ... typically only something you see after long time usage
<davmor2> ogra_: indeed I think you spout rubbish when you go on about these hangs ;)
<ogra_> haha
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I see that error in a log I have from Monday if that means anything
<ogra_> pmcgowan, what error ?
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: how should we proceed to land the fix, silo as per usual, or skip some steps and upload somewhere else?
<pmcgowan> E1110 11:56:05.048171  2794 MtpServer.cpp:169] request read returned -1: Input/output error [5]
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, silo per usual
<ogra_> cyphermox, right, silo it, have davmor2, brendand_ or jibel test and sign off the silo and i'll roll an image once it landed
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, do you understand when it was introduced or revealed?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ah, i thought you referred to the syslog paste :)
<cyphermox> it's probably from the first version of mtp ever released, just got hidden by the previous greeter issue
<pmcgowan> ogra_, sorry no the mtp server log
<pmcgowan> ah right, the greeter messages go away then
<cyphermox> if someone could appropriate bless https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mtp/+bug/1392405 that would be helpful
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1392405 in mtp (Ubuntu) "MTP device cannot be mounted after some time" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> pmcgowan, olli ^^
<pmcgowan> on it
 * ogra_ looks at the MP
<cyphermox> ogra_: want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/mtp/lp1392405/+merge/241733 ?
<cyphermox> ah, yeah
<ogra_> cyphermox, to slow, already approved :P
<cyphermox> ack
<cyphermox> robru: can I haz a silo for line 74 please?
<ogra_> can you silo it yourself ?
<ogra_> or that :)
<cyphermox> ah, actually I could just assign it myself
<ogra_> yeah
<cyphermox> vivid first, then rtm
<ogra_> tsk
<cyphermox> ah, I see, spreadshett issue for me
<robru> cyphermox: need help?
<robru> cyphermox: my mouse cursor has gone invisible for some reason so I'm totally flying blind right now...
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, doesnt it already try to restart for a full 30 secs?
<cyphermox> maybe, just waiting for google to let me refresh
<robru> yeah spreadsheet seems down
<cyphermox> robru: I think I'm good now, I'll do the assign myself
<robru> cyphermox: coo
<cyphermox> oh wait, no
<robru> l
<cyphermox> well, one day
<cyphermox> alright, silo 15
<olli> cyphermox, thx for the quick fix
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, can you explain a bit how this will fix it, it seems it tried a long time to respawn even now
<olli> ogra_, if that's the remedy, then I think we are all +1 on your & QA's proposal of continueing with business as usual
<ogra_> olli, right, let QA sign off the fix in the silo first :)
<olli> ogra_, just early unblocking the best case scenario
<ogra_> yep
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: what do you mean?
<ogra_> i just want to see QA give a thumbs up for the fix
<cyphermox> it's not about time but about the number of tries
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, sure but why wouldnt it restart within 30 secs
<cyphermox> I'm not sure where you get the 30 seconds from
<cyphermox> mtp runs when usb is connected, and stop when usb is disconnected, it's really only that
<cyphermox> but as you connect or disconnect it, there is a short period of time where the usb device might come up and down a few times as it gets ready
<cyphermox> and that's what is causing the issue
<cyphermox> if it does that while mtp is starting (or stopping, really), eventually upstart would give up trying to restart mtp-server since it appears to not be useful
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, if I look at my mtp server log I see it try to start over a period of 30 secs, unlesss I read it wrong
<cyphermox> pmcgowan: I see what you mean now, indeed it's no longer being stopped at all. *sigh*
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, ogra_should we revert that last upstart change?
<cyphermox> no
<ogra_> pmcgowan, no, it will fix it
<ogra_> or work around it
<cyphermox> I never touched the server low-level read code before, that will need to be improved but it will take longer to fix
<cyphermox> for what we're trying to do now, the upstart fix will do the job
<olli> ogra_, cyphermox, no witchhunt, but do we know whether this is a regression and if so, when it slipped in
<cyphermox> it's not a regression, it has always been an issue, or at least easily since last year
<ogra_> olli, no, this has been broken since day one, the recent change just exposes it more
<ogra_> olli, there is some issue with how mtp talks to USB
<cyphermox> robru: ^
<ogra_> cyphermox, hmm, was there any reason to not land in parallel ?
 * ogra_ fears we wont have QA people alive anymore one the rtm silo is availabel for signoff
<cyphermox> nothing is truly in parallel, stuff just gets synced
<ogra_> should have just dput'ed to both silos and manually megred the branch :)
<cyphermox> robru: can you poke like 75 appropriately so things work?
<jibel> ogra_, cyphermox what's the ETA for the rtm silo?
<ogra_> jibel, well, as long as it now takes to assign an rtm silo and build (plus a short test i guess)
<ogra_> 30min ? 1h at most i would hope
<cyphermox> it shouldn't even take that long
<fginther> jgdx, current round of otto issues have been resolved. A rerun of the MP you pointed me to is now passing - https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-vivid/115/
<ogra_> cyphermox, well, depends if it ever starts :P
<cyphermox> robru: ping
<cyphermox> heh
<cyphermox> ok, rtm 13
<cyphermox> now to copy
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox: When the mtp upstart silo is ready, I'll take it.
<ogra_> just dupt the vivid source package worst case
<ogra_> *dput even
<cyphermox> well, using copy package, that's exactly what I'm going to be doing
<ogra_> cool
<cyphermox> there, copied... now to poke jenkins
<cyphermox> ToyKeeper: despite what the spreadsheet or jenkins might be saying, the package is built and published in the PPA, so you can test it when you want
<cyphermox> oh wait
<cyphermox> I suck
<cyphermox> it *hasn't* been published yet :)
<ToyKeeper> Heh, I'll wait a few, then.  :)
<robru> cyphermox: are you binary copying or source copying?
<cyphermox> I was doing a binary copy
<robru> cyphermox: oh ok, carry on
<robru> cyphermox: source copies without manglign the version for rtm are frowned upon
<cyphermox> ToyKeeper: it is published now
<cyphermox> robru: yeah
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox: That's silo 13?  (woot, lucky number 13)
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> in rtm
<olli> ogra_, cyphermox et al, jfunk just sent out some guidance how to proceed with the mtp issue in terms of promotion etc
<ogra_> where did that go ?
<ToyKeeper> Planning to test the diff in detail, and otherwise stack on existing regression test results from 159.
<jfunk> ogra_: should be in your mail?
 * ogra_ guesses his mailserver is still busy processing warthogs :P
<jfunk> lol
<ToyKeeper> Oh, plus sanity on 161.  :)
<ogra_> jfunk, did you mean 160 ?
<ogra_> (we are at 159, the re-build for the fix will be 160)
<jfunk> ogra_: yeah, for some reason 161 was bandied about, I thought it was due to the fix which went in for spanish build
<jgdx> fginther, woot, thanks a bunch.
<ogra_> jfunk, the fix for the spanish image wont affect the other ... version wise
 * ogra_ checks the spanish channel
<ogra_> yeah, that has version 105
<jfunk> so yeah, feel free to clarify on the thread
<jfunk> sry for any confusion
<ogra_> well, i'm not sure if the fix for the spanish translation has landed yet
<cwayne> it has
<ogra_> so this could be 106 or 107 ... the normal channel will be and stay 160 though
<ogra_> ah, then it should become 106
<ogra_> great, same digits ... just different order :)
<cwayne> but there's another fix incoming though (the scopes order had been wrong
<ogra_> bah, you broke the number scheme then :P
 * ogra_ decided to buold 10 no-change images in the normal channel so it can be 107 and 170 
<cwayne> lol
<ogra_> that will only dely us by 15h ...
<ogra_> *delay
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox: Er, W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-013/ubuntu-rtm/dists/devel/main/binary-armhf/Packages  403  Forbidden
<cyphermox> well, the dist isn't devel...
<cyphermox> that should be pointing to 14.09 should it not?
<ogra_> yes
<ToyKeeper> I'm checking my citrain tools now...  this worked last time I tried it.
<ToyKeeper> I think it's because devel-proposed points at 14.09-proposed, but that pointer isn't synced everywhere.
<ToyKeeper> Easy enough to avoid.  :)
<jdstrand> fyi, rtm silo 002 testing passed. I'm not going to mark it until I get the ok to push it
<jdstrand> I did add something to the Comments to that effect
<ogra_> jdstrand, nothing lands without QA signoff anyway
<jdstrand> well, I guess I can mark it
<ogra_> right
<pmcgowan> ogra_, did you test 13 already?
<pmcgowan> how fitting
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ToyKeeper is on it ... just waiting for a go ... then i'll roll a new image
<ToyKeeper> Yes, it's in progress.
<ogra_> pmcgowan, as someone who could repro it before you could indeed test it too to confirm it is gone for you ;)
<ogra_> as extra datapoint
<pmcgowan> yep installing now
<pmcgowan> it seems to be recovering but so many retries
<ogra_> yeah, it will need a better fix later
<ogra_> but we know that
<ToyKeeper> Not sure if it's a fluke or not, but this is also the first time in months I've seen mtp not show the SD card and its contents multiple times.
<ogra_> nice
<alecu> ToyKeeper: hi! can you check if the app store shows empty for you too? we suspect something is wrong with our servers.
<ogra_> alecu, popey saw that +
<ogra_> (while nobody on the same immage in the meeting he showed it could reproduce)
<ToyKeeper> alecu: Yes, it seems to be empty.
<ToyKeeper> Way to go, you broke the internet?
<alecu> ogra_: hmmm.... so it might be only some of the servers
<pmcgowan> searching finds apps though
<alecu> pmcgowan: good point
<ogra_> alecu, well, i can it repro now as well
<ogra_> alecu, i couldnt 5h ago when popey showed it to us
<alecu> ogra_: so, it seems the store front is broken, and it has propagated to the other servers too
<ToyKeeper> Search works, as pmcgowan found.
<ogra_> yeap
<alecu> great, I'm pinging the server guys, hopefully there's somebody around still
<ToyKeeper> Click updates seem to work too.  (at least, the updates tool finds new revs)
<ogra_> oh
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, scratch that news about no duplicated inodes.  That bug is still present.
<ogra_> jfunk, it just strikes me that a new music app was approved today ... the new one might need re-testing too
<dobey> yeah, it's just the departments/hilights in the store that seems to be broken
 * ogra_ forgot about the app store
<popey> yeah, broken here too
<ogra_> jfunk, it will be in the 160 build
<ogra_> brendand, ^^^can we make sure music gets some extra love tomorrow ?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, oh why did that land during lockdown?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, the bug was approved ... coordination issue
<ogra_> sorry, i think that was my fault
<brendand> ogra_, oopsie
<pmcgowan> ogra_, first one of the year
<brendand> ogra_, seems like we left the freezer door open these few days :P
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<jfunk> ogra_: can you add that to the email for me
<jfunk> brendand: can you let the team know
<ogra_> jfunk, indeed
<brendand> no biggie - as long as we don't get hit by another regression
<ogra_> well, iits a completely new app ... cant have regressions only new bugs :P
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, so when the server reports that read error, why is it restarted
<alecu> ogra_: can you confirm it was 5 hours ago that popey found the problem, and not something like three? (there was a change server side three hours ago)
<popey> alecu: it was 17:05 UTC
<ToyKeeper> MTP looks good.
<ogra_> yay
<alecu> popey: great, thanks.
<ogra_> cyphermox, land it !!
<popey> alecu: what I saw was text under icons, but no icons
<dobey> popey: ok, that was probably a separate issue
<popey> k
<alecu> popey: ah.... that sounds like a different issue. Right now we are not seeing any results at all.
<dobey> no icons == unity8 failed to load the icons for some reason
<ToyKeeper> So, new build and then we'll continue the regression suite.
<popey> alecu: yes, this is not the same thing
<pmcgowan> ToyKeeper, can you check your log
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, yeah, take a break while we build it :)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, one sec
<dobey> no results at all == omgwtf :)
<alecu> popey: thanks for pointing it out
<pmcgowan> ogra_, question here it seems it is continually trying to restart when there is no connection so the phone never suspends
<ogra_> pmcgowan, the server is restarted because there is an issue with the USB communication (the core issue we need to fix)
<ToyKeeper> pmcgowan: Lots and lots of retries in the log.
<pmcgowan> so it continues to respawn until the usb is connected?
<ogra_> yes
<pmcgowan> but the phone will never sleep then
<ogra_> it should be constantly running
<ogra_> why is that ?
<pmcgowan> I am asking
<ogra_> a userspace app shouldnt be able to keep the phone up
<ogra_> not that way at least
<pmcgowan> hmm
<ogra_> you might lose more cycles due to the log writing but thats all
<ToyKeeper> pmcgowan: However, the retries paused for about 2 minutes at a time, starting about 5 minutes after the phone turned its screen off.  The pauses were intermittent though; sometimes it just kept retrying.
<pmcgowan> we wake up every 5 mins for push to check things
<ToyKeeper> So, do we proceed or do we wait on a proper fix instead of the band-aid we just tested?
<ogra_> yeah, it isnt the preocess that wakes up the device
<ogra_> it just participates
<ogra_> (which is what i meant by "lose some cycles for log writing)
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, that might take a few days
<ogra_> and rolling back would bring us back actual  mtp crashes ...
<ogra_> i think thats the best compromise atm
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yeah its ok but the push thing makes it worse, and I am not clear why its more frequent than every 5 mins here
<alecu> popey: ToyKeeper: ogra_: pmcgowan: the store seems to have returned to normal now, thanks for the help diagnosing this.
<popey> alecu: so it has, well done! :D
<alecu> what I did was just pinging the right people :P
<pmcgowan> ogra_, any idea what else is setting a 5 min wakeup timer
<ogra_> pmcgowan, nope
<ogra_> pmcgowan, how do you verify that btw ? you are aware that adb wont let the dveice sleep, right ?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, yes, looking at the log while it was disconnected
<pmcgowan> there are clearly two 5 min timers
<pmcgowan> one matches push client
<ogra_> there is cron once per hour ... not sure what other bits run on a 5min cadence though
 * ogra_ hugs cyphermox 
 * ogra_ thinks ubuntu-touch-session will start glowing at some point at that speed of rebuilds 
<pmcgowan> ogra_, its only on the krillin, mako is fine just push wakeups
<pmcgowan> dunno
<ogra_> pmcgowan, well, then i blame the custom tarball or device tarball
<pmcgowan> possible, will file a bug in case
<ogra_> either something in the android buold on krillin or some scope
<cwayne> scope shouldnt have the ability to do that even if it wanted to
<ogra_> liar :P
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel$ rmadison mtp|grep 14.09
<ogra_>  mtp | 0.0.4+15.04.20141104~rtm-0ubuntu1 | ubuntu-rtm/14.09/universe          | source
<ogra_>  mtp | 0.0.4+15.04.20141113-0ubuntu1     | ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed/universe | source
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel$
<ogra_> (i meant the bot, not you cwayne )
<pmcgowan> cwayne, maybe see if you have similar https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1392517
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1392517 not found
<pmcgowan> yeah I know
<cwayne> in the midle of a flash, will check when its done
<ogra_> image build triggered
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 160 building (started: 20141113 23:15) ===
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs watching https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-14
<ogra_> great, rootfses built ... another 30-45min for system-image to import it
<cyphermox> cool
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 160 DONE (finished: 20141114 00:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/160.changes ===
<ogra_> voila
 * ogra_ is off 
<ogra_> happy testing :)
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 20 building (started: 20141114 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 20 DONE (finished: 20141114 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20.changes ===
<Mirv> mornings
<robru> Mirv: gooooood morning!
<Mirv> rise & shine
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I pinged slangasek yesterday, he ponged back, but he was very busy. Should we find an other guru to meditate on the change?
<Mirv> bzoltan: I'm not sure who else would be as good a choice
<bzoltan> Mirv:  for me anybody who is licensed to ack such package change is good
<Mirv> bzoltan: I'd say it's mostly Steve we can reach https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-foundations-team/+members
<Mirv> bzoltan: maybe though some of the core-devs? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+members I'm not sure which of them are involved in the cross building efforts that could have a comment on it
<bzoltan> Mirv: ehh... you are right, we need slangasek on this
<popey> gah, bug 1392587
<ubot5> bug 1392587 in Ubuntu Music App ""Play in music app" fails from My Music scope" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1392587
<ToyKeeper> popey: Somehow, the new music app slipped into 160.  :(
<ToyKeeper> It really wasn't ready to land yet.
<ToyKeeper> Three boots out of four, its primary function (play) failed.
<popey> ToyKeeper: been trying to reproduce what you have on that bug and can't yet
<ToyKeeper> The ease of triggering it could be related to the amount of music on the SD card.
<ToyKeeper> Just a hunch, since I have something like 1.5 GB of music on my card.
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:/media/phablet/SDCARD$ du -hs Music/
<popey> 8.7G	Music/
<popey> unlikely
<jibel> ToyKeeper, I can partially reproduce the bug, the song plays in music app but the progress bar stays on 0
<ToyKeeper> Basically, flash, boot, immediately go to the music scope and try to "play in music app" a song.
<jibel> ToyKeeper, if you can reproduce can you attach /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.music_music_<someversion>.log
<jibel> ToyKeeper, and dig this directory for any other relevant information
<jibel> iahmad, if you can reproduce can you confirm the report
<jibel> popey, is reverting the music app in the store an option?
<jibel> ToyKeeper, for me the music app plays but is completely frozen
<jibel> I cannot tap anything on the UI
<ToyKeeper> Interesting.  Doesn't sound like the same symptoms, but it could be related.
<ToyKeeper> For me, when it works it works pretty well.  But it doesn't usually work.
<ToyKeeper> Any function which leads to the "Now playing" screen just ... does nothing.
<iahmad> jibel, here is what I am seeing, go to music scope, tap on a song, tap on Play in music app => musick app launches => tap on play button => nothing happens
<jibel> iahmad, add your comments to bug 1392587
<ubot5> bug 1392587 in Ubuntu Music App ""Play in music app" fails from My Music scope" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1392587
<popey> jibel: it's an option
<popey> would need an image rebuild
<jibel> popey, fix or revert, it would need a respin anyway
<popey> yes
<popey> iahmad: you shouldn't need to tap play
<popey> iahmad: if you launch a song from the music scope just leave it, it *should* play
<iahmad> popey, that's definitely not happening
<popey> it was for me 5 mins ago, multiple times.
<popey> trying to reproduce
<dbarth_> good morning
<dbarth_> trainguards: can i get a vivid silo for line 77
<dbarth_> ?
<popey> having slight issues given I just flashed my device and now I see this http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-11-14-083040.png
<popey> gah, phone is now in a unity restart loop
 * popey wipes
<ToyKeeper> I added some logs to the bug.
<brendand> how the hell could the new music app not be working ?
<popey> this is what I don't understand.
<popey> I had it working just now repeatedly. couldn't get it to fail.
<popey> so I'm wiping my phone to re-test again.
<popey> file:///usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.music/2.0.738/meta-database.js:37: Error: no such table: queue Unable to execute statement
<popey> suspect
<brendand> popey, did it in some way depend on something the old app put in place?
<ToyKeeper> TBH, it looks kind of similar to what the gallery app does when it gets invoked via scope the first time instead of normally as an app.
<ToyKeeper> After it works once, it seems to work pretty consistently.
<popey> this scenario wasn't tested 1) flash phone, 2) update music app (without starting 1.x music app), 3) run tests.
<brendand> popey, i was just thinking about this last night
<brendand> popey, this is exactly why ad-hoc testing sucks
<brendand> ogra_, are you in shock :)
<ToyKeeper> Looks like everything is in good hands...  I'm going to go force myself to sleep instead of staying up 'till dawn again.
<popey> thanks ToyKeeper !
<brendand> ToyKeeper, thanks !
<popey> really appreciate you testing it so hard ☻
<jibel> Thanks ToyKeeper, sleep well!
<brendand> hmm - it just worked for me...
<brendand> i have my music on the sd card though...
 * brendand tries again
<popey> did you fresh flash though?
<brendand> popey, yeah
<popey> looks like the queue table doesn't exist, looks like a One Line Fix ™ to add a create table line in
<Mirv> dbarth: vivid-006
<dbarth> Mirv: ty
<brendand> popey, worked again. this time with internal music
<popey> it works via some code paths
<popey> because createQueue() gets called in some places
<popey> but not the place we need it
 * popey is testing a one line fix
<brendand> popey, do you know how that would be triggered?
<popey> yes, add songs to the play queue
<popey> it creates the queue
<popey> but if you launch from the scope, there's a missing check
<brendand> popey, ah it's launching from the scope
<popey> in clearQueue it is missing a createQueue
<popey> IMO
<popey> <- not a developer
<ogra_> subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['bzr', 'checkout', '--lightweight', u'lp:music-app', '-r', u'738', 'work']' returned non-zero exit status 3
<ogra_> hmpf
<popey> lp:music-app/remix
<ogra_> popey, i'll try to shout that very loud, lets see f the smoke test devices in lexington hear it :P
<popey> give it a ring, I hear there's some phones there
<ogra_> obviously thats the first thing all devices do after install :/ (and fail, so we dont have a single test)
<popey> bah
<popey> #blamepopey
<ogra_> nah, i told ou to let it in
<popey> \o/ one line fix worked
<ogra_> blame me
<popey> brendand: wanna test?
<popey> actually, let me fresh flash again to prove it
<brendand> popey, sure
 * popey wipes
<jibel> popey, what's the fix?
<popey> brendand: make phone writable, add new line at 36 in /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.music/2.0.738/meta-database.js
<popey>     db.transaction(
<popey>         createQueue();
<popey>         function(tx) {
<popey> the createQueue(); line
<popey> but you need to wipe all the databases to prove it
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9002135/
<popey> i am doing the nuke-and-pave option
<popey> yup, fix works
 * popey creates a merge
<nik90> ogra_: I noticed the emulator for rtm-stable which is at #6, does not go past the loading scopes screen. It keep looping at that point with the black screen and showing scopes text with a spinner. Was the emulator checked?
<nik90> ogra_: I am trying the devel-proposed channel now
<brendand> Mirv, afaict rtm landing-003 has more changes than the top blocker - what do you think?
<ogra_> img triggered
<ogra_> nik90, yes, it was
<ogra_> at lleast the x86 one
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 161 building (started: 20141114 10:55) ===
<Mirv> hmm, brendand dropped
<Mirv> but, yes
<bzoltan> slangasek: ping
<dbarth> trainguards: ping? can i get a reconfig on silo 006 (vivid) please?
<Mirv> dbarth: done
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 161 DONE (finished: 20141114 12:05) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/161.changes ===
<ogra_> gah
<ogra_> that doesnt look like it pulled the new music app in
<ogra_> popey, !
<popey> oh dear
<popey>     1.3.654 is certainly the latest version in the store.
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> heh
<popey> wassup?
<ogra_> well, my script checks if a version is bigger ...
<popey> lulz
<popey> #blameogra
<popey> well its a use case we dont do often
<ogra_> ok, all fine ... i see 1.3.654 in the manifest
<popey> but need to be able to
<ogra_> right
<popey> kk
<ogra_> i need to special case click packages here
<ogra_> debs cant go backwards
<davmor2> popey: hmmm I see a potential issue with the store then, I see a fitbit scope update and reminders update I'm assuming that this means that the store only see updates as higher numbers too
 * popey wipe/updates phone
<davmor2> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> davmor2, oh, yeah, might be
<davmor2> jibel: ^ I'm flashing and starting the sanity on 161
<ogra_> \o/
 * ogra_ upgrades
<ogra_> my OTA definitely downgraded music
 * ogra_ has the ugly pinkish back 
<ogra_> wow, after using the new one for a while the old one feels like a usability nughtmare
<ogra_> *night
<mvo> trainguard - looks like there are plenty of silos available, do you mind if I get one for click?
<mvo> trainguard I can do that all myself, just wanted to make sure I don't step on toes
<ogra_> mvo, just be aware that rtm is hard frozen
<mvo> vivid
<mvo> so all good :)
<ogra_> yeah, i assumed so, just saying :)
<mvo> yeah :)
 * ogra_ had enough accidents for one day :)
<mvo> ogra_: so 19 silos in use out of 30, am I seeing this correctly?
<ogra_> mvo, yeah
<ogra_> grab one as you like
<Mirv> mvo: you need to use "trainguards" in plural, otherwise at least I don't get a highlight :)
<mvo> ups, sorry
<mvo> Mirv: but no worries, I assigned myself a silo, seems like plenty are available right now
<Mirv> yes, I see, great!
<olli> ogra_, how are things
<ogra_> olli, final sanity test is running ... the sneaked in music app caused an issue and we rolled it back
<ogra_> olli, i think you can exppect a promotion beofre EOD though
<olli> k
<olli> ogra_, I thought we said that if we hit issues, we'd abort the promotion
 * olli reads jfunk's doc again
<ogra_> well, we're back to the state of 159 plus the mtp fix ... QA agereed to sign this off if davmor2's sanity test passes now
<ogra_> *agreed
<ogra_> we had meetings about this, no worries :)
<olli> ogra_, this is more about "does it make sense to continue or can we do something else in the meantime" ... that was the intention of jfunk's mail
<olli> but I guess it is what it is now, not complaining about getting an image promoted
<kenvandine> rvr, i don't see any new strings in that system-settings diff
<ogra_> olli, QA moved on ... there is only one person doing the final sanity testing now
<rvr> kenvandine: I was trying to confirm with brendand's silo diff tool
<rvr> kenvandine: SettingsItemTitle { text: i18n.tr ("Time zone:") } ... text: i18n.tr ("Set the time and date:") ... but that's in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/190208776/ubuntu-system-settings_0.3%2B15.04.20141112~rtm-0ubuntu1_0.3%2B15.04.20141112.1~rtm-0ubuntu1.diff.gz and I know it is not reliable.
<rvr> kenvandine: I used brendand's tool and I still see those changes to the strings. Some of them are already in Launchpad, but this one is not This string is not currently in Launchpad + text: i18n.tr("Let the phone detect your location:")
<kenvandine> rvr, that wasn't new in this diff though
<kenvandine> it just moved lines
<kenvandine> line 126 and line 136 in the diff on LP
<cjwatson> I must see about making it possible to request Launchpad to compute a diff between two arbitrary releases of the same package.  It already has that internally.
<kenvandine> cjwatson, that would rock!
<cjwatson> As well as https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/259422 of course.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 259422 in Launchpad itself "display PPA diffs against Ubuntu" [Low,Triaged]
<kenvandine> cjwatson, i've done that manually so many times in the past
<rvr> kenvandine: Yes, I can see there are lines being just moved, but that one is new
<kenvandine> rvr, that isn't new in this diff though
<davmor2> jibel, ogra_, olli: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ar4x4tOf_c14QKCyKn3r4YQnJ3AZdnEXdjTOAhyXWXU/edit?pli=1#gid=1608647582
<kenvandine> rvr, that string just moved
<ogra_> oooh the green !
<davmor2> ogra_: and don't ask me jibel gets to say the promote words
<ogra_> olli, ^^^
<rvr> kenvandine: Why it is not in launchpad, then?
<kenvandine> rvr, i have no idea
<rvr> kenvandine: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/es/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Let+the+phone+detect+your+location
<olli> ogra_, what are the final build numbers that get promoted
<kenvandine> but it was not added in this branch
<ogra_> olli, well, jfunk rightly guessed for 161 in the end :)
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/titles-uis-tweaks-rtm/+merge/241578
<kenvandine> rvr, look at line 136 there
<rvr> kenvandine: In the changelog there are two entries, one is yours and the previous one is from Sebastien Bacher
<kenvandine> yes, that string was moved in seb128's branch
<kenvandine> but not new
<olli> ogra_, and for the spanish build
<kenvandine> you can see that in the diff on LP
<jibel> davmor2, hold on if it's decided to proceed with promotion the regression test plan must be finished first. As per jfunk's email we stopped regression testing and were back to silos.
<davmor2> jibel: I did say it would be your call
<rvr> kenvandine: Hmmm... I see.
<ogra_> jibel, ugh, i thought that was still running and only stopped this morning when we found the music issue
<jibel> ogra_, there are a couple of tests not finished
<ogra_> ah, can we finish them ?
<kenvandine> rvr, oh... you filed bug 1389786 about that already :)
<ubot5> bug 1389786 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Privacy > Location is not localized" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389786
<kenvandine> rvr, which just landed in vivid
<boiko> Mirv: row 20 of the spreadsheet is marked as landed, but the MRs against telephony-service don't seem to be merged back tro trunk
<boiko> Mirv: the MRs are not marked as merged either
<ogra_> davmor2, emulator ans mako ?
<boiko> Mirv: would you mind helping me figuring out what happened?
<rvr> kenvandine: Ok, everything makes sense now
<davmor2> ogra_: yeap they need hitting too, I was just happy about the image passing for once :)
<kenvandine> rvr, cool
<davmor2> ogra_, jibel: mako flashing now
 * ogra_ hugs davmor2 
<Mirv> boiko: I don't know _what_ has happened, but indeed all the others worked fine but it, and there's no error in the clean log https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-022-3-merge-clean/4/console
<Mirv> boiko: merged and synced manually.
<davmor2> ogra_: I want a quick confirm that the emulator image is 127 right?
<ogra_> one sec
<ogra_> davmor2, yes, confirmed
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks
<boiko> Mirv: thanks
<olli> ogra_, ping
<ogra_> olli, heyx
<brendand> ogra_, does u-d-f automatically use the cached image if there is one?
<ogra_> brendand, it should (as i understand, ask sergiusens for details)
<bzoltan> slangasek:  do you think you have few minutes for the qtbase change I have proposed?
<ogra_> bzoltan, didnt mvo look at that yesterday afternoon ?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  Did he?
 * ogra_ thought he saw a lot of commenst here yesterday
<brendand> Mirv, for rtm/landing-003 i think the diff has some more changes than just the bug mentioned, do you agree?
 * ogra_ has a dejavu 
<bzoltan> ogra_: I would be happy to see any smart comments or feedback on that chnage
<ogra_> <brendand> Mirv, afaict rtm landing-003 has more changes than the top blocker - what do you think?
<ogra_> <Mirv> hmm, brendand dropped
<ogra_> <Mirv> but, yes
<brendand> ogra_, yeah connection problems today
<bzoltan> ogra_: it is a fairly big change in the debian/ space of the qtbase so it will require  a guru ack for sure
<ogra_> bzoltan> slangasek: We need your eyes on the new qtbase candidate which brings the multiarch cross supporting qmake
<ogra_> <Mirv> slangasek: there's a debdiff of Zoltan's work at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/190250795/qtbase-opensource-src_5.3.2%2Bdfsg-4ubuntu2_5.3.2%2Bdfsg-4ubuntu3~vivid1~test1.diff.gz (don't mind the changelog stuff, I'd do a proper build after there's agreement on the method)
<ogra_> <mvo_> Mirv: nice, that looks pretty straightforward
<ogra_> bzoltan, not that "lot" i seemed to remember :P
<bzoltan> bzoltan:  I was hoping for slangasek's input because we were talking about the problem this changes solves in DC
<bzoltan> ogra_: lot .. I mean a new binary package and changes in the rules file plus a new patch file
<ogra_> i mean "lot of comments from mvo"
<bzoltan> ogra_: :) the change is not that big
<bzoltan> ogra_:  ahh... sorry
<thostr_> ogra_: do you know by incident where our coverage testing results go to?
<ogra_> thostr_, nope, you have to ask QA ... brendand ^^^^^
<ogra_> i know where the sanity tests go to ...
<thostr_> righ
<ogra_> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ar4x4tOf_c14QKCyKn3r4YQnJ3AZdnEXdjTOAhyXWXU/edit?pli=1#gid=1608647582
<ogra_> thats the last sanity run
<thostr_> it can only find ci.ubuntu.com but there is very little testing visible there
<brendand> thostr_, oh the coverage dashboard?
<thostr_> brendand: yes
<brendand> thostr_, i seem to have lost the link, but alesage would know
<brendand> ogra_, 161 isn't built yet?
<ogra_> brendand, ??
<brendand> ogra_, is it built or am i just not seeing updates?
<brendand> ogra_, i may not since i'm on 3g
<ogra_> i saw the update and am running it since 2pm
<davmor2> ogra_, jibel: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/emulator.png I'd say that is working too :) still running tests on it, it's slow
<ogra_> you know that "it is booting to UI" is enough for me :)
<alesage> thostr_, refreshing these results, this project is deprecated and we're preparing something for the new uci-engine http://162.213.34.64:8080/gaps/project/
<thostr_> alesage: the data there is massively out of date...
<thostr_> alesage: don't we have anything more up to date anywhere?
<alesage> thostr_, I'm updating as we speak, a few min pls; else not that I'm aware of
<thostr_> alesage: thanks
<davmor2> ogra_: one bug with the emulator on first run you set a pin, if you shutdown and then restart the emulator the default pin has changed from whatever you set it to, back to 0000
<ogra_> davmor2, file it ... not a blocker if we point to it imho
<elopio> cihelp: I could use a review here: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-test-cases/dep8-app-startup/+merge/241613
<alesage> elopio I'll run that on device as promised
<elopio> alesage: cool.
<pmcgowan> Mirv, silo 22 says built but its not?
<brendand> olli, can https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1389767 land?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1389767 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "Differentiate titles from normal text" [Medium,In progress]
<brendand> olli, or is it only top blockers right now?
<olli> pmcgowan, ^
<olli> brendand, I think we are not going to consider this from >161
<olli> about to send an update
<olli> brendand, via LT mail from Ogra and something from pmcgowan and I
<brendand> olli, ok - because it's been thrown in the same silo as a topblocker
<olli> hrm
<olli> ppl shouldn't be doing that
<ogra_> right, i'll do a summary in the LT mail today ... once i can also announce the promotion (or not)
<pmcgowan> brendand, ah as it was approved earlier
<brendand> olli, yeah i like one bug per silo myself
<ogra_> brendand, i'll make that a req. with todays LT mail
<ogra_> brendand, currently there are only 6 (?) fixes allowed to land til next promotion
<pmcgowan> olli, ogra_ given this is a tested silo as is, we may need an exception so as to not cause churn with changing rules
<ogra_> right
<davmor2> ogra_: ofcourse I blame rsalveti for the emulator issue
<ogra_> davmor2, of course !
<ogra_> so lets do a promotion then :)
<ogra_> === IMAGE RTM #8 Promoted !!! ===
<ogra_> (this is krillin 161, mako 133, generic and generic_x86 127)
<ogra_> olli, FYI ^^^
<pmcgowan> sweet
<popey> no notification about it here
<ogra_> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/krillin/
<ogra_> well, it is definitely in the channel
<ogra_> with the right timestamp
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I was expecting some packages to appear in silo 22 but doent seem to be building
<pmcgowan> trainguards anyone can tell me about silo 22
<pmcgowan> on rtm that is
<ogra_> sorry, i ran into some minor desaster
<ogra_> pmcgowan, 22 hasnt been tested by the uploader yet
<ogra_> packages seem to have built
<ogra_> pmcgowan, it also has a ~testX revision, i doubt that is want you want
<pmcgowan> ogra_, its the test silo for that blocker
<ogra_> (and a note saying:  Ping brendand before manual testing this, as requested by brendand.)
<pmcgowan> but there are no debs there today
<pmcgowan> I tested it earlier this week
<ogra_> it failed to buuld
<pmcgowan> and timo updated it with a new fix
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-022/+packages
<pmcgowan> I'll send them a note asking to get it building
<ogra_> fails tests apparently
<popey> pmcgowan: so looking at your mail, I guess we're blocked from uploading _any_ core apps at all (including the now fixed music) ?
<ogra_> which is pretty bad wrt music at least
<pmcgowan> popey, you could appeal to the powers that be for music
<pmcgowan> yeah we sure wanted the new app
<ogra_> since we would ship something totally unsupported
<popey> who are the powers that be?
<popey> (serious question)
<pmcgowan> mainly joe
<ogra_> oh, he decides ?
<pmcgowan> popey, I will raise it on mon
<ogra_> now that would be good :)
<ogra_> (he's a fan of the new one)
<pmcgowan> indeed we all are
<popey> We can certainly better prepare for the next store upload, with testing evidence, logs if required.
<ogra_> fixed lp branch location :)
<pmcgowan> yep
<pmcgowan> only question is adding to the image
<pmcgowan> maybe we can get it for wave 2
* ogra_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: RTM Archive semi frozen (only pre-selected fixes) ! RTM cron builds disabled
<bfiller> robru: could you delete rtm silo 12 and recreate a vivid silo instead please?
<robru> bfiller: sure one sec
<robru> bfiller: ok vivid 15
<bfiller> thanks robr
<brendand> ogra_, did we end up getting a promotion?
<brendand> pmcgowan, olli - if there was a decision on silo 3 i missed it - do we want to land it with the non-top blocker in?
<pmcgowan> brendand, we did promote and yes lets land silo3 as it is
<brendand> pmcgowan, after i test it of course :)
<pmcgowan> brendand, oh that
<ogra_> brendand, yep, we did ... just finished the landing mail
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-15
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 21 building (started: 20141115 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 21 DONE (finished: 20141115 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/21.changes ===
<Mirv> building building
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-11-16
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 22 building (started: 20141116 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 22 DONE (finished: 20141116 03:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/22.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-11-09
<Mirv> anything for the meeting?
<anpok_> cihelp: we have a problem in unity-system-compositor ci https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-system-compositor-wily-amd64-ci/88/console for some reason the builder is unable to find mirclient via pkg-config (but it does install libmirclient-dev from the mir staging ppa, which has the pc file) this seems to happen in several mps
<psivaa> anpok_: looking
<anpok_> psivaa: I believe this is a problem in mircookie .. having wrong dependencies
<psivaa> anpok_: is this intended to run on wily?
<anpok_> vs wily + overlay..
<anpok_> ?
<psivaa> no, xenial
<psivaa> wily vs xenial
<anpok_> psivaa: yes, that ci should rather target xenial.
<psivaa> anpok_: OK, i'll replace wily jobs for that with xenial ones. It may need to wait for review until my US team members come online
<anpok_> I believe the problem is caused by mircookie-dev ..
<anpok_> psivaa: we have some private requires dependencies in pkg-config files that werent reflected by dev packages
<psivaa> anpok_: That I believe you'll be taking on to fix?
<psivaa> anpok_: and you'd want this to target vivid+overlay & xenial, just to confirm?
<anpok_> psivaa: yeah .. actually alf_ will fix that through a change in lp:mir and this will be picked up through the mir-staging ppa
<anpok_> psivaa: yes.. development target is vivid+o and xenial
<psivaa> anpok_: ack, thanks. i'll do the change for targetting  xenial
<zsombi> cihelp: huston, we have a problem: UITK is preparing to export a shared library (not a QML plugin as we did so far) and the build system generates some intermediate header files for the build time automatically under $BUILD_DIR/include folder. CI faisl continuously on it when checking the copyright https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/migrate_unity8_gestures/+merge/275146
<jibel> bfiller, Hi, has gallery app 1271 approved Friday been published ?
<bfiller> jibel: I'm building the click now and will upload to store
<jibel> more precisely 2.9.1.1271
<jibel> bfiller, ok
<bfiller> jibel: should be ready soon
<bfiller> jibel: will be rev 1245 as that's the latest in trunk
<bfiller> I think the versioning of the click in the silo was not correct..
<davmor2> popey: I have an issue. Silo 55 is an atempt to fix the issue with webm, but to me the way it fixes it is to simply drop anything that isn't supported, so as the reporter would expect to see videos that you have on the device even if you can't play them?  Just trying to think if this is the best way round the issue or not
<popey> no, hide stuff you can't play
<popey> IMO
<davmor2> popey: that's fine then
<xavigarcia> trainguards, hey guys... can we start landing things for ota-9?
<jibel> xavigarcia, not before final freeze of OTA8
<bfiller> popey: mind approving new gallery in the store?
<popey> sure thing
<xavigarcia> jibel: ok... thanks... when is the final freeze... this week, right?
<jibel> xavigarcia, tomorrow night
<xavigarcia> jibel: cool, thanks!
<popey> bfiller, done
<bfiller> popey: thanks, jibel gallery all set
<popey> np
<josepht> zsombi: Are you able to add a "GENERATED" copyright to those intermediate header files?
<zsombi> josepht: nope
<zsombi> josepht: and the thing is that this is only for build, the install copies the proper files
<josepht> zsombi: another option is to have the built headers be placed in one of the directories the license check ignores: excludedirs="(3rd_party|_build)"
<josepht> zsombi: is that possible?
<zsombi> josepht: we cannot do that, we must obey upstream structure :/
<zsombi> zbenjamin: ^
<josepht> zsombi: ack, let me chat with fginther` and see if he has any ideas
<zbenjamin> zsombi: ack
<fginther> zsombi, those license check failures are not comming from anything added by CI. They are generated by a 'license' target in your project's makefile
<fginther> zsombi, the A10checklicenseheaders check that is added by CI runs much earlier and didn't flag any files
<zsombi> fginther: yes, but we were wondering whether we shoudl exclude the include path freely from our target, as if we do and CI doesn't then we are async.
<zsombi> fginther: aaah, ok... zbenjamin: kalikiana: so we can exclude include freely seems
<zbenjamin> zsombi: niiiiice
<zsombi> zbenjamin: that works at least... ok, fginther, thx for your help!!!
<josepht> zsombi: it looks like tests/license/checklicense.sh has some modification that the A10checklicenseheaders does not and vice-versa
<fginther> zsombi, A10checklicenseheaders runs before build so it should never see those intermediate files
<zsombi> fginther: ai sire, then we can add the exception freely
<zsombi> fginther: josepht: thanks guys!
<fginther> zsombi, you're welcome
<josepht> zsombi: no problem
<kalikiana> fginther: has that A10checklicenseheaders change at one point? I was certain it ran after build as we had some issues with generated files... but I could be mistaken. I don't even know where that script is coming from.
<fginther> kalikiana, I think it's always been executed prior to build. I believe there are some projects which have generated files committed to the source tree.
<fginther> kalikiana, A10checklicenseheaders comes from lp:pbuilderjenkins
<kalikiana> fginther: ah. thanks! I'll have a look. so next time I know better what it does.
<balloons> ping cihelp. I'd like to get the old core app jenkins, http://91.189.93.70:8080/, disabled completely
<josepht> balloons: I'll add a card to trello for that.
<balloons> josepht, thank you. I'm keen to test the backup/restore bits as well, and be done with the old system
<josepht> balloons: https://trello.com/c/8wjtCHmW/838-vanguard-disable-old-core-apps-jenkins-http-91-189-93-70-8080
<balloons> so you can tear it down complete. . .
<josepht> balloons: I've taken all of the slaves offline
<balloons> josepht, ack, ty
<popey> what landed overnight last night? Terminal app has now got a massive font where it previously didn't.
<jibel> popey, I noticed that too, probably something that landed last friday.
<popey> my krillin is on r167
<jibel> popey, there was a new unity/mir last Friday
<popey> is there an easy way for me to see what changed that day?
<popey> ah
<jibel> popey, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/20151106.1.changes
<popey> thanks
<jibel> it's on 167
<jibel> I'll try 166
<popey> jibel, my nexus 4 is still on r282 (8/11/2015) and shows massive font too
<popey> oh, probably same as 166
<popey> jibel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1514519 (cc mhall119 )
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1514519 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Font in Terminal is incorrectly massive since recent update" [Undecided,New]
<popey> is there a landing meeting in 5 mins?
<jibel> popey, I don't think so unless you really want to do one
<popey> no, just checking because my current call is overrrunning :)
<popey> -r
<jibel> popey, that's fine, we can skip the landing meeting
<jibel> popey, I confirm it's a regression in 167
<popey> ok, thanks.
<popey> we need a task for whatever it was that landed in that image (i.e. not terminal)
<mhall119> thanks popey
<jibel> Saviq, bug 1514519 might be due to the unity8/mir landing last friday, can someone have a look?
<ubot5> bug 1514519 in Canonical System Image "Font in Terminal is incorrectly massive since recent update" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514519
<robru> kenvandine: hey, does the package in silo 0 have autopkgtests?
<kenvandine> no
<robru> kenvandine: are you aware of any silos that have packages that have autopkgtests? I have some autopkgtest stuff I need to try out in production for the first time
<kenvandine> not current silos
<robru> k
<kenvandine> but if you need to test something, content-hub has tests
<kenvandine> we could create a silo to test :)
<robru> kenvandine: oh if you can that'd be great
<kenvandine> happy to help
<robru> thanks
<robru> kenvandine: I just have to make some breakfast, can you ping me once the new content-hub silo is built?
<kenvandine> robru, sure, after it's built?
<jibel> robru, mediascanner2 in silo 55 has autopkgtests
<kenvandine> that's good, because bileto blew up when i tried to build content-hub in silo 44 :)
<robru> ugh
<robru> kenvandine: ok nm I'll fix that quick
<robru> jibel: thanks
<kenvandine> robru, should i delete the silo?
<robru> kenvandine: yeah
<rvr> popey: ping
<popey> hello rvr
<rvr> popey: I tested and approved the calculator update
<rvr> popey: Forgot to ping you
<popey> Awesomesauce!
<popey> Thank you!
<popey> That's a great end to my day. Appreciate it!
<rvr> popey: I'm now with reminders
<popey> ... which could now still go downhill ;)
<kenvandine> popey, shutdown your computer and walk away now :)
<popey> tempting :)
<jibel> robru, do you know why indicator-sound is qa granted since Nov. 5th but not landed? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/528
<robru> jibel: 1. nobody ever clicked publish. 2. there's some comment about it needing a rebuild and then no rebuild ever happened, so i doubt the silo is in any kind of releasable state. I'd ask Mirv for more info
<robru> or maybe I misread the comment, maybe it is ready...
<robru> brb
<kenvandine> robru, what's up with the exception in silo 0?
<robru> ugh
<robru> kenvandine: I've apparently botched this rollout horribly
<jibel> alecu, ^^ do you know what it the status of https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/528 and if it is releasable?
<kenvandine> :)
<robru> kenvandine: what happened was I made an architectural shift and deleted a bunch of methods that I was sure weren't used anymore but apparently they're still used.
<robru> kenvandine: fixes in trunk, should hit production in ~10
<kenvandine> :)
<alecu> jibel: after the QA ack, that silo got NACKd by cyphermox, because it's used in the desktop, but it adds new dependencies that are not in main.
<alecu> jibel: we tried splitting the deps because they were only used by the tests during the build
<alecu> jibel: but it did not got there in time, and the silo adds many very visible strings, and it was already past string freeze.
<alecu> jibel: so, xavi is trying to find a solution for the dependency issues, and then will try to land it very early in the OTA-9 cycle.
<robru> kenvandine: oh, but the failure in silo zero happened when it was attempting to mark the silo successfully built, so you can consider silo 0 to be 'Packages built.'
<kenvandine> robru, yeah, i already told tiago he can start testing it
<jibel> alecu, ah right, forgot all the details. Thanks
<alecu> jibel: sure, no worries. I just added a comment about that to the silo
<rvr> popey: I cannot create a notebook with a single word as title, needs an space. We had a similar problem with the notes, that was solved.
<robru> brb
<anpok> davmor2: hm wrt to landing-056 .. there is a problem and it is in usc...
<anpok> davmor2: should I add usc to the silo.. or can we land libinput independently (as of now nobody uses it by default)
<davmor2> anpok: no because if someone decides to use it and it breaks then it is no use to anyone, better that it lands fully fixed
<robru> slangasek: skip landing team meeting since sil is off and we just had a sprint anyway?
<slangasek> robru: yah
<robru> k
<robru> brb again
<boiko> trainguards: can someone please trigger an amd64 rebuild of telephony-service in silo 25?
<robru> boiko: one sec
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko: you're welcome!
<jgdx> alesage, hey, what's the cursor insertion pattern? :)
<alesage> jgdx, find myself backspacing through an existing entry in order to enter a new #
<alesage> jgdx, don't know if we have a better pattern for that, e.g. full highlight
<alesage> jgdx, but again this is me being a cranky QE :)
<jgdx> alesage, are we talking System Settings?
<alesage> jgdx, yes in the call-waiting/forwarding entries
<jgdx> alesage, oh, why'd you need a #?
<jgdx> lol number
<jgdx> right.. it's late here :p
<jgdx> alesage, if you file a bug for it, I'm sure design will take another look at the spec.
<alesage> jgdx, an entry exists, e.g., but my desired forwarding number has changed, e.g.
<alesage> jgdx, ack, maybe a bit too finicky even for a bug
<robru> slangasek: hey can you bump the priority of this rt? A couple things i need to do are blocked by this https://portal.admin.canonical.com/86110
<Trevinho> robru: it looks like ci-train has some troubles in loading here... ANd i got a "0 error"
<robru> Trevinho: what url?
<Trevinho> robru: on create first then on main
<robru> Trevinho: what do you mean? were you not able to make a new request at all?
<Trevinho> robru: it went ok now, but before it didn't go
<Trevinho> robru: yep, it hanged...
<slangasek> robru: what specifically is this blocking?
<robru> slangasek: the staging instance can't be deployed because it tries to install those packages and fails in trusty
<robru> slangasek: also means I can't do production rollouts...
<slangasek> robru: er, but that can be fixed by backing out your change to trunk
<slangasek> so should not block you
<slangasek> and I wouldn't think those changes should be landed to trunk before they're deployable (i.e. the RT should be done first)
<robru> slangasek: ok, but that RT says itself it's a small amount of work and I filed it thursday. would be great if that could just go in
<robru> rather than undoing work I've already done
<robru> Trevinho: sounds intermittent, like a network issue. looks like you have the request no?
<slangasek> robru: that is nevertheless not an argument for bumping the priority for the ticket - which for me to do, I want to understand what functionality is tied to these new dependencies so I can set a proper priority
<robru> slangasek: it's just to do with gating MPs to trunk with pylint. that part is already set up and working in s-jenkins (because s-jenkins uses our backport PPA rather than trusty-cat-ue)
<robru> slangasek: doesn't actually add any features or anything to production, it's just that the charm installs all those deps and breaks in production
<slangasek> robru: well, then I definitely think you should back it out of trunk instead of us raising the priority of an RT
<robru> slangasek: ok
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-11-10
<Mirv> jamesh: publishing mediascanner2
<jamesh> Mirv: thanks.
<jgdx> Mirv, any idea why [1] wasn't merged/published? I usually don't do that, but should I? [1] https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/611
<Mirv> jgdx: you could, but I would have published it if it would have showed at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/publishable
<Mirv> I'm not sure right away why it's not shown like that, there's no error state either (or dirty flag)
<Mirv> jgdx: ok, it's published! merging after xenial migrates from proposed to release pocket.
<jgdx> Mirv, thanks :)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: good morning! can the xenial armhf build of webbrowser-app be retried in silo 39 please?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: nevermind my previous request, I’ve added a branch to the silo and am rebuilding it
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok :)
<Davmor2> jibel our isp is completely down, no TV internet or phone line 😞
<Davmor2> jibel could you let Tao know please
<Davmor2> trying to rig something up
<jibel> Davmor2, okay, good luck with that
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can the xenial armhf build of webbrowser-app be retried in silo 39 please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks
<rvr> popey: ping
<popey> rvr, pong!
<rvr> popey: I found some issues while testing reminders https://trello.com/c/NljolsaY/2457-342-reminders-popey
<popey> oh, thanks rvr, I'll take a look
<Mirv> oSoMoN: seems the currently running armhf builds are again both successful (both past the failure points)?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: happened to notice you kicked yet another build
<oSoMoN> Mirv, yes, I removed a branch from the silo which I suspected triggered the failure, and indeed the builds are successful now, so now I know which branch to blame
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok
<jibel> rvr, I don't see  any update on silo 1, didyou get any feedback?
<rvr> jibel: Nope
<rvr> mardy: Did you see this? https://trello.com/c/vijFD6JO/2439-591-ubuntu-landing-001-online-accounts-api-dbarth
<mardy> rvr: yes, it's because I actually added a workaround to the click package not to crash, let me reupload a non-patched click
<rvr> mardy: Ah
<mardy> rvr: ok, can you try redownloading the click now?
<rvr> mardy: Same URL? http://mardy.it/archivos/it.mardy.uploader_0.3_armhf.click
<mardy> rvr: yes
<rvr> Downloaded
<kgunn> sil2100: hey, so who on the team would you talk to if you needed to make sure you had the right kernel for a device (flo/n7 in this case) in order to rebuild for debug ?
<kgunn> sil2100: is it just the aosp kernel? or do we have patches somewhere (i suspect)
<sil2100> kgunn: hmmm, flo you say...
<kgunn> sil2100: yep
<sil2100> kgunn: I think the best and quickest bet is john-mcaleely, as he would at least know who to poke further - I think he also did the flo/mako device tarballs
<john-mcaleely> flo/mako? morphis :-)
<kgunn> ah...
<sil2100> Ah, right, morphis is working on that now :)
<morphis> kgunn: the source is on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-vivid.git/log/?h=flo
<rvr> dbarth: mardy: Approving silo 2 (location service)
<mardy> rvr: \o/
<jibel> AlbertA, kgunn silo 18 approved
<AlbertA> jibel: thanks!
<kgunn> cool
<kgunn> trainguards is there going to be any issue with silo 18 migrating ? has arm64/ppcel fails for Xenial only
<dbarth> rvr: \o/
<jibel> dbarth, are you publishing silo 2?
<dbarth> jibel: just finishing my call, and yes, publishing now
<robru> slangasek: would you consider bumping the priority of this rt? https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=86240 staging deployment is horribly broken and this time not blocked by something I can back out.
<slangasek> robru: done
<robru> slangasek: thanks
<rvr> kgunn: Silo 44 is approved, needs someone to publish it
<kgunn> rvr: ta
<kgunn> trainguards we have silo 18 approved...but it had Xenial ppc/arm64 failures (see the comments)
<kgunn> i noticed it doens't appear as publishable
<kgunn> but can i ask that still be published ?
<robru> kgunn: well if those failures are regressions on those arches then it won't make it through proposed, no
<robru> kgunn: I don't understand why qa would even look at a silo that's in a failed state.
<robru> kgunn: I'm afraid you're going to either have to fix those failures & rebuild & re-qa, or ask #ubuntu-release really, really nicely if they'll let you regress on those arches.
<AlbertA> robru: arm64 has a linker bug we can't do anything about at the moment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils/+bug/1511542
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1511542 in Unity " [2.26 Regression] binutils assertion fail ../../bfd/elfnn-aarch64.c:4631" [High,Fix committed]
<robru> AlbertA: ok. so I'm saying if this gets published as-is it'll just sit in -proposed until that gets fixed.
<AlbertA> robru: could we publish the vivid+overlay part? I guess that's more pressing than xenial
<robru> AlbertA: I'm finding this "let's break xenial because we only care about vivid" attitude really troubling.
<AlbertA> robru: newsflash xenial is broken
<AlbertA> robru: in arm64
<robru> AlbertA: ok well if you can get a core dev to publish the silo, I can force merge it and we can just let the xenial packages sit in proposed then.
<robru> AlbertA: remember trainguards don't publish anymore, so just try publishing it yourself and then if you're not allowed (because there's a packaging diff), then find a core dev.
<AlbertA> robru: ok sounds good
<robru> slangasek: want to skip 1:1 because we just had the sprint?
<slangasek> robru: if you don't have anything for today, we can skip
<robru> slangasek: yep, let's skip
<kgunn> network fun
<kgunn> robru: it's my understanding from AlbertA we were victims on those, arm64
<slangasek> I see "xenial is broken on arm64" in scrollback; what does this refer to?
<robru> kgunn: right, while you were off I said you could publish & then I'd force-merge to ignore the packages getting stuck in proposed
<AlbertA> slangasek: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/634
<robru> slangasek: mir fails to build in xenial on arm64
<AlbertA> slangasek: sorry, this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils/+bug/1511542
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1511542 in Unity " [2.26 Regression] binutils assertion fail ../../bfd/elfnn-aarch64.c:4631" [High,Fix committed]
<robru> slangasek: and they want to publish this anyway because they claim it's not their fault
<slangasek> if it's a binutils bug, it's indeed not their fault
<slangasek> however, that bug is fixed in xenial
<kgunn> ...."allegedly" :)
<kgunn> slangasek: probably just lag in the landing pipe
<AlbertA> slangasek: recently? so just rebuild again?
<slangasek> AlbertA: it was fixed on Friday IIRC
<kgunn> yep
<kgunn> makes sense
<robru> AlbertA: ok but don't do a build in the train, I'll retry the arch
<slangasek> and the bug state in LP shows all of this
<AlbertA> robru: thanks!
<robru> AlbertA: you're welcome
<robru> AlbertA: kgunn: I noticed there was also a failure on ppc64el, is that the same issue?
<kgunn> that was a timeout afiak
<kgunn> afaik even
<robru> kgunn: so should work on a rebuild? I tried it, we'll se
<slangasek> +1 :)
<AlbertA> robru: kgunn: right
 * robru --> lunch
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! Could you review and approve/merge https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/livecd-rootfs/fix-apt-lists-rm-hook/+merge/273117 ?
<sil2100> ogra_: it's already present and working on our vivid images
<robru> sil2100: good got how are you awake?
<sil2100> robru: still doing some clean up ;) It's not so late here, wanted to finish up some things as we have a holiday tomorrow
<robru> kenvandine: are content-hub's autopkgtests new in xenial?
<robru> kenvandine: or atleast new since vivid
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-11-11
<kenvandine> robru, i don't think so
<kenvandine> been there for quite a while
<robru> kenvandine: Hmmmmmmm, train only found them in the xenial package
<kenvandine> ok, so maybe in the overlay ppa then and not vivid proper
<robru> kenvandine: did the format change at some point? Train looks for debian/tests/control
<kenvandine> i thought they landed before vivid was released, but likely wrong
<kenvandine> nope, we use debian/tests/control
<robru> kenvandine: but the package I'm testing i grabbed from overlay ;-)
<kenvandine> that has to have them
<kenvandine> there is no delta between overlay and xenial
<robru> kenvandine: can you comment on this failure? Is this expected? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-019/xenial/armhf/c/content-hub/20151110_225444@/log.gz
<tvoss> good morning
<tvoss> robru, you happen to be around?
<tvoss> robru, if so: what is our policy on landing to wily and xenial?
<tvoss> robru, do we have a combined target for both available?
<sil2100> davmor2, rvr: any news on silo 0?
<sil2100> Since jibel mentioned that was the last one needed to land
<sil2100> I don't see it even ready for QA..
<davmor2> sil2100: you have as much info as I do, I just logged in ;)
<rvr> davmor2: sil2100: Nope, I have no news
<morphis> sil2100: ping
<Mirv> OTA-8 candidate bug #1514173 <- jibel, sil2100
<ubot5> bug 1514173 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[listitemlayout] setting RichText format with html image tag leads to crash (segfault)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514173
<jibel> Mirv, k, do you have an example of this crash with an application?
<Mirv> jibel: I'm asking faenil to show up and tell about it
<Mirv> or zsombi can fill in if faenil doesn't appear
<faenil> Mirv: here I am
<zsombi> Mirv: I only know that there is a crash, not sure whether the app has been released with it or not. I assume if this is a blocker, it means the release or RC doesn't have the changes which would cause the crash
<zsombi> faenil: ^ do you have an answer to this?
<zsombi> faenil: Mirv: if the app changes are not in RC, then it's not OTA-8
<faenil> jibel: re the bug, it's a bug I found while playing with the component, apps are in the process of transitioning to ListItemLayout, so I can't say if any of them causes the crash
<zsombi> jibel: faenil: then it smells to me it's OTA-9
<faenil> if there's any app released in OTA8 that uses ListItemLayout with an <img> tag in the text, it's going to crash
<faenil> zsombi: let's hope no apps released for OTA8 trigger the bug then...
<jibel> faenil, do you have an example of such app?
<faenil> it's a risk...but if it's too much trouble to pull the fix in for OTA8, then yes, it's not a really common usecase
<zsombi> faenil: show an app from RC image that has this crash
<faenil> zsombi: jibel I don't know. Telegram uses <img> in its delegates, but Telegram is not using ListItemLayout yet
<zsombi> OTA9 then
<jibel> faenil, zsombi well a crash in the sdk sounds critical to me, if the fix is safe and you can kand just this fix then it's worth preparing a silo and then we can decide to land or not in ota8
<sil2100> morphis: pong
<jibel> s/kand/land
<morphis> sil2100: OTA8 is now in freeze, right?
<sil2100> jibel: we still waiting for silo 0 or should I do the snapshot and first rc candidate without that?
<zsombi> jibel: all AP tests are crashing here'n'there lately... no idea where the crash is so far... bzoltan_ suffers with this for days
<sil2100> morphis: yes, we don't accept anything else for ota8
<morphis> sil2100: just wanted to know when the doors are open for ota9 things
<jibel> sil2100, wait, probably more fixes to land today
<sil2100> morphis: you want to land anything to the overlay?
<bzoltan_> jibel:  I do... I really do
<morphis> sil2100: nothing for ota8
<Mirv> faenil: it's not that much about trouble but the risk involved in changing UITK at this point. so it depends on how risky the fix is.
<sil2100> jibel: uh, so we stay frozen? Since we could let ota9 landings land to the overlay, but it would make things confusing for me as I would have to cherry pick to the snapshot
<zsombi> jibel: bzoltan_ so as doors are closed, nothing will go for ota8 anymore, ota9 will get the fix, but first we have to find what causes the random crashes on AP!
<jibel> sil2100, yes, we stay frozen
<faenil> Mirv: I'd say the fix has quite low risk, but if pulling that fix will pull more stuff from recent uitk releases, then I can't say
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: OTA-8 preparations in progress, overlay landings frozen temporarily
<faenil> (I don't know if you cherrypick it)
<Mirv> faenil: yeah it would definitely need to be single cherry-pick fix if something. but those AP problems zsombi mentions complicate the issue.
<faenil> Mirv: ok
<zsombi> faenil: we already have few bugs we cherrypicked, and those were OK with AP... but something got basted since then
<faenil> zsombi: ok
<bzoltan_> zsombi: jibel: brendand knows about it and he knows how to reproduce the issue.. IMO it is a showstopper one.
<faenil> I agree with jibel that a crash fix is a crash fix, it shouldn't be postponed. But given there are AP failures and the ListItemLayout bug requires a quite special usecase to be triggered, it could make sense...
<faenil> jibel: just saw your tag. that bug is not a regression (fyi).
<faenil> it is a new component (introduced in OTA7), the bug has always been there since the component was released
<faenil> jibel: ^
<brendand> bzoltan_, btw i'm looking at that now, i reproduced the issue
<jibel> faenil, ok, thanks for the clarification
<faenil> jibel: np :)
<bzoltan_> brendand: thanks man!
<brendand> bzoltan_, apart from the crash though what about all the failures?
<bzoltan_> brendand:  I would be happy to jump on them and fix them.. but first is to bring back the AP tests to non crashing state
<brendand> bzoltan_, i'm still not sure why the crash is happening but it is related to test failing, so no failures, no crashes :P
<bzoltan_> brendand: Nice try :) but no. The Unity/Mir should not crash after a failing AP test... AP tests to very simple user interaction stuff.. apps could do the same.
<brendand> bzoltan_, it happens when trying to write some error logs to the result
<bzoltan_> brendand:  then it is an autopilot bug + a regression in Mir/Unity
<brendand> bzoltan_, it's neither of those
<brendand> bzoltan_, it's a testtools bug that's being exposed by lots of failures in uitk tests
<bzoltan_> brendand:  what else could it be? Can not be UITK because I do have logs from the very same UITK with a different image... image changed, UITK AP tests crash... so something has landed
<bzoltan_> brendand: nice try again... but please do not try to blame the UITK for something what it is not responisble for. No AP should crash the shell
<brendand> bzoltan_, every time a test fails it tries to write some extra logs and at some point (probably on a race condition) that is not working and it crashes autopilot
<bzoltan_> brendand:  Okey, then it is an autopilot bug
<bzoltan_> brendand:  failing test must not crash the whole system
<brendand> bzoltan_, of course
<bzoltan_> brendand:  and we are not seeking 100% test success here... we are trying to prevent regression.. so tests failed yesterday can fail today... but tests failed yesterday can not block other test runs.
<bzoltan_> brendand:  I am sure that something has landed in the last weeks what made this regression... because it is a serious regression.
<brendand> bzoltan_, it's pretty unlikely to have been either testtools or autopilot though as they are practically static. i'm sure it's an existing issue there that's been exposed by some change
<bzoltan_> brendand:  Most probably ... not the first time that somebody just dumped an untested crap on the Overlay... untested I mean not running the UITK tests.
<bzoltan_> brendand:   do we have a dashboard to see since what image the UITK tests crash?
<brendand> bzoltan_, nope
<bzoltan_> brendand:  we used to have such dashboard :(
<brendand> bzoltan_, we did, but only a handful of people took any responsibility for it
<brendand> bzoltan_, whereas everyone was supposed to
<bzoltan_> brendand: :(
<brendand> bzoltan_, and some other changes meant the tests stopped being run a while back
<brendand> bzoltan_, you could get a jenkins instance from ci and set up a regular run
<bzoltan_> brendand: so what should we do now?
<bzoltan_> brendand:  what disturbs me a lot is that stuff can land and screw up UITK tests without much control
<mardy> rvr: hi! Did you manage to test silo 1 with the new click?
<rvr> mardy: Nope, needed to land a higher priority silo
<mardy> rvr: ok
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<boiko> jibel: bfiller: not sure if there is still time, but: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/638
<pmcgowan> boiko, yeah we want that one
<pmcgowan> mark it when ready
<boiko> pmcgowan: ready already
<pmcgowan> davmor2, then ^^
<pmcgowan> boiko, is it marked ready?
<pmcgowan> oh it is
<boiko> pmcgowan: yep
<davmor2> pmcgowan: is that silo 0
<davmor2> ah no 55
<davmor2> rvr: ^^ silo 55 is in jibel's list of bug fixes
<davmor2> pmcgowan, boiko: any news on silo0
<boiko> davmor2: salem_ is working on it, fixing a bug bfiller found
<davmor2> boiko: nice thanks
<pmcgowan> davmor2, which image has silo 2? its not working here for me
<davmor2> pmcgowan: 172 on krillin
<pmcgowan> davmor2, not working on mako or mx4 for me
<pmcgowan> with whatever I got this morning
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I understood it would be in the next image
<davmor2> pmcgowan: yes the one that landed last night 172, 171 was the last build yesterday
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I am saying the update I got an hour ago does not have it, is that expected?
<pmcgowan> or is it me
<davmor2> pmcgowan: opening here I get a location on the front road almost instantly
<ogra_> on MX4 image 162 location works fine again for me too
<davmor2> pmcgowan: http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/172.commitlog
<pmcgowan> something wrong here
<pmcgowan> about telss me I have 154 which I updated to 11/11
<pmcgowan> wtf
<pmcgowan> I have the wrong channel
<davmor2> pmcgowan: indeed somehow
<davmor2> pmcgowan: that sounds most strange
<pmcgowan> davmor2, last time I reflashed I picked poorly
<pmcgowan> cockpit error
<davmor2> pmcgowan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ubw5N8iVDHI
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I just bricked my phone with a wrong flash
<pmcgowan> forgot to give it a channel so it installed v1
<davmor2> pmcgowan: ouch yeah that will do it, for mx4 power and volume down to get to bootloader, for mako power and volume+ & volume-
<pmcgowan> davmor2, its back
<pmcgowan> now to fix it
<davmor2> pmcgowan: you all sorted now?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, waiting to see, it keeps saying failed to enter recovery but then finishes
<pmcgowan> ubuntu spinny logo
<davmor2> pmcgowan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ChannelsToFlash  does your flash command resemble the ones on that page?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, I have 162 now
<davmor2> \o/
<davmor2> pmcgowan: and does location work now?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, at some pint I used ubuntu instead of mezu.en
<pmcgowan> davmor2, yes, bam
<davmor2> pmcgowan: \o/
<salem_> trainguards, hi, can you guys help me with silo 0 and 20? we created two silos because we can't dual land libphonenumber as it's a source package, but we have to land dialer-app along with the libphonenumber change. But the vivid silo now complains about versioning of dialer-app. how should I proceed?
<xavigarcia> trainguards: hey guys, one question... I see silo 46 landed. Just would like to know if it landed for ota-8 or ota-9
<xavigarcia> trainguards: please note that the silo adds some new strings that need to be translated
<sil2100> salem_: I'm on holidays right now but let me try taking a quick look
<sil2100> salem_: ok, seeing the vivid silo it seems dialer-app needs a rebuild
<xavigarcia> sil2100, Hi there... sorry to bother you, I know you are off today... silo 46 landed and in case it landed in ota-8 I think we might have problems... the silo adds new strings that I'm not sure are translated
<salem_> sil2100, I tried that, but I believe the problem here is that I am using the same MR on both silos. we usually do dual landing for dialer-app.
<sil2100> salem_: ah, yeah, that won't do...
<sil2100> salem_: you can just have a separate silo for just dialer-app if anything and dual land that there
<sil2100> If, of course, you don't need to build against the new libphonenumber explicitly
<salem_> sil2100, yes, we don't. I think I will end up doing that. thanks!
<sil2100> salem_: this would make some things easier, and you can ask QA to for instance signoff both at once
<salem_> sil2100, yeah, will do that. thanks for the help. enjoy your holidays :)
<alecu> sil2100: sorry to bother, but we are concerned with xavigarcia about silo 46 being published
<alecu> sil2100: we decided to delay it to OTA-9, but it seems that it was published yesterday: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-046-2-publish/27/
<alecu> was it somehow published to OTA-8?
<alecu> any other trainguard around? ^^^
<sil2100> alecu: it was signed off so we landed it, it was rebuilt without the dep-changes right?
<alecu> sil2100: yes, it was rebuilt without that, but it was bounced by cyphermox after that
<alecu> sil2100: and since it was already late, we decided to postpone it to ota-9
<alecu> we added a note about that to the silo: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/528
<alecu> sil2100: the thing is that it adds a few strings that are very user-visible
<alecu> those are shown whenever you change the volume
<alecu> jibel: ^ should we revert it?
<sil2100> hm, well, that's bad in that case
<cyphermox> fwiw it wasn't just the dependency issues that bothered me, but also the fact that there are changes that have no relation to the changelog entry.
<sil2100> cyphermox: those all were fixed, there were no packaging changes
<sil2100> Since I was able to publish it with my powers
<alecu> cyphermox: yes, I think you did right to bounce it at that point
<cyphermox> I don't know; I still see these changes in the build job
<sil2100> cyphermox: if there were packaging changes I wouldn't be able to publish as it's a main package
<cyphermox> and on the publish job
<sil2100> And I'm a MOTU
<cyphermox> sil2100: it doesn't matter in this case, that wasn't the problem
<cyphermox> my issue with it, and it looks unresolved, is that there are a dozen files added that aren't obviously mappable to adding OSD notifications
<alecu> xavigarcia: cyphermox is right: the silo diff still seems to contain all of the testing harness
<cyphermox> in other words, this is a new version, it probably should say that it's a new upstream version, or list the changes that introduce, for instance, the files in gmenuharness
<renatu> Mirv, ping
<cyphermox> I realize this is likely tests, but it's not so good to include changes that aren't listed in changelog
<alecu> cyphermox: agreed.
<alecu> so, should I ask to revert this?
<cyphermox> alecu: I'm not sure I'd bother unless there is another reason to
<alecu> cyphermox: the big reason is that this adds new strings, and that they are very user visible
<xavigarcia> alecu, cyphermox: the files are present but are no longer compiled
<cyphermox> xavigarcia: it's irrelevant, we don't necessarily see what is compiled and what isn't from a quick look at the diffs
<cyphermox> alecu: strings aren't an issue for xenial, at least
<cyphermox> for vivid, you need an SRU bug in which case it may be arguable.
<boiko> trainguards: could you please remove dialer-app from silos 0 and 20 PPAs?
<alecu> cyphermox: I think we only want to land in the phone vivid overlay, not in vivid itself
<sil2100> boiko: done
<alecu> cyphermox: and I worry if this has landed in the overlay, because ota-8 will have those strings untranslated.
<cyphermox> alecu: that's up to you I suppose
<boiko> sil2100: thanks
<renatu> Mirv, could you get a silo for this? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu/vivid/qtpim-opensource-src/fix-1514350/+merge/277264
<cyphermox> alecu: sil2100: shouldn't we be trying to land things for the overlay as SRUs as well though?
<cyphermox> ie. not just in the overlay but also in vivid
<boiko> sil2100: so, on silo 0, I removed dialer-app from the source package names, but it stills shows the silo as dirty saying dialer-app needs rebuilding
<alecu> cyphermox: sorry, otp. I understand that the changes here apply to the phone, so we need the on the overlay, and I'm not sure about SRUing them
<alecu> xavigarcia_: can you confirm that? ^
<xavigarcia_> alecu: yeah, the changes apply to the phone
<xavigarcia_> alecu: the desktop is not showing those strings
<alecu> xavigarcia_: great
<pmcgowan> another update just popped up
<alecu> hi trainguards, may we ask to revert this landing? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/528
<greyback> trainguards: this should really go in for ota8: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/627
<greyback> I keep forgetting if I'm supposed to click "publish" or that's a guard's job
<rvr> bfiller: ping
<brendand> bzoltan_, can you return the favour and have someone look at https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/swipe_into_view_keyboard/+merge/273805
<brendand> bzoltan_, it's been sitting around for a while
<bzoltan_> brendand:  sure
<brendand> bzoltan_, i just managed to do a full run without it crashing :/
<brendand> bzoltan_, not really a good thing, but interesting
<pmcgowan> greyback, yeah 44 can publish
<bzoltan_> brendand:  how did you do that???
<bzoltan_> brendand:  must be black magic
<brendand> bzoltan_, luck maybe
<bzoltan_> brendand:  tomorrow I will eliminate 50% of the failures ... about that much fails because of the popover button introspection.
<brendand> bzoltan_, yeah there were a lot of those
<greyback> wtf
<greyback> lousy luck, newer qtmir pushed to -proposed, but problem to fix on armhf xenial
<rvr> jgdx: ping
<robru> greyback: that silo was already published when you published it
<greyback> robru: yeah? Sorry, the train made it look like it wasn't
<rvr> boiko: ping
<robru> greyback: look at the audit log on the ticket. sil2100 published it, it was migrating, you published it again
<robru> greyback: what did it look like when you clicked published?
<greyback> robru: ok, then was my bad timing
<greyback> as it definitely had the QA signoff as the last thing in the log when I clicked publish
<robru> greyback: the full log is hidden by default. the status would have said "x is in the proposed pocket" which means "this is already published" when you published.
<greyback> robru: sure, that I know. Perhaps I hadn't hit F5 soon enough
<greyback> robru: anything broken?
<robru> greyback: doubtful: sil published it ~20 hours before you, and the page auto-refreshes every 3 minutes. ;-)
<robru> greyback: no nothing broken. but probably worth checking why it's in proposed for so long
<greyback> robru: yeah I'm trying to figure that out, something weird with xenial
<robru> alecu: still want that reverted? I can do it if you're sure.
<robru> tvoss: the train is technically capable of doing a xenial+wily silo but this isn't exposed in the UI because I'm not aware of a use case for it.
<alecu> robru: yes, we'd like to revert that silo, please.
<alecu> robru: thanks!
<robru> alecu: just to confirm: you want to go back to 12.10.2+15.10.20151019-0ubuntu1 right? that's the one before the most recent upload.
<robru> hmm
<boiko> rvr: pong
<rvr> boiko: Hi
<boiko> rvr: hello
<rvr> boiko: I'm testing silos 49 and 0
<boiko> rvr: ok
<rvr> boiko: I did a dial-number /ril_0 123456789#1 and worked
<rvr> boiko: Do you need any specific test?
<rvr> (also tried with the dialer app, manually)
<boiko> rvr: nope, that's it, and also make sure you create a contact with a number including a #, and try to call from address-book-app
<rvr> boiko: Nice, trying...
<boiko> rvr: why is 55 blocked?
<rvr> boiko: Cannot reproduce
<boiko> rvr: ah ok, in any case, the fix is harmless, in dialer-app's live call view there will be only at most one header section, so we just set the selectedIndex to zero
<alecu> robru: if that's the previous version, then yes. Where can I check all the versions?
<robru> alecu: sorry, that didn't work, apparently reverts don't work on dual silos. switched to revert in vivid only and now it's reverting down to 20151014. but it looks like that is the second most recent version in the overlay:
<robru> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages?field.name_filter=indicator-sound&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=vivid
<boiko> rvr: you tried to reproduce in the latest rc-proposed?
<robru> alecu: once it's built I'll get you to review the diff to make sure it has sensible contents.
<rvr> boiko: Yes
<robru> alecu: also this revert will only be in vivid, it won't revert your trunk or anything, so you'll be able to keep developing on your same code until you're ready to release again
<boiko> rvr: let me try here
<rvr> boiko: Address book and messaging app can dial to numbers with #
<boiko> rvr: great! so the problem is fixed
<rvr> boiko: I'm going to do some extra sanity checks, and will approve is everything is fine.
<boiko> rvr: thanks
<alecu> robru: sounds great, thanks
<alecu> robru: when you say that the revert will be in vivid, do you mean the overlay?
<robru> alecu: yeah
<robru> alecu: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-057-1-build/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/indicator-sound_content.diff/*view*/ this looks a little weird to me
<robru> alecu: aside from the changelog being completely nuts, do the code changes make sense to you?
<robru> alecu: my reading of that diff is that there are 52 files just being totally removed. does that sound right? the most recent landing added 52 new files?
<pmcgowan> xavigarcia, ^^
<robru> pmcgowan: xavigarcia alecu: if that diff is not correct, I'm not sure what went wrong or how to fix it. You'll have to prepare your own merge to revert the changes you don't want. Sorry guys
<xavigarcia> robru: what error do you get?
<robru> xavigarcia: what? I don't get an error. I built a package that is ostensibly a revert of the last release except the contents make no sense to me, i want you to review it: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-057-1-build/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/indicator-sound_content.diff/*view*/
<xavigarcia> robru: ok... let me take a look
<alecu> robru: sorry, was having a late lunch
<rvr> boiko: Could you reproduce the label issue with latest rc-proposed?
<xavigarcia> robru: diff looks fine to me
<xavigarcia> robru: there were many new files in that silo
<robru> xavigarcia: ok, with your approval I'll release that to vivid overlay then.
<boiko> rvr: nops, not happening, but still, the fix is correct, we cannot rely on the SDK selecting anything by default
<robru> pmcgowan: alecu: xavigarcia: ok the package is now in vivid overlay, so ota8 won't contain the most recent landing. feel free to make a new landing when you're ready
<alecu> robru: yay! \o/
<alecu> robru: thanks a lot.
<xavigarcia> robru: thanks!
<robru> alecu: xavigarcia: you're welcome
<rvr> boiko: I see
<rvr> boiko: I think it first needs to set a default SIM
<boiko> rvr: well, shouldn't make a difference, but who knows? :)
<rvr> boiko: Approving silos 49 and 0
<boiko> rvr: great! thanks!
<boiko> rvr: with that in mind, I think it is a good idea to also approve silo 20 (which is the xenial silo for the libphonenumber changes)
<boiko> pmcgowan: should I go ahead and merge those?
<boiko> s/merge/publish/
<pmcgowan> sure they are happroved
<boiko> \o/
<rvr> boiko: davmor2: Approving silo 55.
<davmor2> rvr: nice
<rvr> Err
<boiko> trainguards: publishing silo 0 failed because it says it's dirty, that dialer-app needs rebuilding, but dialer-app is not on that silo anymore
<boiko> rvr: davmor2: great! thanks, I will just have to rebuild that after silo 49 lands
<boiko> robru: could you please check what is going on with silo 0?
<robru> boiko: one sec
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko: ok, had to manually drop dialer-app from inside jenkins' local silo dir, just doing a WATCH_ONLY to clear up the status, should be ready to publish as soon as that finishes
<robru> there
<robru> brb
<boiko> robru: thanks
<boiko> robru: turns out I am not authorized to publish libphonenumber, could you please publish it?
<robru> boiko: if you're not authorized, neither am i. You need a core dev
<boiko> robru: anyone here who could do that?
<davmor2> boiko: slangasek might be able to help
<robru> boiko: i usually poke kenvandine or mterry
<slangasek> it's a US holiday today
<davmor2> boiko: don't forget to land 20 too
<slangasek> but I happen to be around so I'll have a look
<boiko> davmor2: that's my next question: do you guys need to validate it?
<boiko> davmor2: it is the same changes as silo 0, but targetting xenial
<boiko> slangasek: thanks
<davmor2> boiko: we don't touch xenial yet
<boiko> davmor2: so it is just landing and that's it?
<davmor2> boiko: that can just land the important one was 49 which touches both
<davmor2> boiko: yeap
<boiko> davmor2: ok, let me change the silo
<boiko> slangasek: if that's not asking too much, could you please publish silo 20 too? (same changes as silo 0, but for xenial)
<slangasek> boiko: I'm surprised by the version number of the libphonenumber package for vivid; is this targeted as an SRU, or for the phone overlay ppa?
<boiko> slangasek: phone overlay
<slangasek> boiko: then it must not use this version number, which is reserved for SRUs
<boiko> slangasek: ah, I think that's missing in the silo
<boiko> slangasek: what version number would be fine?
<slangasek> boiko: the previous changelog entries show '6.0+r655-0ubuntu7vivid1', '6.0+r655-0ubuntu7vivid2' - something in that vein is probably ok
<slangasek> robru: ^^ is there a specific numbering convention boiko should use here?
<boiko> I think kenvandine advised salem_ to use that version number
<slangasek> mm
<boiko> not sure why
<slangasek> well, unless it's targeted for SRU, it's wrong and a problem
<slangasek> as it would lead to any later SRU of libphonenumber in vivid having the same number but different content
<robru> slangasek: boiko: train only enforces a certain version for MPs, so no preference on my end for manual sources
<slangasek> robru: sure, but what's the convention?  maybe there's something we can use for consistency
<boiko> I have no preference either (and no knowledge about the policies for that)
<robru> slangasek: well it would be upstream+15.04.YYYYMMDD-0ubuntu1
<slangasek> right
<slangasek> so no help for this ;)
<robru> Maybe Ken thought it was an SRU
<boiko> robru: would it be possible to tweak the versioning in the silo ppa, or do we have to go through all the uploading, building, etc again?
<slangasek> the package needs reuploaded and rebuilt
<robru> slangasek: I'm not sure why the existing version has +rNNN in it, not familiar with that convention. I mean i get it's a revno but dunno who's idea that was
<robru> boiko: no way to change the version without a new upload
<boiko> robru: ok, I will ask salem_ to provide a new package, which version you advise us to use? I have really no idea there :)
<robru> boiko: i guess 6.0+15.04.20151111-0ubuntu1 unless anybody has a good reason to keep the revno in there
<boiko> salem_: ^
<boiko> salem_: can you provide a package with that versioning?
<boiko> slangasek: what about the version in silo 20? is that one ok?
<salem_> robru, boiko sure, but it doesn't match the previous versions in the overlay ppa, is that ok?
<salem_> last one was 6.0+r655-0ubuntu7vivid2
<boiko> slangasek: 7.0.8-0ubuntu3
<boiko> slangasek: (for xenial)
<robru> boiko: salem_: wait, that version I said isn't actually higher than the one already there
<robru> boiko: salem_: I guess just use 6.0+r655-0ubuntu7vivid3 or something. I don't know where that scheme came from
<robru> boiko: salem_: if you guys ever do a 6.0.1 or a 6.1 it'd be nice to switch to the train style versions for consistency
<boiko> robru: we are not upstreams for that, I think kenvandine wanted to change the packaging to be able to do dual landings, that might include fixing the versioning
<slangasek> boiko: yes that version is ok for xenial
<boiko> slangasek: would you mind publishing it then?
<slangasek> boiko: I haven't looked at the actual package yet - what's the ticket number?
<boiko> slangasek: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/622
<slangasek> boiko: ok, publishing
<boiko> slangasek: thanks!
<boiko> robru: package with the right versioning (we used 6.0+r655-0ubuntu7vivid3) building in a ppa on my launchpad page, I'll let you know when it finishes so that you copy it to the silo 0 ppa
<robru> boiko: is your ppa devirt? If not we can just do a source copy now
<boiko> robru: what is devirt? If I am supposed to know, then my PPA is not :D
<boiko> robru: https://launchpad.net/~boiko/+archive/ubuntu/source-uploads/+packages
<robru> boiko: yeah train PPAs have special builders, so i can't binary copy, have to source copy and rebuild.
<boiko> robru: that's fine
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko: UGH that version is lower than the version in the PPA
<boiko> robru: yeah, I guess so
<robru> boiko: let's free the ppa and get you a new one
<boiko> robru: ok
<robru> boiko: I'll do it
<robru> boiko: OK building in silo 6 now, when it finishes please give it a quick smoketest to make sure nothing exploded in the rebuild
<boiko> robru: sure thing, thanks for the help
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<boiko> robru: all good with silo 6
<boiko> slangasek: if you are still around, mind publishing it? we had to reassign the silo to fix the version: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/623
<boiko> pmcgowan: if slangasek is not around anymore, we just need a core dev to publish silo 6, all the other dialer-app related silos are publishing already
<pmcgowan> boiko, wonder who is working
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, ?;)
<pmcgowan> maybe cyphermox is around
<cyphermox> what's up?
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, hey, we want to publish silo 6
<cyphermox> libphonenumber?
<pmcgowan> yes
<cyphermox> ok
<pmcgowan> ty
<cyphermox> tiagosh, boiko: usually I'd expect to see comments in the patch following the DEP-3 patch tagging guidelines, but I'm not going to block that publishing on it
<cyphermox> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<cyphermox> note that there's another issue with the package, the version number isn't sustainable, as soon we'll be at something that might not map as being bigger than z, so it would be better to use release numbers rather than release codenames in the version number.
<cyphermox> (by that I mean the "vivid" in 6.0+r655-0ubuntu7vivid3)
 * cyphermox presses the buttons
<cyphermox> please make sure this lands in xenial too; as well as an SRU in the appropriate releases as necessary.
<cyphermox> oh, I see it's already in xenial
<pmcgowan> cyphermox, thanks
<cyphermox> fwiw: # as a dialable char, useful ;)
<pmcgowan> indeed
<boiko> cyphermox: thanks
<robru> cyphermox: yeah i mentioned already getting them on the train version scheme but unfortunately "15.04" isn't newer than "r655" so it won't work until they bump the upstream number.
<cyphermox> robru: you could just replace "vivid3" ".15.04.3" or something to that effect
<robru> cyphermox: i think that would interfere with the SRU versioning
<cyphermox> plus given that we just do snapshots all the time, the upstream version numbers are close to meaningless, except for here when we're doing sru
<cyphermox> robru: not that much
<robru> cyphermox: are we the upstream of this project? If so why is it not using MPs?
<cyphermox> it just needs some extra fudging, like adding a .$n more above whatever version is SRU'd to vivid
<robru> boiko:  ^^
<cyphermox> robru: there's always a way to make the version numbering work for what we need it to do, without using release codenames
<robru> cyphermox: yeah i agree the codenames are bad in version numbers
<robru> cyphermox: ironically this whole mess started because Steve rejected "0ubuntu7.1" as a version because it would conflict with SRU versioning
<cyphermox> sure
<cyphermox> I mean, it's true that it would
<cyphermox> what you want is probably always something higher than whatever might be in vivid-proposed until you merge between proposed and overlay
<cyphermox> so, 0ubuntu8~15.04.1 ?
<cyphermox> as opposed to the SRUs which will always grow from 0ubuntu7
<cyphermox> but all this quickly becomes quite ugly
<robru> cyphermox: yeah tilde is probably better for wedging versions in between other versions
<cyphermox> IMHO the overlay needs to disappear and we need to find some way to be more agile at doing SRUs, which is a process we already are pretty good at I think
<cyphermox> either that or getting back to the ubuntu-rtm derived distro?
<robru> cyphermox: agree that overlay PPA is a gross hack, but disagree about SRUs. In my experience they take months of pain each. Better solution is just build phone images on dev series
<robru> cyphermox: rtm was a bad idea, let's never mention it again
<cyphermox> robru: I don't know that I'm sure of that.
<cyphermox> and let's not fool ourselves, the overlay PPA is SRUs, just with relaxed regression checking.
<cyphermox> bbl, I need to make a phone call :/
<robru> cyphermox: yeah, "relaxed regression testing" meaning "not having to wait months for your SRU to get approved"
<cyphermox> you don't have to wait months to get SRUs approved; if you do it right it can take just 7 days, just long enough to have a bit more assurance in proposed that things aren't breaking
<robru> cyphermox: heh, "just 7 days", we fly by the seat of our pants in phone land.
<robru> cyphermox: pat is currently freaking out because a 9 hour delay on an image build is too long.
<cyphermox> I'm not saying either option is perfect.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-11-12
<fginther> michi, can you provide the branch or job that was giving you problems? I want to make sure I get the right branch updated.
<michi> fginther: Sorry, no.
<michi> Basically, I found a bug in abi-compliance-checker yesterday.
<michi> We need to change the way we dump ABI
<michi> using abi-dumper
<michi> But Wily has a version of that that is too old.
<michi> I could have a branch by tomorrow, I think.
<michi> But, basically, all we need is for unity-scopes-api to build for vivid+overlay and xenial, instead of vivid+overlay and wily
<fginther> michi, I'm getting lp:unity-scopes-api/devel updated now, all the others should already be good to go for you
<michi> Awesome, thank you very much!
<michi> fginther: there is a very half-baked branch in silo 48 at the moment, for what it’s worth.
<Mirv> renatu: sure
<pstolowski> hey trainguards, looks like i hit gcc5 bug on ppc64el in the silo https://launchpadlibrarian.net/225718029/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-ppc64el.unity-scopes-shell_0.5.6%2B16.04.20151110.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz , only on xenial
<pstolowski> was there any gcc5 update recently in X?
<pstolowski> anyway, opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-5/+bug/1515514
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1515514 in gcc-5 (Ubuntu) "gcc5 ICE on unity-scopes-shell in xenial ppc64el" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> pstolowski: thanks for opening the bug! doko will look at it probably soon.
<pstolowski> Mirv, yw. i hope we can just revert to a previous gcc5 version for now if this is a problem with a minor update
<Mirv> pstolowski: that said, I don't see a new gcc5 version in November
<Mirv> last one was 2015-10-29
<pstolowski> interesting
<pstolowski> Mirv, could very well be some other updated of a dependency that triggered it
<pstolowski> Mirv, e.g. /usr/include/powerpc64le-linux-gnu/qt5/QtTest/qtesteventloop.h:48:24: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<Mirv> pstolowski: seems random, my ppc64el rebuild in your PPA worked. let the bug be there but it seems it's not constant. so just run watch_only build now.
<pstolowski> Mirv, okay. it's a bit concerning though..
<sil2100> jibel: so, seeing the e-mails... do we have everything we need in the overlay now?
<jibel> sil2100, we still need a fix for bug 1515356
<ubot5> bug 1515356 in Canonical System Image "After a boot the dash doesn't display until touched" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515356
<sil2100> jibel: you prefer to wait for it with gates closed, or should I snapshot now and we cherry pick once there's something releasable?
<jibel> sil2100, as you prefer, you do the copies
<sil2100> I'll maybe do the snapshot in a moment then
<jibel> sil2100, we won't resume silo landing now anyway
<jibel> sil2100, we are a bit late on regression
<jibel> regression testing I mean
<jgdx> rvr, pong
<rvr> jgdx: I don't remember now :)
<jgdx> rvr, any time
<victorp> sil2100, hi
<sil2100> victorp: hey
<victorp> sil2100, quick q
<victorp> ota8 is going according to plan re: schedule?
<sil2100> victorp: well... not entirely
<sil2100> victorp: we're a bit late on the regression testing right now as there were regressions spotted, so testing might be delayed slightly
<sil2100> Yesterday's holiday for many people also didn't help here
<victorp> sil2100, ok, but are talking a day or so?
<sil2100> Won't be a huge delay though, but I think we should prepare ourselves for a day/two of a delay
<brendand> bzoltan_, the crash is a known issue in testtools it seems, although hard to track down as it only happens occasionally to people
<brendand> bzoltan_, we are going to make a version of autopilot which will gather some extra info to pinpoint the problem
<greyback> trainguards: hi, qtmir is stuck in proposed due to an armhf compile fail against the rest of xenial -proposed. I've a fix for the compile fail ready. How can I proceed? Kick package out of -proposed and re-do the landing just for xenial?
<Mirv> greyback: right, if you don't want to land anything now to vivid (understandable because of the freeze), I'd merge&clean the current landing and do a xenial only one time landing to fix the armhf issue. and thanks, I thought the qtmir bug was Qt 5.5 related but it seems it was generic xenial!
<greyback> Mirv: train doesn't allow me to force a Merge & clean. Can you do that, and I'll set up the xenial-only silo?
<pstolowski> hello trainguards, may i ask for removing any remains of unity-scope-click from silo 8 & its ppa? i once added u-s-click MP to it but then removed it
<kgunn> AlbertA: are we stuck on xenial ppc ?
<kgunn> robru: hey, what are our options to get silo 18 published ?
<kgunn> i'm bumping up against that silo being needed for biz/prodmgmt folks
<kgunn> robru: can we publish with followup on disabling that one test for ppc on xenial? or are we going to have to disable and rebuild first ?
<bzoltan_> brendand: Good news... in the meantime I have started to reduce the failures in the UITK to ease the pressure on the testtols
<kgunn> trainguards could we get a xenial ppc64el only rebuild attempt on silo18 ?
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> pstolowski, kgunn: on both of your requests in a minute
<pstolowski> sil2100, k, thanks
<kgunn> np
<Mirv> greyback: done, go ahead with xenial
<greyback> Mirv: thanks
<cjwatson> kgunn: I've retried that for you
<brendand> bzoltan_, always a good idea :)
<sil2100> pstolowski: packages removed
<pstolowski> sil2100, thanks. but https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/506 still says unity-scope-click in source package names, is it ok?
<pstolowski> sil2100, i tried to edit it before, but it was coming back
<sil2100> pstolowski: try doing a watch_only build later, it shouldn't appear anymore as it's not in the PPA
<pstolowski> sil2100, ah, ok. thanks!
<kgunn> trainguards hooray, can someone now publish ? ^
<sil2100> kgunn: 18? :)
<AlbertA> sil2100: yeah just did a watch on it so it would take the silo out of build failure status
<sil2100> kgunn, AlbertA, jibel: is silo 18 for OTA-8 still?
<AlbertA> sil2100: I don't know actually, kgunn?
<sil2100> I'm snapshotting the PPA and would like to know if I supposed to copy it over as well
<pmcgowan> I expect no landings other than regression fixes
<sil2100> Ok then
<bzoltan_> brendand:  is there a silo or ppa I could test the new AP package?
<brendand> bzoltan_, no there isn't anything yet - unfortunately it needs a new version of testtools that isn't in the archive
<brendand> bzoltan_, veebers was looking at that, i'll check back with him later
<bzoltan_> brendand: is there a way to work around or hack the testtools?
<bzoltan_> brendand:  you mentioned that the problem could be when testtols try to log something after a failed test. is there a way to disable it?
<brendand> bzoltan_, if you have a log with the crash in it i can tell you, but i lost my traceback so i can't remember what the function was
<bzoltan_> brendand:  just tell me the filenames you need from me... I have a fresh crashed device
<brendand> bzoltan_, the crash would be on the terminal where you ran autopilot or phablet-test-run
<bzoltan_> brendand: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13240221/
<brendand> bzoltan_, that's not what i was expecting
<bzoltan_> brendand: I was expecting a nicely working AP test too :)
<brendand> bzoltan_, that's completely different from the traceback i have
<brendand> bzoltan_, i need more context
<bzoltan_> brendand:  do you want the individual test what messes up the system?
<bzoltan_> brendand:  let me do it
<brendand> bzoltan_, ideally i would need to see the whole terminal output including the command run
<bzoltan_> brendand: the command was  autopilot3 run ubuntuuitoolkit
<brendand> bzoltan_, on the device?
<bzoltan_> brendand:  yes
<bzoltan_> brendand:  phablet-test-run ubuntuuitoolkit
<robru> kgunn: so you need a core dev to publish 18 due to the packaging changes.
<robru> kgunn: but it sounds like you missed the cutoff for ota8 if I read correctly
<jhodapp> robru, mind doing a dput for qtmultimedia from ppa:jhodapp/ubuntu/ppa to silo 9
<robru> jhodapp: sure one sec
<jhodapp> thanks
<robru> jhodapp: done. you're welcome!
<jhodapp> excellent thanks
<bzoltan_> jibel: if you see somebody from mir folks.. they might be interested about this - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13241002/
<kgunn> robru: yeah, no biggie missing ota8, more about enabling some biz guys
<sil2100> robru, kgunn: yeah, a core-dev is needed here, it's fine to land to the overlay as we're unfreezing now
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: OTA-8 preparation in progress
<boiko> trainguards: can someone please trigger a rebuild of dialer-app for xenial armhf on silo 0?
<robru> boiko: on it
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<robru> much qa
<robru> wow
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: OTA-8 preparation in progress, ubuntu-ci jenkins are temporarily shutdown
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-11-13
<bzoltan_> jibel: brendand is not online, but I think somebody from the Mir team should know about this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13245871/
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  do you know anybody early bird from the MIr team?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: RAOF is a late bird
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I wonder if it is related to the testtools problem brendad was talking about
<jibel> robru, hey, I tried to trigger an autopkgtest run with https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-057-2.5-autopkgtests/build but it does nothing
<jibel> robru, any clue?
<jibel> it returns immediately, no job in the queue
<robru> jibel: doesn't look like you triggered the job... Did you click "build" on that page?
<jibel> robru, I did :)
<jibel> robru, several times
<jibel> robru, I did it again and it worked
<jibel> weird
<robru> jibel: it's the same as all the rest of the Jenkins jobs, you have to click once to log in then click again to actually trigger it
<jibel> robru, yeah I know jenkins a little bit, but pressing the button did nothing
<jibel> anyway now it's running
<robru> jibel: yeah "did nothing" means "redirected through sso then redirected back to the same form you were looking at before".
<robru> jibel: looks like it exploded pretty bad
<jibel> robru, nothing nothing, and I pressed several times. but it okay now it's running
<jibel> robru, heh, I picked the wrong package apparently :)
<robru> jibel: you may have better results if you run it on a silo that exists :-P
<jibel> robru, man, it existed half an hour ago
<jibel> does it mean it is not the day to test autopkgtest on silos and I should do something else?
<robru> jibel: you can test it, it just has to be a request that isn't already landed
<jibel> robru, so after requesting an autopkgtest I wait 15 min for the result?
<robru> jibel: I'm not sure how long it takes but the train will poll for results every 15 minutes
<jibel> robru, ack
<robru> jibel: i expect the current code will be plagued with false negatives (failures that aren't real failures) because it doesn't distinguish between regressions and "always failed" the way proposed migration currently does. We're working out how to get that up to par for the next iteration
<jibel> sil2100, apparently silos 3, 57 and 0 landed but I don't see any message in vivid overlay's changelist, is change bot dead?
<sil2100> jibel: hm, let me check what happened
<jibel> robru, yeah we need that, triggering a test must be automated not manual and we also need to test rdeps
<sil2100> jibel: by silo 0 you mean the libphonenumber thing?
<jibel> but it is a start
<jibel> sil2100, yes
<jibel> no
<sil2100> jibel: I see a message about it from 2 days ago
<jibel> sil2100, I mean dialler-app
<jibel> sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/648
<jibel> sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/647
<robru> jibel: we decided not to do automatic tests in case it would overburden the test infra, but i think ultimately the plan is to have landers submit autopkgtests prior to submitting for qa so it at least doesn't waste your time.
<jibel> sil2100, and https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/644
<sil2100> Ok, need to check
<sil2100> Aww come ooon, looks like my instance died
<jibel> robru, if it triggers a test when it's marked ready for qa it won't overburden the infra
<jibel> robru, on average it's less than 20 silos a week with peaks at 30
<jibel> that won't kill the infra
<jibel> even if you run them 3 times per silo
<robru> jibel: i was envisioning the other way, landers must get passing autopkgtest before at cab be marked ready for qa. Like bileto would only mark it ready after successful testing
<robru> jibel: the concern was from pitti, if we auto test after every build it's too much, the test infra is quite weak and overburdened already
<jibel> robru, I agree with pitti and it's why I think running once when the lander thinks it's ready for QA is a good compromise
<jibel> it's what we'll do manually anyway
<jibel> so if we can save this button pressing task it's all good
<robru> jibel: yeah it's in the plans, lots of rough edges need to be polished up still
<robru> jibel: for now though the feature is there, you can poke at the autopkgtest and see what happens. Hopefully we'll get it smoother soon and landers can start doing it
<jibel> robru, although what we really need is reverse dependencies testing. not all packages have autopkgtest but frequently rdeps do have tests and proposed-migration finds lot of regressions this way
<robru> jibel: yeah the next step is to enable full britney, it will do rdeps and everything just like proposed migration. But that's a big task to enable in the train, will be some time for that to go live.
<robru> jibel: oh for silo 51 it looks like it didn't have any tests, the log shows it skipped submitting anything
<jibel> robru, right, I just picked a random silo to see if the build was working
<robru> jibel: yeah it seems i need to rework this quite a bit, the silo status makes it sound like it's doing something. I'm working on a major overhaul of the silo status reporting that should clarify what is actually going on, but could be a few days before i finish
<xavigarcia> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> xavigarcia: pong
<xavigarcia> sil2100: hi! I have a question... I would need to move libuntiy-api-dev to main repository, as it is a dependency for a new project we are planning to land and that will be a dependency of the sound indicator
<xavigarcia> sil2100: can you help me with that?
<sil2100> xavigarcia: it's already handled :)
<sil2100> xavigarcia: I did that last week actually
<xavigarcia> sil2100: ah, ok...cool!
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-api/+bug/1512784
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1512784 in unity-api (Ubuntu) "[MIR] unity-api" [Undecided,Fix released]
<xavigarcia> sil2100: great!, then I guess silo 51 should be good to go
<xavigarcia> sil2100: and now a second question. I need to add the project gmenuharness to the repository
<xavigarcia> sil2100: it's a new project, and contains the base to implement integration tests for all indicators
<xavigarcia> sil2100: this is the url: https://launchpad.net/gmenuharness
<xavigarcia> sil2100: we'd need to land this asap to avoid having the issues we've got for ota-8 and the indicator-sound silo
<sil2100> xavigarcia: ok, in that case you'll need to prepare the packaging and go through the normal landing procedures, after which the package will need to be preNEWed and then NEWed by someone from the archive team
<sil2100> xavigarcia: a preNEW procedure is getting some archive admin review your silo after it passes QA
<sil2100> To check the packaging etc.
<jibel> sil2100, I forgot to ask during the meeting, can you 'enable' the OTA version in the RC channel so we can test before the image is promoted to stable?
<xavigarcia> sil2100: ok... the packaging should be ready, so I will create a silo for it
<xavigarcia> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> Normally we wouldn't need a preNEW procedure, but since overlay landings go directly to the overlay PPA I would prefer someone to check it early
<xavigarcia> sil2100: sure
<sil2100> jibel: ok, yeah, that's my priority today, will give you a sign once it's done
<jibel> sil2100, thanks
<jibel> sil2100, can you check if you can restart your instance, it should be fixed
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, the e-mails got sent, the instance restarted
<brendand> sil2100, hey dude
<sil2100> brendand: hey
<brendand> sil2100, do you know what happens to old version of e.g. messaging-app when a new one lands in the overlay ppa?
<brendand> sil2100, is it just 'disappeared'
<sil2100> brendand: no, it's still there, you can download it if needed but it's not super trivial - it's superseeded by the new version but still there
<sil2100> I have a script that downloads selected versions from the overlay
<brendand> sil2100, but in terms of being available for install using apt etc?
<sil2100> brendand: bzr branch lp:landing-team-tools and use the overlay-ppa-dl-package script - you can download either .deb binaries (by default), or grab the source by giving the -s options
<sil2100> apt also should be able to install it if you explicitly give it a version number
<sil2100> hm, or let me think
<sil2100> Actually hm, no, apt won't see it I think
<sil2100> brendand: I suppose the only option is to download the .deb's directly and installing with dpkg I think
<sil2100> brendand: but I would have to check if apt won't find the package if you give the version number directly
<sil2100> brendand: ok, so as I thought, it seems that apt just wont see it
<brendand> sil2100, ok
<brendand> sil2100, makes it a bit more difficult but at least its possible
<xavigarcia> sil2100: ping again :)
<xavigarcia> sil2100: could you please take a quick look to this build? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-000-1-build/540/console
<xavigarcia> sil2100: I think something is wrong in the project configuration
<xavigarcia> sil2100: for example: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgmenuharness does not exist
<sil2100> xavigarcia: is the branch configured as bzr split?
<sil2100> xavigarcia: yeah, so I don't see the .bzr-builddeb directory
<sil2100> xavigarcia: check how other projects are done and be sure to include the same things in .bzr-builddeb of your bzr branch, since otherwise it won't generate the tarball from the source tree
<xavigarcia> sil2100: oh, ok... will do that
<xavigarcia> sil2100: thanks!
* ev changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: OTA-8 preparation in progress
<sil2100> rvr: ping
<rvr> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> rvr: hey! Is your krillin free right now?
<rvr> sil2100: Yes
<AlbertA> trainguards: so this says landed, but I only see the packages released into stable-phone-overlay
<AlbertA> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/604
<AlbertA> and not in xenial or xenial proposed
<AlbertA> did I not configure the entry properly for dual landing?
<greyback> trainguards: hey, this is to fix a ftbfs on armhf xenial: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/646 can someone hit merge please?
<Mirv> greyback: publish? it's not set to "Publish without QA"?
<greyback> Mirv: ah boo, I chose the wrong option
<greyback> Mirv: okay, now I can press buttons
<AlbertA> Mirv: any idea why this didn't make it to xenial ? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/604
<Mirv> AlbertA: the silo was configured to use overlay PPA (dual landings should have the field empty - vivid will go to overlay anyway), so the mir is in... overlay PPA also for xenial dput ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-012 ../build-area/qtpim-opensource-src_5.0~git20140515~29475884-0ubuntu16~xenial1~test1_source.changes
<Mirv> AlbertA: s/wrongcopypaste/https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=xenial
<Mirv> also some unity-scopes-shell it seems :P
<Mirv> as I'm MOTU I was able to copy the unity-scopes-shell to archives, but the mir is in main so needs core-dev
<greyback> Mirv: hey, I've a qtmir bug fix I want to land fairly soon (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/654) - think I should wait for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/646 to migrate? Will a dual landing work after a xenial-only landing?
<Mirv> greyback: OTA8 blocker is good enough reason, so I'll merge&clean 646. it has at least built so it will probably migrate. dual landing should work fine since the trunk is always xenial/dev anyway. and if not we'll just do some manual publishing once.
<Mirv> noting to myself I shouldn't be here, but it seems no other trainguards are here either right at the moment
<greyback> Mirv: nice , thank you for the help
<Mirv> greyback: ok go ahead in building 654
<greyback> Mirv: just kicked off
<AlbertA> Mirv: thanks, so should I just make a sync from overlay entry to get it into xenial?
<Mirv> AlbertA: either that or just get some core dev like RAOF to copy-package it to xenial-proposed
<AlbertA> Mirv: cool thanks
<robru> AlbertA: that is strange
<robru> Oh I see, hmm I should make the train just ignore that field for dual silos
<AlbertA> robru: yeah sorry, I didn't catch that you are not to supposed to use that field anymore...
<robru> AlbertA: I recommend just getting a core dev to copy manually. If you make a sync request you still need a core dev anyway so it's a bit pointless for you
<AlbertA> robru: yeah I'll ask RAOF on his monday
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-11-14
<bzoltan> The mako version 348 from ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu channel does not boot. Is it a known issue or I hold it wrong?
 * bzoltan figured out
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-11-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 /: Failed to upload diffs. Please try regenerating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 /: Failed to upload diffs. Please try regenerating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 /: Failed to upload diffs. Please try regenerating diffs
<michi> trainguards: Not sure what to do about this ^
<robru> michi: keep trying i guess. Looks like a transient issue contacting swift. Maybe wait half an hour or something
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/thumbnailer). Pending binary packages (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
<michi> robru: Thanks, will do.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2094 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2094 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2094 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2094 Successfully built
<mardy> seb128: can you push the publish button on //bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2094 with your magic powers?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/mediascanner2, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/addres
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-messages). Pending binary packages (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-messages). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messag
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-messages). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator
<jamesh> seb128 (or any other core dev): could I trouble you to publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 ?
<jamesh> (there are some packaging changes, so I can't publish it myself)
<Saviq> sil2100, jibel, can we pull ubuntu-wallpapers from yakkety into OTA14? to include new wallpapers?
<Saviq> should be a simple copy from the archive
<Saviq> jibel, sil2100, we also realized a security issue in the new spread #1641578 - mzanetti's working on a fix, we need to include it if new unity8 is going into OTA14
<sil2100> eh
<sil2100> This is getting messier and messier
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Bad merges (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Preparing packages
<Saviq> sil2100, so https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2177 can be cleared, you copied it to the snapshot, right?
<sil2100> Saviq: let me triple-confirm
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah - so we don't want these changes released to the overlay?
<Saviq> sil2100, they already are, through https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2050
<Saviq> i.e. we diverged already
 * Saviq pushes the right thing to lp:unity8/stable
<sil2100> Ok
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, I'm abandoning then
<Saviq> making a new silo for the spread sec fix
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2177 Abandoning ticket
<sil2100> Thanks
<jamesh> sil2100: could you publish https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 for me? (it has some packaging changes from the soname bump)
<sil2100> jamesh: hey! Let me take a look at it in a minute :)
<jamesh> sil2100: no rush.  It's past end of day for me :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
<Saviq> mzanetti, sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2197
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2197 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2197 Successfully built (vivid/unity8). Uploading build (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2197 Pending binary packages (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
<mardy> sil2100: hi! can you please publish this: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2094
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2197 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2106 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Failed to build (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub). PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-messages). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- attente kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 Currently building (vivid/content-hub). Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
<Saviq> sil2100, trying out RC channel, you need newer ubuntu-app-launch, too
<rvr> pete-woods: ping
<Saviq> just seeing if this is enough now
<pete-woods> rvr: hey
<rvr> pete-woods: Hi
<rvr> pete-woods: Silo 2185, indicator-network. It says "Install the silo on a 16.10 desktop session". But packages are only available for Xenial and Zesty.
<pete-woods> rvr: sorry, that's a stupid typo
<pete-woods> it should be 16.04
<Saviq> sil2100, hmm no, looks like the unity8 in the snapshot is built against a non-matching ubuntu-app-launch :/
<rvr> pete-woods: Ok
<pete-woods> rvr: and if you have it available, i386 (the crash happens more often there for some reason)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Successfully built
<vigo> tvoss, ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- attente kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 Failed to build (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Generating diffs
<Saviq> jibel, just a reminder that https://trello.com/c/ZHiL2I9G/3798-2181-2181-ubuntu-app-launch-tedg - if anywhere - would go into OTA14, so testing it earlier rather than later would be advisable...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/
<sil2100> Saviq: hm, I didn't rebuild the unity8 in the snapshot
<sil2100> Saviq: it should be built against what was in the overlay
<sil2100> Saviq: I only rebuilt qtmir and qtubuntu
<sil2100> Everything else was built against the overlay in silos (due to the PPA dep-reverting)
<Saviq> sil2100, well, exactly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/in
<Saviq> and so unity8 is built against UAL from overlay, but it's not there in the snapshot
<Saviq> I mean there's a much older version in the snapshot
<sil2100> Ok, damn, but if that causes a breakage, I would expect a versioned dependency there
<Saviq> unity8: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity8/qml/Unity/Launcher/libUnityLauncher-qml.so: undefined symbol: _ZN6ubuntu10app_launch5AppID4findERKSt10shared_ptrINS0_8RegistryEERKSs
<sil2100> Saviq: would no-change rebuilding of unity8 help?
<sil2100> I don't want to pull in anything els
<sil2100> e
<Saviq> sil2100, agreed, something's messed up in the dep chain
<Saviq> sil2100, I'd try that, yes
<Saviq> sil2100, or
<Saviq> sil2100, we make https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2197 build against snapshot (or does it still overwrite PPA deps?)
<sil2100> Saviq: I think it still overwrites deps, and it does it also on status job runs
<Saviq> OUCH
<Saviq> sil2100, then yeah, try a no-change rebuild in the snapshot
<sil2100> Saviq: I assumed it only did that on builds, but then I wasted a lot of rebuilds like this just to notice that Bileto reverted them with the status job ;/
<sil2100> It's really annoyingly strict about this
<pmcgowan> Saviq, is 2181 landing then? is that related to this ual discussion?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I don't think so
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I guess we're locked down now
<sil2100> jibel: ^
<pmcgowan> sil2100, before I left we had that one as a blocker
<sil2100> I didn't hear anything about including it, don't see it being QAed, we already have enough troubles as is ;)
<Saviq> pmcgowan, sil2100, last I know jibel said he'd get it in if they found the time to test it
<pmcgowan> well again we discussed as a blocker
<pmcgowan> its a regression
<pmcgowan> afaik
<sil2100> pmcgowan: but didn't we say that what doesn't make it by Wednesday is not going to be included?
<pmcgowan> Saviq, if its really a dupe of what I reported its unuseable
<pmcgowan> sil2100, except for this regression :(
<sil2100> Ok, I'm fine with anything (as long as I'll be able to easily cherry pick this and build), but QA would have to get convinced
<Saviq> pmcgowan, can you try silo 2181? I'm not sure I ever experienced it to the extent your bug reports, but it helps me a lot when switching apps
<pmcgowan> Saviq, I see the spread hang all the time, MX4 and M10
<pmcgowan> and the right edge not respond
<pmcgowan> I can try it
<Saviq> pmcgowan, does it hang indefinitely, or just for a second or two at a time?
<pmcgowan> Saviq, just for a sec
<Saviq> sounds like that one, then
<Elleo> trainguards: the autopkg tests on xenial are pulling in out-dated package versions causing failures on this silo https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2033, for both the content-hub tests (should be the version of content-hub that landed on thursday fixing those issues) and oxide (incompatible old version breaks dependencies), are any other silos running into this?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
<robru> Elleo: first I've heard of it
<robru> Elleo: how can you tell they're outdated? Is it a case of packages you want only being in overlay / not in overlay maybe?
<Elleo> robru: overlay has content-hub 0.2+16.04.20161107-0ubuntu1 but it's not being used
<robru> Elleo: Hmmmmmmm
<robru> Elleo: I'm not sure what's going on there... Britney is programmed to use the overlay unconditionally, eg, even on sru tickets that shouldn't have it
<Elleo> :/
<Elleo> I wonder if anything funny happened due to that silo having been created pre-zesty and converted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2193 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2166 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2185 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2185 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Dependency wait (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (xenial/mir). Needs building (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2185 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-network). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2193 Needs building (zesty/compiz). Successfully built (zesty/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-network). Failed to build (xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-lo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2193 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 Publish failed: Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2069 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2166 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
<robru> Elleo: no there are no differences between a zesty ticket and a "migrated" ticket.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2166 Proposed pocket (zesty/net-cpp). Release pocket (vivid/net-cpp, xenial/net-cpp)
<robru> Elleo: you might need pitti to dig deeper into the autopkgtest logic there, I'm not sure what's happening.
<sil2100> slangasek, robru: I won't make it to the meeting today, will send an e-mail about things I wanted to discuss later
<slangasek> sil2100: ok
<slangasek> robru: anything from you, or skip?
<robru> slangasek: skip I guess. I'm still iterating on snaps & some other reported bugs, no change here
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 Dependency wait (zesty/mcloud, zesty/storage-framework). Successfully built (vivid/mcloud, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/mcloud, xenial/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2193 Needs building (zesty/compiz). Successfully built (zesty/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Dependency wait (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (xenial/mir). Needs building (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (zesty/mir). Dependency wait (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (xenial/mir). Needs building (zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Dependency wait (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (xenial/mir). Needs building (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Pending binary packages (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Dependency wait (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (xenial/mir). Needs building (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2193 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2193 Needs building (zesty/compiz). Successfully built (zesty/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/indicator-network). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2166 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2198 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2193 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2198 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2185 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-network, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir). Dependency wait (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (zesty/mir). Successfully built (zesty/unity-system-compositor)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-11-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Failed to build (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Pending binary packages (zesty/mir). Successfully built (zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Failed to build (xenial/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, zesty/mir, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mir). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/mir, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Pending binary packages (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2130 Currently building (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2130 Failed to build (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-api)
<mardy> Mirv: hi! Can you please press "Publish" on https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2094 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2130 Failed to build (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Currently building (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
<marcustomlinson> trainguards: can anyone help me understand why I get "Depends: cmake-extras (>= 0.4) but it is not going to be installed" for all archs on zesty here: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2110/+packages
<marcustomlinson> looking at amd64 for example: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/amd64/cmake-extras
<marcustomlinson> cmake-extras 0.7 :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2130 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Failed to build (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Failed to build (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Currently building (xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2198 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2154 QA Signoff: Approved
<Mirv> mardy: doing
<mardy> Mirv: thanks!
<Mirv> marcustomlinson: probably something to be seen when trying to install it on zesty. I'm upgrading my zesty and trying out.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2094 Publishing packages
<marcustomlinson> Mirv: thanks man! Yeah I don't have a zesty install myself. Probably worth considering the upgrade too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Failed to build (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-api)
<Mirv> marcustomlinson: the reason is that cmake-extras requires cmake < 3.7z, and cmake 3.7.0-1ubuntu1 was uploaded to zesty-proposed 18 hours ago. so, there's a transition going on.
<marcustomlinson> Mirv: ok so it comes down to bad timing
<marcustomlinson> thanks Mirv :)
<Mirv> yes. hmm, there are also new cmake-extras uploads, but I believe thise went unnoticed so I'll ping the uploader(s) about it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2094 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2199 Preparing packages
<marcustomlinson> Mirv: thanks for chasing that up Mirv!
<marcustomlinson> (i.e. #ubuntu-devel)
<marcustomlinson> /s/i.e./wrt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 QA Signoff: Approved
<vigo> mardy, ping :)
<mardy> vigo: hi!
<vigo> Hi =) I'm testing the account provider tester :P
<mardy> vigo: enjoy :-)
<vigo> but with silo 2016 installed I can only see ownclod as provider, is that ok or more should appear¿
<vigo> mardy, it works fine but I was expecting more to be listed
<mardy> vigo: ah, I missed one step: you should also install account-plugin-nextcloud
<vigo> mardy, ohhh could you please update the description? :)
<mardy> vigo: done
<vigo> mardy, what did you update? I can't see the changes
<mardy> vigo: ah, I had to click on another part of the page, in roder for the description to get updated :-p
<mardy> vigo: now it should be ok
<mardy> vigo: oh, and I see that the manual download URLs are also missing a link...
<mardy> vigo: ok, now all the things should be in place
<vigo> mardy, Do not know what happens but no changes visible yet, you're updating bileto right¿
<mardy> vigo: yes...
<mardy> vigo: it's silo 2131, right?
<vigo> mardy, hehe it's silo 2016 what I'm working on I wrote it before
<vigo> :)
<mardy> vigo: ah, sorry! Then yes, it's just owncloud; if you had also 2131 installed, you'd see nextcloud as well
<vigo> mardy, I'll take also 2131 later since it seems to be pretty up to date now :P
<mardy> vigo: but one provider is enough to test this, so you don't need the other silo
<mardy> excellent
<vigo> mardy, perfect then =) I can land it ç
<vigo> thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 QA Signoff: Approved
<jamesh> sil2100: hi.  Thanks for hitting publish on https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 last night.  It looks like it failed though due to the zesty/s390x depwait thing.
<sil2100> uh
 * sil2100 should have waited to see if it passed
<jamesh> sil2100: we did get the old s390x packages removed from the archive which allowed the autopkgtest to pass, but I guess bileto is checking something else?
<sil2100> They were? Since I still see them for storage-framework
<sil2100> Same for mcloud
<sil2100> Anyway, I can try publishing this manually, but I suppose it would require archive admin intervention anyway
<jamesh> the automated signoff originally failed due to missing s390x builds.  We asked an archive admin to remove the old package, and the automated signoff started passing
<jamesh> are there multiple ways of removing a package maybe?
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Ok, let me try publishing this manually and then we can see if this needs additional intervention
<jamesh> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> jamesh: let's both keep an eye out on the silo if this migrates
<sil2100> yw!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 Proposed pocket (zesty/mcloud, zesty/storage-framework). Release pocket (vivid/mcloud, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/mcloud, xenial/storage-framework)
<michi> \o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 /: Failed to publish diffs publicly. Please try regenerating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2094 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
<vigo> mardy, cannot install onedrive scope on arm64 it returns "Package architecture "armhf" not compatible"
<vigo> I'm testing with frieza_arm64
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2149 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/appdrawer
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/mediascanner2, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/un
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/appdrawer
<Mirv> marcustomlinson: fixed now!
<marcustomlinson> Mirv: yeah I saw the cmake-extras update roll in. Kicked the silo. Thanks!
<Mirv> you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-sound, zesty/indicator-transfer, zesty/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-mess
<Saviq> sil2100, can I help with anything? did we boot?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indica
<vigo> mardy, ping :)
<rvr> Elleo: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/binary-arm64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.152 80]
<rvr> Oops
<rvr> He, E : was expanded
<Elleo> ah, heh
<rvr> vigo: I think there are some problems with the archives
<rvr> vigo: Hmm.. but maybe your problem is different
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2200 Preparing packages
<vigo> rvr, I think so :\
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicato
<mardy> vigo: ops, pong
<mardy> vigo: yes, you need to test that on armhf
<mardy> vigo: or if you want I could quickly modify the account tester app to support the microsoft account, it wouldn't take long
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
<vigo> mardy, it would be great :) meanwhile I'll check the nextcloud and mcloud
<vigo> mardy, please let me know when its ready  :)
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, any word on bug 1641175 ?
<ubot5`> bug 1641175 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 fails to build in arm64 because of tests segfault" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1641175
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2200 Pending binary packages
<Mirv> jgdx: probably bug #1630906 back after another kernel update, wgrant used to install the custom ones. I also asked if 46/47 bits instead of 48 would be good enough for the kernel, no response from the kernel team so far on the bug. the Qt fix, when cherry-picked, didn't fix all issues.
<ubot5`> bug 1630906 in linux (Ubuntu) "QML segfault on arm64 due to builder kernel change" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630906
<jgdx> Mirv, would you say it's a Known Issues: -
<Mirv> jgdx: wgrant: full releases containing upstream fix will be 5.7.1 soon (I will only have time to package it starting January, hopefully, if I have time for other duties), and 5.6.3 due in March or so for xenial.
<Mirv> (xenial = stable-phone-overlay PPA)
<mardy> vigo: here it is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=it.mardy.account-tester_0.14_all.click
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Successfully built
<Mirv> jgdx: sure it is a known issue, with so far no good solution, some workarounds though like that custom kernel that doesn't change the value that caused the issue for Qt
<wgrant> Mirv: Hm, the new kernel should have been on the buildds at least a couple of hours before that bug was filed. Do you have a recent build failure?
<Mirv> jgdx: can you double check, maybe this is a timing issue between kernel installations and when you last tried it out?
<jgdx> Mirv, sure
<jgdx> Mirv, are you able to start specific builds?
<jgdx> nm, I'll do them all. On second thought,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2200 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Preparing packages
<wgrant> Mirv: Ah, just bad timing, I think. The packages took a bit longer than usual to make it onto the build farm due to low activity.
<wgrant> Retries should work.
<jgdx> thx
<vigo> mardy, thanks
<vigo> mardy, I can't see mcloud
<mardy> vigo: argh, I should learn to read -- I thought you said onecloud :-) One minute :-)
<mardy> vigo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=it.mardy.account-tester_0.15_all.click
<vigo> mardy, great! =D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2199 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2199 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2199 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2199 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Snapping snap packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2199 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2090 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<mardy> Mirv: your superpowers are needed again :-) ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Snapping snap packages
<sil2100> mardy: looking at it!
<sil2100> mardy: looks sane, clicking
<mardy> sil2100: thanks!
<vigo> mardy, mcluod isn't listed yet, I can't create an account for it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Publishing packages
<mardy> vigo: can you please paste the contents of ~/.local/share/accounts/applications/it.mardy*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Proposed pocket (zesty/libaccounts-glib, zesty/libaccounts-qt, zesty/online-accounts-api). Release pocket (vivid/libaccounts-glib, vivid/libaccounts-qt, vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-qt, xenial/online-accounts-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
<jgdx> trainguards: n00b question: what does linker errors on ppc entail? e.g https://launchpadlibrarian.net/293528215/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-powerpc.ubuntu-system-settings_0.4+17.04.20161115.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Pending binary packages
<jgdx> trainguards: on ppc only (64 as well as whatever powerpc is)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2131 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2201 Preparing packages
<sil2100> jgdx: will look in a moment, not sure if I can help though
<jgdx> sil2100, thx
 * sil2100 does a publisher run
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2154 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2193 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2198 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2154 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2198 Proposed pocket (zesty/indicator-session). Release pocket (xenial/indicator-session)
<sil2100> flexiondotorg: o/
<sil2100> flexiondotorg: I have added you to the bileto team
<flexiondotorg> o/
<flexiondotorg> Thank you.
<sil2100> flexiondotorg: this basically should give you the ability to create Bileto tickets and drive landings
<flexiondotorg> OK
<sil2100> flexiondotorg: it does not give direct PPA upload rights to silos though
<flexiondotorg> Fine.
<sil2100> e.g. you can only build things using Bileto, but not dput things directly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 zesty/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to fetch https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/2078.1/+files/ubuntu-system-settings_0.4+17.04.20161109.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<sil2100> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bileto
<sil2100> The docs ;)
<flexiondotorg> sil2100, Cheers. I'll have a read.
<sil2100> robru keeps those rather up-to-date, but if anything you can poke us here
<sil2100> jgdx: and this happens only for ppc?
<sil2100> jgdx: could you give me the silo link?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Proposed pocket (zesty/address-book-app). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-application, zesty/indica
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2154 Proposed pocket (zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/presage, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Release pocket (vivid/maliit-framework, vivid/presage, vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/maliit-framework, xenial/presage, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2193 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-session). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-netwo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2201 Currently building (zesty/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scopes-api). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2201 Failed to build (xenial/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-api). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
<dbarth> sil2100: ping? see my email about oxide; would need your help uploading a 1.17 source package to a vivid ppa
<sil2100> dbarth: hey! Just got the e-mail, let me read it up
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Pending binary packages (xenial/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Proposed pocket (zesty/libaccounts-qt). Release pocket (vivid/libaccounts-glib, vivid/libaccounts-qt, vivid/online-accounts-api, xenial/libaccounts-glib, xenial/libaccounts-qt, xenial/online-accounts-api, zesty/libaccounts-glib, zesty/online-accounts-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2201 Failed to build (xenial/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2016 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2181 QA Signoff: Approved
<tedg> Saviq: Should I publish this, or will that break things? ^
<Saviq> tedg, no, don't publish
<Saviq> or actually
<Saviq> it's a vivid-only thing with a separate branch already
<Saviq> so should be OK to publish
<Saviq> sil2100, ↑?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hey!  Any update on testing the Libertine landing?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I'm still trying to install the f*cking vm
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Oh....
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, thanks for the update:)
<rvr> I tried with VirtualBox, but Mir doesn't work there, and now fighting with qemu-kvm
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok.  Just curious, how are planning to test?  On a xenial based VM?  The puritine click does not apply to this landing since it's Xenial overlay and zesty only.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Ok, the problem is that Xenial has no packages for arm64
<rvr> So I tried to setup a vm
<rvr> with amd64
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: And I was told that libertine may not work with arm64 either
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: So, any tip?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Well, xmir doesn't work with arm64, so that in effect makes libertine not work.
<bregma> should work with arm64, but it's untested by us
<ChrisTownsend> bregma: It's xmir really.
<ChrisTownsend> And yeah, Libertine itself is totally untested on arm64.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: But this landing is really aimed at the desktop.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Do you have a desktop machine running Unity 8, ie, unity8-desktop-session?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I don't want to mess with my desktop :D
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Do you have a spare laptop maybe?
<rvr> The way we test is using fresh installs
<rvr> Nope
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Kaleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2008 Release pocket
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: So what is the purpose of this testing then?  Anything landing in xenial overlay has to support arm64 now?????
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I'm trying to test in amd64
<rvr> in a vm
<rvr> That is possible, isn't it?
<rvr> amd64 != arm64
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ah, ok, I see you said that before now:)  I read that as arm64 in a Vm, lol
<rvr> :D
<pmcg1> ChrisTownsend, although we do need arm64 to be supported, as that is the other primary xenial target
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I think it's possible to run U8 in a VM, but I have 0 experience in that.  I'll ask around for others with experience running that.
<ChrisTownsend> pmcgowan: Ok, news to me then.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2154 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Release pocket (vivid/maliit-framework, vivid/presage, vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/maliit-framework, xenial/presage, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/maliit-framework, zesty/presage)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2193 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity). Release pocket (zesty/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-session). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (xenial/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I was wrong about xmir.  It is built for arm64.  However, the package dependency on xmir only specifies armhf, amd64, and i386.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: When I tried to create the libertine container, it couldn't download arm64-binary files from the archive
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: How did you try creating the container?  And I wonder if it was trying to use an lxc or chroot backend???
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: libertine-container-manager create -n test -i test
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Publishing packages
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: With frieza + the arm64 image
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, so it was autodetecting the arch and distro, so in theory, it should have tried to create an arm64 xenial based LXC.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I should try reflashing my m10 to see what is going on.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Are there instructions on how to do so?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Hmm
<rvr> Ok, I see my problem
<rvr> No space left on device :P
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: lol, well, that'll certainly break it:)
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: If you get that sorted out and get a container to create cleanly and install some packages/apps, you may need to install xmir still to launch the apps.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Ack
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: But, I still need to flash my m10 so I'm no longer lying about being lander approved:)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/indicator-session, zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-api). Ready to build (xenial/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-keyboard). Successfully built (xenial/address-book
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Is it just a different channel for arm64 image?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2154 Release pocket
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23481594/
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Thanks!  Is disable-gpg.sh script necessary?  I obviously don't have that:)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2198 Release pocket
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: And I obviously don't have that recovery image either:)
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Not really (script)
<rvr> The recovery ...
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ack on script
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Check email
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: k, thanks
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: got it, thanks again
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hmm, the size is ~90kB.  Is that right?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Should be 11 MB
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, email client acting up.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Preparing packages
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Man, give up on elm, we are in the XXI century now ;)
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: lol, not quite elm.  But Tbird is saying that it is ~15MB when I try saving it, but on disk, it's ~90kB.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: So it seems it's corrupted somehow.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Try with gmail
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Release pocket (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-session). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-application, zesty/indicator-blueto
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Yeah, trying that now.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Oh, right, my email is not set up for gmail since I use procmail on the server.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Bah, is there a private-fileshare somewhere where I can grab this?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Let me check if I can uploaded it there
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, thanks.  Sorry for the hassle.
<rvr> np
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Finally, on the Unity8 session
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Recovery image uploaded to my private-fileshare
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/indicator-session). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service,
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: pm'd you
<dbarth> sil2100: still around? did you get a chance to trigger a new oxide 1.17 build?
<sil2100> dbarth: on it now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
<kdub> bone-headed question here, but to install https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 i should now do "bileto device-upgrade 2180 <devicepassword>"?
<kdub> (not seeing the package installed like I thought it would be)
<kdub> ah, nevermind
<kdub> different distributions, between what was in the silo and what was on the device
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/unity-scopes-api, zesty/unity-scopes-api). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-session, zesty/indicator-session). Successfully built (xenial/addr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Preparing packages
<kdub> just to confirm, the channel to test with xenial+overlay for devices is ubuntu-touch/staging/ubuntu ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Snapping snap packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2078 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: So I just a black screen after reflashing using your pastebin (minus the script).
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I do get the slow spinning Ubuntu logo, but after that stops, it just goes to a black screen.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I imagine you're eod already, so I'll catch up with you tomorrow.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2193 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indica
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Snapping snap packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Proposed pocket (zesty/unity-scopes-api). Release pocket (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indica
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2110 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Snapping snap packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indica
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Snapping snap packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indica
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2203 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-n
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicato
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-11-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2204 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2204 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/dash-refactor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2204 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2203 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2204 Preparing packages
<jibel> marcustomlinson, can you please not publish unapproved silo eg 2110
<marcustomlinson> jibel: oh my bad. I though x+z were self-published
<jibel> marcustomlinson, it's all right but we verify silos on xenial.
<marcustomlinson> jibel: I'm sorry, lesson learnt
<mardy> michi_: hi! Just replied to bug 1642150
<ubot5`> bug 1642150 in online-accounts-api (Ubuntu) "Timeout for online-accounts is unusably short" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642150
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2204 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Ready to build (xenial/isc-dhcp, zesty/isc-dhcp). Successfully built (vivid/aethercast, vivid/isc-dhcp, xenial/aethercast, zesty/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2182 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Dependency wait (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components)
<Saviq> sil2100, jibel, FWIW upgrading ual to the overlay version makes unity8 start on rc, so getting https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2181 in would at least make it testable
<Saviq> oh yay but that pulls in libmirclient9...
<Saviq> fun times
<Saviq> I suppose rebuilding the UAL in snapshot would fix that...
<sil2100> :|
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Dependency wait (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Preparing packages
<mardy> sil2100: hi! Can you please the publish button on https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2131 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2189 QA Signoff: Failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2205 Preparing packages
<jgdx> sil2100, I think the ppc build issue (from yesterday) is about to be resolved. Thanks anyway :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2205 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Preparing packages
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hi!  How goes the Libertine testing?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Good morning!
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Looks good so far :D
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Also, I finally got my frieza to boot the xenial image.  However, I'm not able to put it in writable mode.  Do you know a way around that?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I just was able to install gedit
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Awesome!
<rvr> It launches and work
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Is this in the vm or the frieza?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: vm
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, thanks!
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: And I'm having problems using phablet-shell.  Is that known?  adb shell works, but phablet-shell is nicer:)
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Which kind of problems?
<rvr> What
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: It won't connect via phablet-shell: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23485770/
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Probably an issue with known_hosts, but I'm not sure how to clean that up.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I remember to have some issues with that too
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: If you remember how you fixed it, let me know:)
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Same here
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ah, ok.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I closed the apps, and trying to install a new package, but libertine-container-manager says there are apps running in the container
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I bet you closed the app via the window's 'X' button, right?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Yes
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Grrrr, this is due to utter lack of session management in Unity 8.  Using the 'X' button is not nice at all to apps.  So what happens is that the manager we have for managing LXC container operations is not notified by the app's launcher process because the launcher process gets whacked before it can notify the manager.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: If you use something like File->Quit from the menu, it should work.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Ok, rebooting X-D
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok
<sil2100> mardy: on it!
<sil2100> mardy: ok, we'll probably need someone from the archive admins to +1 it - did any AA member already take a look at this silo?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 Preparing packages
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Approving silo :)
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Awesome!  Thanks so much!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
<kdub> when I run bileto to install ticket 2180, i get this message http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23486006/ which lists 'available PPAs', which don't seem to match what I see on bileto.ubuntu.com... any suggestions?
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! If I upload some package v1 to a PPA and it builds fine and gets published, but then upload v2 that FTBFS, is there some easy way to remove v2 to let v1 be the latest in the PPA again?
<cjwatson> sil2100: As long as v1 wasn't superseded too long ago, you can delete v2, then go to the PPA's "Copy packages" page, change the filter to select Superseded packages, select v1, leave the destination at This PPA / The same series, select "Copy existing binaries", and copy
<cjwatson> That should resurrect the old version
<cjwatson> (similar operations also possible with remove-package / copy-package from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools)
<kdub> is "bileto device-upgrade 2180 1234" the proper way to use bileto to install https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 (given that the device password is 1234)?
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, thanks! Let me try that, should work
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 Pending binary packages
<sil2100> cjwatson: woo, worked like a charm, thanks again!
<kdub> cracking open the shell script, it seems to try to "curl https://bileto.ubuntu.com/v1/ticket/$TICKET" and can't find that url
<jibel> kdub, robru changed the API recently but apparently the tool has not been updated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 Successfully built
<kdub> jibel, hmm, so what's the recommended way to test until the bileto script is updated? just apt-add the repository?
<jibel> kdub, it's now https://bileto.ubuntu.com/v2/ticket/TICKET
<jibel> kdub, I always add it manually
<kdub> jibel, thanks
<kdub> jibel, robru well, I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1642323 to track
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1642323 in Bileto "bileto script contains out-of date urls" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Snapping snap packages
<cjwatson> sil2100: cool
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/
<robru> jibel: kdub: the latest script is in overlay ppa and also phablet-team/tools ppa since November 2, please update
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
<kdub> robru, ah, alright
<jibel> robru, it is not in zesty
<robru> Oh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Preparing packages
<jibel> robru, and it should be SRUd in yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2206 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2206 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2206 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2204 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2204 vivid/unity8: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2204 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2204 vivid/unity8: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2204 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2204 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2206 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 xenial/qmenumodel: debdiff failed: see log for details
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2206 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-api). Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (xenial/policykit-unity8, zesty/policykit-unity8). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-n
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2207 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2204 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2206 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2206 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (xenial/policykit-unity8, zesty/policykit-unity8). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-n
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Diff missing (vivid/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-datetime). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2206 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2207 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/policykit-unity8). Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2206 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
<tedg> kenvandine: can you click publish on this for me please? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2182
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-lo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2207 Publishing packages
<mterry> robru: got https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/2207/publish/latest/ -- should I be worried?
<robru> mterry: might be OK because you only have the one package, if there was more than one it would just be partially published. If the next status update includes "successfully built"then just publish again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2207 Release pocket (xenial/policykit-unity8). Successfully built (zesty/policykit-unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Successfully built
<mterry> robru: looks fine thx
<kenvandine> tedg, done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2182 Publishing packages
<robru> mterry: yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2207 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/policykit-unity8). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-loca
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2182 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Release pocket (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
<tedg> kenvandine: Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2207 Proposed pocket (zesty/policykit-unity8). Release pocket (xenial/policykit-unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Snapping snap packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (vivid/content-hub, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2207 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/policykit-unity8, zesty/policykit-unity8). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-locati
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Currently building (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Ready to build (xenial/miral, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Pending binary packages (zesty/indicator-datetime). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/indicator-sound, xenial/indicator-transfer, zesty/indicator-application, zesty/indicator-bluetooth, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2188 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2204 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/sni-qt). Successfully built (zesty/appmenu-qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/policykit-unity8, zesty/policykit-unity8). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-11-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- josharenson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2204 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-datetime, zesty/indicator-datetime). Successfully built (vivid/qmenumodel, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/qmenumodel, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/qmenumodel, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/ubuntu-system-sett
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/dash-refactor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/url-dispatcher, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/policykit-unity8, zesty/policykit-unity8). Pending binary packages (zesty/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/policykit-unity8, zesty/policykit-unity8). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/mir, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2208 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/miral). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/i
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2182 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Snapping snap packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/miral). Successfully built (xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Currently building (xenial/mir). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Uploading build (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/mir, zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2205 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2205 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2209 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2181 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2192 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2181 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2192 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2205 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntuone-credentials, zesty/ubuntuone-credentials)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2209 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Pending binary packages (zesty/mir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, zesty/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2205 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2211 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2209 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, zesty/mir, zesty/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 zesty/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/dash-refactor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jin, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2210 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2205 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntuone-credentials, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntuone-credentials)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2211 Successfully built
<Mirv> sil2100: so I published the 2182 to vivid, not sure if it was still targeted to OTA14? (sounds nice)
<Mirv> the non-blocking pause/resume
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
<vigo> sil2100, good morning https://bugs.launchpad.net/puritine/+bug/1642529
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1642529 in Puritine "Can't run x apps in latest rc image" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> vigo: uh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2205 Successfully built
<sil2100> Mirv: we got it for OTA-14 already if anything
<sil2100> Mirv: I did a bin copy from the silo to the snapshot as there was some other landing that had the same changes
<sil2100> (or at least this was my understanding)
<sil2100> vigo: we need to get bregma and others looking at this, thanks for filling it in!
<sil2100> Possibly yet another dependency missing :|
<sil2100> I'm so annoyed by this as we have debian package dependencies for things like these
<vigo> sil2100, I'll keep looking at it ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2209 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, zesty/mir)
<Mirv> sil2100: ah, excellent, I'm happy to wait for OTA14 for my Pro 5 then :) it sounds like it could take away a signficant UX lag
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2209 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, zesty/mir, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Uploading build (xenial/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2212 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2209 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Failed to build (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsdgeos, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2212 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, xenial/history-service, zesty/history-service). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepathy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Currently building (xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity8, zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/ubuntu-themes). Uploading build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Currently building (vivid/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api). Uploading build (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Failed to build (zesty/unity-api). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2151 Dependency wait (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Failed to build (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (xenial/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
<Elleo> jibel: would you mind reapproving this silo? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 it's status got reset by another keyboard landing
<Elleo> trainguards: could someone retrigger the zesty amd64 unity-scope-click test on this silo please? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2200
<Mirv> Elleo: done
<Elleo> Mirv: thanks
<Elleo> robru: A created a new silo for those MRs that were having dependency issues and it works now, do you or pitti want to keep the old broken one for any debugging or shall I abandon it? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145
<Elleo> robru: s/A/I/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Pending binary packages (xenial/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2214 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2216 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2214 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jin, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2210 QA Signoff: Approved
<robru> Elleo: nah you can abandon it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
<Elleo> robru: okay, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2216 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2033 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2209 Bad merges (zesty/miral). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2216 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Bad merges (zesty/miral). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/miral, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2216 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, xenial/history-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/messaging-app, xenia
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2216 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (xenial/content-hub). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, xenial/history-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/history-service, zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Diff missing (xenial/miral). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/miral). Successfully built (xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor, zesty/mir, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles). Uploading build (xenial/unity-api, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Snapping snap packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bschaefer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2180 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Preparing packages
<robru> somebody publish something
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2216 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2216 PPA/bzr version mismatch (zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/libertine)
<ChrisTownsend> robru: I don't understand this error: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/2216/status/11/
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Hi, btw:)
<robru> ChrisTownsend: it means it looked in the PPA and it looked in the bzr branch and the version numbers didn't match. Usually it's a race condition because PPA uploads are significantly slower than pushing bzr branches. If the status doesn't fix itself after 20 minutes it means either the PPA upload failed or the bzr branch push failed.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Hmm, ok.  Kind of confusing.  Thanks!
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Should I see the new packages being built in the PPA at this point?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: yes
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, I don't:(
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Should I try build again?
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Hmm, I changed the archs a package builds for, from 'any' to a subset, so maybe that is confusing things?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: hang on
<ChrisTownsend> robru: k, thanks
<robru> ChrisTownsend: check your emails. you should have an upload rejection mail?
<ChrisTownsend> robru: No, don't see any.
<robru> buh
<robru> ChrisTownsend: check your spam folder maybe? lp didn't used to send those mails to bileto users but we just fixed it recently...
<ChrisTownsend> robru: No, nothing in spam either.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: did you get the upload accepted mail from the previous build in there?
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Yes
<robru> ChrisTownsend: well then it might just be that lp is being really slow processing the uploads. if you don't get an accept/reject email in a few more minutes then I'd suggest escalating to #launchpad-ops
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok.  But for this, should I try a rebuild, abandon the silo and start again, or something else?
<ChrisTownsend> robru: I'm guessing it's the arch restriction I put on a package, so I should probably start over.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: no, don't do anything. launchpad has this build somewhere and it should email you with either an acceptance or rejection mail.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ack.  I'll stay the course:)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2214 QA Signoff: Approved
<robru> ChrisTownsend: the thing is that lp batch-processes the uploads so it's possible somebody spammed a bunch of uploads or something which is causing it to be slow to get to yours. it's rare but it happens. keep an eye on your emails and if you don't get anything after it's been half an hour or so, then escalate to lp people to investigate
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, thanks for your help.
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you're welcome!
 * robru -> lunch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Pending binary packages (vivid/address-book-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/messaging-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/messaging-app). Uploading build (xenial/address-book-service, zesty/address-book-service)
<robru> ChrisTownsend: yeah it's in there now
<ChrisTownsend> robru: lol, yeah
<ChrisTownsend> sloooowwwwww
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2216 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2214 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/libertine). Successfully built (xenial/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2214 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/history-service, xenial/history-service). Failed to build (zesty/history-service). Pending binary packages (zesty/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-sch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2214 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (zesty/history-service). Successfully built (vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepathy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Pending binary packages (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-themes). Successfully buil
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Snapping snap packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-themes). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-ser
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Snapping snap packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/address-book-service, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/mediaplayer-app, xenial/messaging-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty/address-book-service, zesty/dialer-app, zesty/messagi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-themes). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-app
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-11-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2202 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (xenial/content-hub). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Pending binary packages (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- attente kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2205 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2205 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-themes). Successfully built (xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Snapping snap packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2205 Diff missing (xenial/ubuntuone-credentials, zesty/ubuntuone-credentials). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2205 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2205 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2205 Diff missing (xenial/ubuntuone-credentials, zesty/ubuntuone-credentials). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session). Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-themes). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2205 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2205 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2205 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2205 Successfully built
<mardy> robru: we removed some MPs from https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2205, but the related ubuntuone-credentials packages are still in the PPA; is that an issue? if it is, could you please remove them?
<robru> mardy: on it
<mardy> robru: thanks!
<robru> mardy: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 Proposed pocket (zesty/ubuntu-keyboard). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2219 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2219 zesty/storage-provider-owncloud: Failed to build source package
<jamesh> trainguards: anyone have an idea of what this error means? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/2219/build/1/info/
<jamesh> I didn't ask it to build any snaps, but it looks like it failed on "sed: can't read snapcraft.yaml: No such file or directory"
<jamesh> never mind.  Looks like it is my fault
<sil2100> jamesh: hey! The real error is later :)
<jamesh> sil2100: I hadn't seen anything like that for local builds with "bzr bd", or in our Jenkins
<sil2100> jamesh: yeah, Bileto does such things manually (like e.g. creating the source tarball by taring), so it might differ from normal local builds
<jamesh> sil2100: looks like it has tarred it up using the binary package name rather than source package name
<jamesh> so maybe not my fault then
<jamesh> lets try manually editing the list of debs to see if it does something different
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2219 Preparing packages
<robru> What
<robru> Changing the list of source packages isn't going to have any effect on the build
<jamesh> robru: My source package name is storage-provider-webdav, and it is installing a binary package called storage-provider-owncloud
<jamesh> robru: bileto seems to think the source package name is storage-provider-owncloud
<robru> jamesh: bileto cannot be used to rename source packages, because it inspects the trunk branch to figure out what the source package name is. You need to commit the rename directly to trunk
<jamesh> robru: I don't want to rename anything
<robru> jamesh: your diff changes the source package name
<jamesh> robru: ah.  I get what you're saying now.  This is an initial landing for the project, so what's in trunk was what I had at the point where we started working in branches
<jamesh> I'll see what I can do
<robru> jamesh: you'll need to manually merge your branch to trunk and then build the already-merged branch in bileto
<jamesh> robru: yep
<robru> jamesh: sil2100: this is documented btw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bileto#Renaming_a_Source_Package
<jamesh> robru: thanks.  This code has never been released, so I'd forgotten what state the trunk was in
<robru> jamesh: you're welcome
<jamesh> the source package rename was to avoid the whole owncloud vs. nextcloud debate, and in case we want to support other webdav services later
<jamesh> robru: looks like it's all sorted.  Sorry for the distraction
<robru> jamesh: makes sense, no worries, just a long-standing limitation in bileto
<robru> Actually the current situation is an improvement, it used to actually be impossible due to caching the source package name without any cache expiry.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2211 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scope-mediascanner). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scope-mediascanner, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2211 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2219 Dependency wait (zesty/storage-provider-webdav). Successfully built (xenial/storage-provider-webdav)
<mardy> sil2100: can you use your magic powers for this? ^
<sil2100> mardy: on it
<mardy> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> Done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2211 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2131 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2211 Proposed pocket (zesty/libsignon-glib). Release pocket (xenial/libsignon-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2131 Proposed pocket (zesty/account-plugins). Release pocket (vivid/account-plugins, xenial/account-plugins)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2072 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 zesty/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/ubuntu-system-settings/language-list. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Failed to build (zesty/unity-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8). Failed to build (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2150 Failed to build (zesty/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2179 Bad merges (zesty/content-hub). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, zesty/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
<Saviq> Mirv, hey, tried to run our CI on 1985, there's some dep issues when trying to install on zesty https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-ppa-autopkgtest/96/label=amd64,package=unity8,release=zesty,testname=qmluitests.sh/console
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jin, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2220 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Proposed pocket (zesty/thumbnailer). Release pocket (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Successfully built
<Saviq> Mirv, right, you need qtmir in there, too
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23495635/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-themes, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-themes). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/indicator-messages, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (xenial/mediaplayer-app, zesty/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/ind
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2215 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2127 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 Preparing packages
<Mirv> Saviq: ok pushed qtmir with disabling tests to workaround bug #1642954
<ubot5`> bug 1642954 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "qtmir screen test fails with Qt 5.7.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642954
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2215 Successfully built
<Saviq> Mirv, ack
<Saviq> Mirv, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/build_qt57/+merge/311265 has a fix for that test fail, too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/indicator-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-messages, zesty/indicator-messages). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Snapping snap packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/i
<Trevinho> ubuntu-qa, it would be  nice if someone could reivew this https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2195 (monday, I guess). Thanks.
<jibel> Trevinho, it's in the queue but a Monday thing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- greyback, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2160 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtubuntu, zesty/qtubuntu-gles, zesty/unity-api)
<ChrisTownsend> ubuntu-qa: I was hoping we could fast track a couple of my landings...
<ChrisTownsend> First https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 has already been approved, except for this change just tweaks debian/control for the new libertine-xmir-tools package.
<ChrisTownsend> Second, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2215 only adds a new dbus-user-session depends in the unity8-session-snap package.  This is not really at a point for being testable, by QA, so I was hoping it could just be approved as is.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I'll do a quick review of 2123
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Thanks!
<rvr> But please avoid making changes after a silo has been already be verified
<rvr> s/be//
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I know, but an archive admin told me I had to.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Should I have completely started over?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: There are silos that are fast-tracked or even approved right away because they contain trivial changes
<rvr> The risk is smaller than in a silo with lots of changes
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, but the only change here after it was approved was in debian/control for architecture restrictions due to xmir.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I thought it was Ok before, but the AA told me I needed to change or else it would be rejected for zesty.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: And if that happened, we would all have to start over from scratch again.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: And this landing is taking *forever* for various reasons and is blocking other necessary work.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: If you want, I can give you the diff between when you approved and this one.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Yes, please, that helps
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23496298/
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Cool, I will check that it just installs ok
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Preparing packages
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Done
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2123 Proposed pocket (zesty/libertine). Release pocket (xenial/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2132 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-power, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, zesty/indicator-power, zesty/ubuntu-settings-components, zesty/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-themes). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/ubuntu-themes, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2194 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, xenial/indicator-printers, xenial/i
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- attente kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2178 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Failed to build (vivid/camera-app, xenial/camera-app, zesty/camera-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/address-book-service, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gallery-app, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gallery-app, xenial/mediaplayer-app, xenial/messaging-app, zesty/address-book-app, zesty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Snapping snap packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2105 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-power, 
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-11-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2213 Failed to build (vivid/camera-app, xenial/camera-app, zesty/camera-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/address-book-service, vivid/dialer-app, vivid/gallery-app, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/dialer-app, xenial/gallery-app, xenial/mediaplaye
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2129 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/mediaplayer-app, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/indicator-application, xenial/indicator-bluetooth, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-messages, xenial/indicator-network, x
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-11-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2145 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2211 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2131 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, james, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2175 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-11-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3028 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3029 Ready to build (xenial/postgresql-9.3, xenial/postgresql-9.6, yakkety/postgresql-9.3, yakkety/postgresql-9.5, yakkety/postgresql-9.6, zesty/postgresql-9.3, zesty/postgresql-9.5). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/postgresql-9.5, zesty/postgresql-9.6)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3029 REJECTED queue (xenial/postgresql-9.5, zesty/postgresql-9.6). Ready to build (xenial/postgresql-9.3, xenial/postgresql-9.6, yakkety/postgresql-9.3, yakkety/postgresql-9.5, yakkety/postgresql-9.6, zesty/postgresql-9.3, zesty/postgresql-9.5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Diff missing (bionic/python-oslo.config). Pending binary packages (bionic/python-oslo.concurrency, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/python-oslo.log, bionic/python-oslo.utils)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Diff missing (bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.i18n). Pending binary packages (bionic/python-oslo.concurrency, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.log, bionic/python-oslo.utils)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Diff missing (bionic/python-oslo.concurrency, bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/python-oslo.log, bionic/python-oslo.middleware, bionic/python-oslo.policy, bionic/python-oslo.privsep, bionic/python-oslo.utils). Pending binary packages (bionic/python-oslo.reports, bionic/python-oslo.rootwrap)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3002 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3002 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3002 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Diff missing (bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-openstackdocstheme, bionic/python-oslo.concurrency, bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/python-oslo.log, bionic/python-oslo.middleware, bionic/python-oslo.policy, bionic/python-oslo.privsep, bionic/python-oslo.reports, bionic/python-oslo.rootwrap, bionic/py
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Diff missing (bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-openstackdocstheme, bionic/python-oslo.concurrency, bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/python-oslo.log, bionic/python-oslo.middleware, bionic/python-oslo.policy, bionic/python-oslo.privsep, bionic/python-oslo.reports, bionic/pyt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Diff missing (bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-openstackdocstheme, bionic/python-oslo.concurrency, bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/python-oslo.log, bionic/python-oslo.middleware, bionic/python-oslo.policy, b
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Currently building (bionic/python-manilaclient). Diff missing (bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-openstackdocstheme, bionic/python-oslo.concurrency, bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/python-oslo.log, bionic/pyt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Currently building (bionic/python-novaclient). Diff missing (bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-openstackdocstheme, bionic/python-oslo.concurrency, bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/python-oslo.log, bionic/pytho
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/python-zunclient). Diff missing (bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-openstackdocstheme, bionic/python-oslo.concurrency, bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/python-oslo.log, bionic/python-os
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/python-zunclient). Diff missing (bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-monascaclient, bionic/python-openstackdocstheme, bionic/python-oslo.concurrency, bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/pyth
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-11-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Currently building (bionic/python-openstackdocstheme). Dependency wait (bionic/python-zunclient). Diff missing (bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-monascaclient, bionic/python-oslo.concurrency, bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-o
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/python-zunclient). Diff missing (bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-monascaclient, bionic/python-oslo.concurrency, bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/python-oslo.log, bionic/python-oslo.mi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/python-zunclient). Diff missing (bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-monascaclient, bionic/python-openstackdocstheme, bionic/python-oslo.concurrency, bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context, bionic/python-oslo.db, bionic/python-oslo.i18n, bionic/pyth
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/python-zunclient). Diff missing (bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-mistralclient, bionic/python-monascaclient, bionic/python-openstackdocstheme, bionic/python-oslo.concurrency, bionic/python-oslo.config, bionic/python-oslo.context, bi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/python-zunclient). Diff missing (bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bionic/python-mistralclient, bionic/python-monascaclient, bionic/python-novaclient, bionic/python-openstackdocstheme, bionic/python-oslo.concurrency, bio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/python-zunclient). Diff missing (bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bionic/python-mistralclient, bionic/python-monascaclient, bionic/python-novaclient, bionic/python-openstackdocstheme, bionic/python-oslo.concurrency, bio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/python-zunclient). Diff missing (bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bionic/python-mistral-lib, bionic/python-mistralclient, bionic/python-monascaclient, bionic/python-novaclient, bionic/python-ope
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/python-zunclient). Diff missing (bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bionic/python-mistral-lib, bionic/python-mistralclient, bionic/python-monascaclient, bionic/python-novaclient, bionic/python-ope
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/python-zunclient). Diff missing (bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bionic/python-mistral-lib, bionic/python-mistralclient, bionic/python-monascaclient, bionic/python-novaclient, bionic/python-ope
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/python-zunclient). Diff missing (bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bionic/python-mistral-lib, bionic/python-mistralclient, bionic/python-monascaclient, bionic/python-novaclient, bionic/python-ope
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Diff missing (bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bionic/python-mistral-lib, bionic/python-mistralclient, bionic/python-monascaclient, bionic/python-novaclient, bionic/python-openstackdocstheme, bionic/python-os-win, bion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3029 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/postgresql-9.5, zesty/postgresql-9.6). Ready to build (xenial/postgresql-9.3, xenial/postgresql-9.6, yakkety/postgresql-9.3, yakkety/postgresql-9.5, yakkety/postgresql-9.6, zesty/postgresql-9.3, zesty/postgresql-9.5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2933 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/postgresql-9.5, zesty/postgresql-9.6). Ready to build (xenial/postgresql-9.6, yakkety/postgresql-9.5, yakkety/postgresql-9.6, zesty/postgresql-9.5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Diff missing (bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bionic/python-mistral-lib, bionic/python-mistralclient, bionic/python-monascaclient, bionic/python-novaclient, bionic/python-openstackdocstheme, bionic/python-os-win, bion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3034 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bionic/python-mistral-lib, bionic/python-mistralclient, bionic/python-monascaclient, bionic/python-novaclient, bionic/python-openstackdoc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bionic/python-mistral-lib, bionic/python-mistralclient, bionic/python-monascaclient, bionic/python-novaclient, bi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3034 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3034 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bionic/python-mistral-lib, bionic/python-mistralclient, bionic/python-monascaclient, bionic/python-novaclient, bi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bionic/python-mistral-lib, bionic/python-mistralclient, bionic/python-mo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bionic/python-mistral-lib, bionic/python-mistralclient, bionic/python-mo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bionic/python-mistral-lib, bionic/python-mistralclient, bionic/python-mo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3035 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bionic/python-mistral-lib, bionic/python-mistralclient, bionic/python-mo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bionic/python-mistral-lib, bionic/python-mistralclient, bionic/python-mo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3035 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3035 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bionic/python-mistral-lib, bionic/python-mistralclient, bionic/python-mo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3001 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bionic/python-mistral-lib, bionic/python-mistralclient,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3035 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3002 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3035 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3002 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bionic/python-mistral-lib, bionic/python
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bionic/python-manilaclient, bioni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3035 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3002 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bioni
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-11-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3002 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3002 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3002 artful/ubuntu-themes: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3002 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3036 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3036 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3002 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3002 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3002 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3002 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bioni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bioni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keystoneauth1, bioni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keyston
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bionic/python-keyston
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/python-ironicclient, bion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3011 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3037 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3037 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Currently building (bionic/python-futurist). Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-futurist, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3037 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-futurist, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-futurist, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-futurist, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-client, bionic/p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-futurist, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-ironic-inspector-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-futurist, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-iron
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3002 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3038 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3038 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-futurist, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-iron
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-futurist, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-iron
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/mistral, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-futurist, bionic/python-heatclient, bi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3038 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/python-cliff, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/pytho
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3038 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/pyth
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-11-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3039 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3039 bionic/unity: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/migrate-lowgfx-settings. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3039 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3039 Pending binary packages (bionic/unity). Successfully built (bionic/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3039 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cinderclient, bionic/pyth
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3040 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cindercl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3040 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cindercl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3040 Diff missing (bionic/exim4). Uploading build (bionic/tgt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3040 Diff missing (bionic/exim4, bionic/tgt). Pending binary packages (bionic/sysstat)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cindercl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3040 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Dependency wait (bionic/gnocchi). Diff missing (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/python-castellan, bionic/python-cindercl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Publish failed: Diff missing
<jamespage> oops
 * jamespage does things in the correct order
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 bionic/python-castellan: Failed to verify DSC file python-castellan_0.12.0-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 NEW queue (bionic/python-os-service-types). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bioni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3040 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3040 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3040 Pending binary packages (bionic/open-iscsi). Successfully built (bionic/amavisd-new, bionic/exim4, bionic/sysstat, bionic/tgt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3040 Diff missing (bionic/open-iscsi). Successfully built (bionic/amavisd-new, bionic/exim4, bionic/sysstat, bionic/tgt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3040 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3040 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3041 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3042 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3042 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3043 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3040 Proposed pocket (bionic/exim4). Successfully built (bionic/amavisd-new, bionic/open-iscsi, bionic/sysstat, bionic/tgt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3005 Diff missing (zesty/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6). Ready to build (xenial/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.5, yakkety/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.5, yakkety/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6, zesty/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.5). Updates pocket (xenial/percona-xtradb-cluster-5.6)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3043 Dependency wait (bionic/neutron-dynamic-routing, bionic/neutron-fwaas, bionic/neutron-lbaas). Pending binary packages (bionic/neutron)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3039 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3039 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3043 Dependency wait (bionic/neutron-dynamic-routing, bionic/neutron-fwaas, bionic/neutron-lbaas). Diff missing (bionic/neutron)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3043 Diff missing (bionic/neutron, bionic/neutron-dynamic-routing, bionic/neutron-fwaas, bionic/neutron-lbaas-dashboard). Pending binary packages (bionic/neutron-lbaas)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3043 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3043 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3039 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3038 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3043 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3043 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3038 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-control-center). Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-themes). Successfully built (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Ready to build (xenial/ubuntu-themes). Successfully built (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/unity, xenial/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3038 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 zesty/compiz: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3043 Proposed pocket (bionic/neutron, bionic/neutron-dynamic-routing, bionic/neutron-fwaas, bionic/neutron-lbaas). Release pocket (bionic/neutron-lbaas-dashboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3037 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-11-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-themes). Successfully built (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/unity, xenial/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3041 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3041 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3041 Diff missing (bionic/dpdk). Failed to build (bionic/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3044 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3044 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3044 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3041 Currently building (bionic/dpdk). Failed to build (bionic/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3041 Diff missing (bionic/dpdk). Failed to build (bionic/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyrou
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3001 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyrou
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyrou
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyrou
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3030 Proposed pocket (bionic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (bionic/qtsystems-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3030 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3030 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3030 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyrou
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyrou
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyrou
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/pyroute2, bionic/pyth
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3040 Release pocket (bionic/exim4). Successfully built (bionic/amavisd-new, bionic/open-iscsi, bionic/sysstat, bionic/tgt)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-11-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-castellan, bio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-daiquiri, bion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/oslo-sphinx, bionic/python-daiquiri, bion
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/murano-dashboard, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-neutron-l
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 zesty/aethercast: Failed to fetch lp:aethercast
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 zesty/autopkgtest: Failed to fetch lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 zesty/aethercast: Failed to fetch lp:aethercast
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3045 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3021 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2996 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2162 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (xenial/isc-dhcp, zesty/isc-dhcp). Successfully built (xenial/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-heatclient, bionic/python-neutron-l
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/networking-ovn, bionic/nova, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-neutron-lib, bionic/python-os-testr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/heat, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/nova, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-neutron-lib, bionic/python-os-testr, bionic/python-oslo.db
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-11-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-neutron-lib, bionic/python-os-testr, bionic/python-stestr). Release pocket (bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/d
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-neutron-lib, bionic/python-os-testr, bionic/python-stestr). Release pocket (bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/d
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, bionic/networking-odl, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-neutron-lib, bionic/python-os-testr, bionic/python-stestr). Release pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboar
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/networking-odl, bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-os-testr, bionic/python-stestr). Release pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3033 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/python-jsonschema, bionic/python-os-service-types). Proposed pocket (bionic/python-daiquiri, bionic/python-os-testr, bionic/python-stestr). Release pocket (bionic/barbican, bionic/cinder, bionic/congress, bionic/designate, bionic/designate-dashboard, bionic/heat, bionic/horizon, bionic/keystone, bionic/mistral, bionic/murano, b
